# Goldies IVF/ICSI Part 22



## *Kim*

New home Goldies. Let the  continue


----------



## nikkiank

Lorri

I have just tried to send you a good luck message for tomorrow!!!! But your INBOX IS FULL!!!

Will be thinking of you     

lots of   
love Nikki xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi  everyone

Lorri - just wanted to wish you loads of good luck for tomorrow.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Anita - hope everything went well today.

Well, we had our seven-week scan today - and there IS a baby in there (I can't believe it!!!).  It is 13mm long (big for its date apparently), and has a nice strong heartbeat.  I started crying when I saw it on the screen as I had been so worried about what we would see (or not see).  It's still very early days but I just can't believe how lucky we have been so far (and I have three different scan prints from this morning now to remind me!).  

I hope no-one minds me posting on this thread (let me know if you do).  I am rooting for all you other goldies currently "in the works" and hoping that you will be feeling what I am feeling soon (well, maybe minus the nausea    ).

Absolutely jiggered now after our six-hour round trip to the clinic so off to put my feet up.

Best wishes to everyone

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - that is fantastic news, so very pleased for you. Post away ! 

Nikki - Thanks hon, for your good wishes. I will clear my inbox a bit ! 

Anita - looking forward to hearing your news. I hope you are taking it easy.

xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello Girls,

Well still abit sore but doing o.k.

Out of 13 follies managed to get 10 good sizes ones,7 had eggs but could not get one out?s0 have 6 hopefully doing there stuff. 

Am waiting for the embro to phone soon.

Nikki, best of luck to you next week   

Lorri,hope it is going well for you today.Will bethinking of you,

Ellie,that is fantastic news take it easy,

All the best to everyone,am soooo nervous am expecting the phone to ring every minute, 

Anita.xx


----------



## nikkiank

Good Morning all

Thank you so much for all your good wishes.  We leave for the airport at about 3.30am tomorrow morning.     Unfortunately I am still waiting to hear how my donor has got on so I have just had to take some rescue remedy!     She was having her scan sometime yesterday pm and I was due an update yesterday but I haven't heard anything yet.  I am hoping that no news is good news.    

We still have a bit to do today and I am feeling a bit like Cruella De Ville as I have to take my cats to their 'holiday apartment' in about an hour and a half and that always upsets me.  We haven't been away for 2 years so this is going to be a bit of a shock to them.

Anita.... congratulations on those follies - sending you loads of    today for 'that call' - it is a horrid time waiting.

Lorri.. lots of luck to you.     for EC

Ellie... Congrats on seeing your little beany on the scan.  Glad everything is ok and you can hopefully relax a little now.

Cesca, Hollysox  - huge hugs to you both -   

And to all I have missed I hope you are well....    

Well that will be all from me for a week or so - unless I get bad news today!  

much love
Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Girls...Just popped in to see how you are all doing...

Nikki.....seding you lots of love and     thoughts for your time in Spain hun !  I'm sure no news is good news re your donor too  

Lorri...Wishing you lots of luck for today for EC.  Let us know how you get on wont you ? 

Ellie...wow, that is FANTASTIC news about your little 'un.  I can imagine how relieved you were to see that everything was ok.  You take care of yourselves and keep posting and sharing your news with us...if you could spread some   around the rest of us that'd be great too !!!!

Anita....well done on your collection !  Hope you have had the phone call by now from the clinic...that wait is a nightmare !!!! 

Hi to everyone else today...I hope you are all doing ok ?

Take good care of yourselves and have a lovely weekend however you spend it !  Looks like it's going to be a hot one ?!


----------



## Lorri

Nikki - Thinking of you (and your furbabies) I hate taking mine too, but they are always fine, and in safe hands. No news usually is good news  

Anita - Well done !!! Good luck for that call  

I have had a snooze and still feel sore and tired, but wanted to share my news.  I got 9 eggs !!! I am so pleased to have got this far and with much less stress and complication than before. 

xx


----------



## nikkiank

Lorri

That is great news...     you rest up now ready for ET.

All is ok with my donor.  I had a call late morning.

much love
Nikki xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello Lorri,

Wow. That is fantastic news. When will they phone you to say how many fertilized?. My clinic do not open on Sunday. Will it be et on Monday?

After much waiting and convinced it had gone wrong,got the news that 4 have made it.  Embryo said they looked good and is convinced they are going to be good grades(she has a sixth sense about it) 

Not too sure what to do now. Is it worth freezing just two?. Want clinic to put 3 back in but they say it is there policy for two. Surely it is up to me?. I have paid for this and it is in the guidelines for my age. Am going to argue my point on Monday,have done diui four times and only worked once with one ebryo being the outcome. So what are the chances all three will take?

Hello to everyone ,hope you are all doing ok

Anita,xx[br]Posted on: 1/07/06, 14:23Hello Nikki, just posted and you beat me to it 

All the best for next week, i am sure your furbies will forgive you when you get back. Give them lots of treats, it works with mine after a few days 

Glad to hear you ahve heard from your donor. I bet you are relieved. I know when we have to wait it seems to go on forever,

Enjoy the sun and sea and plenty of rest

Anita,xxxx


----------



## Lorri

Nikki - Thank you for the update, I just logged back on to check for your news. I am really pleased for you, looks like you are well on your way. I will be thinking of you next week too 

Anita - My clinic will call me tomorrow with fertilisation news. They usually do 3 day transfers or 5day (and sometimes 6day). I can't advise you on how many to have put back or freeze as its a personal choice. Though I do think they are better in utero than freezer. They will put back 3 for me, as I have requested and signed a form for, if I get enough. At our age, apparently optimum for success is 5, but it only takes 1 !! I am more willing to risk multiple than fail. Maybe you should ask your clinic about their success rates for putting 2 as opposed to 3 back and why their policy is for 2 when HFEA says 3 and in the US they do more.

[fly]    [/fly]
[fly]    [/fly]

xx


----------



## *Kim*

Lorri  Great news re your 9 eggs. Excellent  lots of luck

Nikki  Glad you got good news re your donor lots of luck to you too.

Anita  I had 3 put back when i was 39 and got Joe. Your within your rights to have 3 so if thats what you want i would push for it.
Good luck though and great news for your 4.

love Kimx x x


----------



## suziegirl64

Hello All

I just wanted to update you all on my progress and explain my very lengthy absence a little.

The past few months have been a pretty tough despite finding myself pregnant:

Severe sickness up until week 15.

I've had some terrible bleeding - so heavy sometimes it felt like I was wetting myself. Bled constantly for past 6 weeks and have only had the past few days free of that little joy. Having said all that, bubba is fine and growing well, everything normal. Found out today I'm having a boy! Makes it a bit more real.

I've been diagnosed today with ulcerative colitis which has caused me severe pain and discomfort, constant diahorrea as well as bleeding from the back passage. At least now I've been diagnosed I'm receiving treatment. This involves daily steroid enemas to bring the inflammation down plus anti inflammatory meds. My gastroenterologist is working closely with my obstetrician to acheive the best results safely.

In the middle of all this, my 10 year long relationship with Robert has broken down. We've tried so hard to stay together but we can't. We do seem to have managed to stay very close friends so far because we so want to be good parents. I hope we can continue to do so.

Not surprisingly, I've been suffering with depression too. I just haven't found it in myself to come on the boards to read or update my FF friends on what's been happening. 

How ironic that what should be the happiest time of my life turns out to be the worst period of my life.

Now the vaginal bleeding's stopped (please god, that's it) and, hopefully, the ulcerative colitis calms down, I hope I can start feeling more positive about the future. It's been impossible to allow myself to connect with the baby because I've been expecting to lose it at any moment. That's why I wanted to know the gender - I thought it might help me feel closer. I hope so.

The good news is that baby is completely oblivious to all of my problems and is happily growing and doing somersaults all over the place!

Sorry there's no personals. I don't know when I'll next update but I wish all of you much love and luck.

Love

Suzie xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi to everyone...boy have I missed FF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Suzie...hello and congratulations on your pg...what a dreadful time you have been having though...I am so sorry about your relationship breaking down along with all the other worries you have been having !  I wish you so much luck for the future and a healthy happy pregnancy for the time you have left until your beautiful baby boy makes his appearance !!! 

My update is that I have stopped down regging because my clinic cant find me a donor in time for tx    They suggested I change to another clinic who have their own supplies........so, reluctantly I am going to see a new consultant next Thursday in order to change clinics...I dont know when I will be able to have more tx so needless to say I am feeling really fed up (slight understatement !!) right now.........

I hope everyone out there is doing ok ?  Thank goodness Fertility Friends is back........what a miss it has been catching up with everyone !!!

Take care all and sending Nikki some special


----------



## Ellie.st

Greetings goldies!!!

I have SO missed hearing how you are all getting on - first because of being out of web contact while I was away on my hols and then because of those hackers who closed down the FF website   .  

Suzie - what a terrible time you have had  but it is great to know that your little boy is doing well regardless.  

Hollysox - really sorry to hear that you couldn't get a donor in time.  I do hope that the new clinic comes up trumps.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your appointment next week. Hang on in there.  

Anita and Lorri - how are you both getting on?  I was thinking of you both on your 2wws when I was away.

Nikki - hope things are going well for you too.

Cesca - how are you getting on?

As for me, well - so far so good!  I had my eleven week scan last Friday and saw a little head, hand, foot and heartbeat - well, when he/she wasn't busy doing cartwheels!!!  I am amazed and very, very grateful to have got this far, though still taking things day by day.

Love to everyone

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Suzie - So sorry to hear your news about your relationship. I had ulcerative colitis as a teenager, so know what you are going through. You get used to the enemas, but not very nice. I had to take steroids too and nearly had to have a colostomy, but made a full recovery. I have a bit of an irritable bowel now is all. I am sure you know by now, it is considered to be stress related.

Hollysox - Oh no, I was so hoping things would fall into place for you.

Ellie - Great news on your scan ! 

After our BFN we decided to move house, so we put the house on the market last week, and it sold in a day after 1 viewing, now we are scrabbling to find somewhere to buy, not easy in the current sellers' market ! 

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone on this awful rainy day...well, it is here anyway !!!!

Lorri...well done on selling your house so fast !!!  That has got to be some kind of record surely !   I wish you luck in finding somewhere new to live and hope that the new surroundings are much luckier for you on all accounts...!

Ellie....that is such fantastic news about your scan hun...!  I can only imagine what a lovely feeling it must be to see your little one doing cartwheels inside you !!!  What a wonderful feeling........   Congrats and enjoy every moment !

Suzie, how are you doing today hun ?  Hope you are feeling ok ?  Sending you some     to help you a little bit ?!

Anita...how are you doing ?  

Nikki...hello hun...  hope today is an ok day for you ?  I'm thinking of you and sending you so much    and    Be kind to yourself, ok ?!

Well, I am off to the clinic to collect my notes tomorrow ready to take to my new clinic next week...I am just praying that the new clinic can help me as I am desperate to get underway with tx...I'm still sad at leaving my first clinic but I cant hang around in the hopes they can get donors by the new year...time is megga running out !!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, take care everyone and look after yourselves...


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Well after monsoon weather here yesterday, it's actually been not too bad here today and the forecast for tomorrow is quite good. Hope the weather is improving for you too.

Hollysox - collecting your notes tomorrow is the first step along a new path. I'm really hoping things work out for you this time.

Lorri - I am so sorry about your BFN.    I'm sorry that I didn't know - these hackers have alot to answer for with all the problems they have caused on the website.  Selling your house in one day is fantastic, by the way.  Perhaps you should consider a new career as a "House Doctor" as you obviously have a flair for presenting properties!  I am sure your lovely new home is sitting there waiting for you as I type, and I really hope that it will bring you lots of luck.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Ellie,that is great news.really pleased for you.Have you got any piccies yet?

Lorri,glad to see someone as sold!.We put ours on the market last year and really got messed around  so we decided to stay put for a while longer

Hollysox,Thanks for the help. I hope you get on o.k with your new clinic and hopefully you can start again soon,

Suzie, i hope you feel better soon. My sister as ibs and it is always worse if she as alot of stress.  Take some time for yourself and baby ,your the ones that matter and think of the joy you have coming soon(and those sleepless nights )

Nikki, am thinking of you.  Hope you and dh are doing o.k.

Me? well we are in the same boat as Hollysox .My clinic will not be getting any donor sperm for a year and have told us to change clinics or get a known donor. Easier said than done,so time is ticking by and we do not even have the option of trying again.  So angry and just keep thinking if i could only try again i know it would work,after all it as before and they said the divf was a chemical pregnancy so something was trying to happen. Just need a chance 

Anyway have got to get of that subject before i start to rant and go insane,

Take care everyone,

anita.x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Meerkat - I am so sorry about your BFN.   Keep strong and build up your strength for the next rollercoaster ride.  Here's some     for it in advance. (Lots more to follow!).

Anita - it must be so frustrating for you, especially when things have happened for you in the past.  Time is ticking by, as you say, but bear in mind that you are not out of time yet.  I do hope you find a clinic soon that can help.  Meerkat's suggestion of Denmark could be worth looking into.  PS: I do have piccies which I take out and admire (frequently!) although they are really nothing more than blurs due to the number of cartwheels which were being undertaken at the time (by the wee tootie rather than by me, I hasten to add   ).

Hope all you other goldies are doing OK.  

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Meerkat...sending you a special    I am so very sorry to hear about your neg result.    Here's lots of     for your next try though...

Thanks also for that link you gave out re sperm donors in Denmark !  I'll have a good luck any minute now !!!  Anita...hope you are bearing up with all this upset !!!!  I have every faith it will be sorted out for us both soon...  (At least I hope it will !!!)

Nikki, You are in my thoughts hun  

Ellie, hope you and bubs is doing well ?!  

Lorri...how are you hun ?  Hope you are ok ?  

Hi to everyone else out there and here's a group hug for us all cos I think we need one !!!!


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi Goldies,

Cesca has asked me to post on this thread on her behalf and update you on her progress as she is in hospital at the moment. She was taken in yesterday and they think that she will be kept in for 4 or 5 days. The baby is fine. Cesca has acute sickness and it has left her dehydrated and totally worn out. The doctor has put her on a drip and said nil by mouth (I am not quites sure for how long) to give her stomach a chance to settle down.

She wanted updates on what is happening with all of you lovely ladies as she has not been on the site since it has been back up. Well of course I could not remember half of what has happened. I think next time I shall have to take a few notes before I go and visit.

If anyone has any messages please post them and I will make sure that she gets tham - I am sure that it will brighten her day to know that her fertile friends are thinking of her.

love

Helen
xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Helen

Please pass my very best wishes to Cesca and hope she is soon feeling better.  Hope she manages to have lots of rest and rehydration.    




Meerkat xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Meerkat,

You are a fertile friend honey. I believe in you. You will get there one day

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Helen

Please tell Cesca I am asking for her, and I hope she is feeling much better soon.

Hi to all other goldies too.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Helen...could you please say Hi to Cesca for me and wish her a speedy recovery ?  Poor thing.... 

Ellie, hope you are feeling ok hun 

Meerkat...hugs for you and hope you are doing ok ?  

Lorri how are you hun ?  

Nikki...   

Hi to everyone else out there too...Hope you all had a nice weekend ?!  Only 4 more days until my consultation at hopefully my new clinic....  I just hope they are as nice there as they are at the QE !!!

Take care everyone...love to all...


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Helen,wish Cesca all the best.Hoping you feel better soon ,

Meerket,thanks for all the info .It looks interesting,am just wondering if you can ship it over here?.Will look into it.

Ellie,hope you are both doing o.k and the weather is not too much for you.Take it easy.

Hollysox,good luck for your clinic,i am sure they are really nice and at least you are going forward and are doing something positive,

Nikki,thinking of you both.Hope you are doing o.k.

Me and dh,still in the land of limbo.Dh is talking about having a dog ,think he is hoping it will take his mind of it and it will be a substitute!.  I do not think my cats are going to appreciate it .
Finding it very hard at the moment and everyone around me seems to have babies,cannot help but look in the prams. Friend as just had little boy and he is beautiful,i long to give him a cuddle but i carnt.I know i would just sob and make a fool of myself,although she knows my situation and i know would be o.k but that just makes it worse.
Well will have to think of our hols next week going to Spain to visit dh parents,although nervous about going there now.They retired early last Sept and really enjoying life and now dh dad as just had a very bad stroke dh had to fly out last week and he is very poorly Wont quite be the same but going to make the best of it for all of us,so far this year it is turning out to be a bummer 
Sure things have got to get better

Enough of the moans,
Enjoy the weather girls and take care,

Anita.xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone 

Anita - things WILL get better.  Hang on in there.      I am fine, thanks.  Taking it easy and feeling pretty OK apart from the occasional need to collapse on the couch to put my feet up!  DH is being a poppet and doing most of the housework (I think it is an interesting experience for him as he keeps saying how much there is to do!!!).  

Hollysox - good luck with your appointment at the new clinic this week.  I am sure they will be fine.  Keeping my fingers crossed that you will be able to get on with tx soon.

I have my first proper antenatal appointment next week at the hospital so that is my next milestone to aim for.... 


Hi to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing OK.

Take care everyone.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update from me...I had my appointment with my new clinic yesterday and am pleased to say things went ok...the new consultant is lovely and so easy to talk to...The only problem is one of my ovaries was hiding up behind my uterus...he wasn't sure whether it was stuck there or just having a wander !!!   He told me it was nothing to worry about so I am trying not to !!!  I have to have all my bloods done again as it is over a year since I did.  He advised me to see my own gp to arrange them to save me some money !!!  I see her on Monday so I hope she agrees !  They want me to see their counseller which I have had to agree to...it's their policy !  Anyway, I see her on Sept 7th.  Once they get my blood tests back...need to wait for AF for my fsh one...they will get organised to find me a donor...he did say however that stocks were getting low although not as desperate as other clinics !!!  I just hope they do find me a donor and I haven't changed clinics for nothing !!!!!!!!  Oh, and this time round he will be using short protocol for me...I have always done long protocol up to now so maybe this will work better for me ?  Who knows !!!  Anyway, that's my update !!!

How is everyone else doing out there ?  It seems to have gone a bit quiet on here !

Ellie....good luck for your 1st antenatal appointment...or have you already had it ?      

Anita...how are you hun ? Ok I hope ? 

Lorri...sending you some   too !

HI to everyone else out there....Hope you all have a good weekend !

Take care and love to all xxxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Hollysox,that is great news . They sound really nice and i will be watching carefully to see how your short protoclol works,i asked my clinic for this but they refused  and i have heard it is alot better for us older ladies . I hope your drs say yes to your bloods.we tried ours and they said they cannot any moreso had to go back to clinic.

Ellie.hope all is well with you,good luck for antenatal next week.you must be really excited.

Lorri,hope you are well too,

Meerkeet,am looking at abroad and will try email them after next week,

Nikki,thinking about you,

Well just want to say bye off on hols to Spain .Got to sort out bags because of the scare and know there will be a delay but at least we still get to go .Take care ladies and speak to you all when we get back,(wonder if there are any donors over there?we need a dark haired gent.should have booked my self in at Valencia! )

Anita.x


----------



## druzy

Hello Goldies

I'm just coming to the end of my 3rd and probably final IVF with own eggs.  Looks like another chemical, official test day is tomorrow (day 13 or Monday day 14 - I'm never sure) anyway, a clearblue 4 days early is definitely positive but I have had 2 and a bit days of normal if not slightly heavy AF.  This is what happened on IVF#1 except I didn't find out until about a week after test day as the test on the official day was negative and positive 5 days later?  Odd, but apparently HCG can stay in system for about 2 weeks, and even increase if some tissue is left?!*  I got some brown dischard a week after normal AF which is what made me test again the first time.  This time I tested early because I didn't want to miss it.  Anita what happened with your chemical, did you find out from a blood test - my clinic don't do them but I'm sure it would sort all this out much quicker.

Good luck with your new clinic hollysox and to everyone else  

There are 2 people on the 2ww thread who have just had BFPs at age 43 - so there you go - you just never know!

I'm pretty sure that after the frosties I have (7) which I have to do as they are there I'll be moving onto donor eggs.  The decision has to be made at some point and I think 3 IVFs with my own eggs has to be it otherwise there'll be no money left for Spain and DH and me are sick of living like this.

Any feedback about DEs gratefully received.

Best wishes to everyone with their next stages...

Druzy xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Hollysox - I am so glad your appointment at the new clinic went well.  Fingers crossed they can come up with the goods for you.  I remember being told that I had a "wandering" ovary at the first scan on my first IVF cycle but it seemed to stay put after that and there weren't ever any problems.  Not long to go till 7th September.    

Anita - Hope you have a nice holiday - you deserve a good break.  Hope the check-in doesn't take too long.

Druzy - keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.  

Best wishes to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox - glad to hear that your meeting went well with the new clinic - hope they come up trumps and find you some lovely strong swimmers   

Anita - hope you enjoy your holiday and chill out in the sunshine  

Druzy - best of luck for tomorrow - hope you get a positive result 

Ellie, Cesca and Nikki - best wishes to all of you and any goldies I've forgotten  

Meerkat xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Girls...just a quick one from me but I just want to wish Druzy so much luck hun and hope and pray you get a BFP tomorrow !!!  My fingers are crossed for you aswell as everything else !!!!

Meerkat...hi hun hope you are ok ?

Anita...hope you are having a lovely holiday by now and enjoying some sunshine !  It is the most awful day up in the North here...more like November than August !!!

Ellie...good luck for your scan this week hun !  You have to tell us all about it hun !

Lorri, Cesca and of course Nikki...and everyone else I haven't mentioned...hi to you all...gotta go for now though but will let you know what happens re asking GP for blood tests !!!  I am speaking to her tomorrow afternoon...hope and pray she says yes !!!!


----------



## druzy

Thanks for your good wishes gals, I feel the end of this may run on a bit, but I'm going to get to the bottom of why my clinic don't do blood tests tomorrow.  I get the impression that other people are told there and then if it is chemical or not because they can be told from the HCG level in a blood test.  Oh it's so dull and obviously frustrating too.  Maybe I'm stupid, and I hope I don't upset anyone who feels differently if they have had this experience too, but I'd still rather this was chemical than straight BFN, it shows "everyone" made their best effort for the last IVF and trying to look on the bright side, perhaps it is better, that what is effectively a very very early miscarriage, happened early rather than later on - if it had to happen.

Best wishes to ya'all

Druzy xx


----------



## Hollysox

Druzy hun....how did you come on ?  Did your clinic explain why they dont do blood tests today ?  I'm sending you a huge   for the awful time you have been having....    and lots of positive vibes too...

I have just spoken to my GP and she is willing to send me for the blood tests !!!  YEAH !    I love my GP !!!  Now I just have to wait for AF to show up so I can have my fsh done along with the rest of them !  I just pray it hasn't gone up too much...!  Do you think a tx of acupuncture could help if it is raised a bit ?!!!  I had my fsh done last year so am praying it isn't too high !!!

How is everyone else doing out there ?  Sending you all lots of love and


----------



## druzy

Hi Hollysox and everyone

just a quick update with the ridiculous normal AF and BFP test.  Went in for the blood test, which they were happy to do, they were all very excited and positive - I'm not sure why really after what happened last time but anyway.  The consultant said that it is more likely chemical if it's negative on test day and then positive later on, as with IVF#1, but as it is positive on test day the bleeding "can" be implantation - bit late and rather a lot I reckon but anyway.  The HCG levels came back at 72.25 which is consistent with a positive so I have to go back on weds to see if doubling.  However, the consultant walked by where I work this pm, poor, poor man (!) - but he's very friendly so I snatched him in the door!  He said that to be honest 72.25 is a bit low, he would prefer around 100, but it's not impossible.  So back down the other side of the roller coaster.  I will let you know what happens ...... DH has a big headache and says he's getting fed up with all this...can't blame the man.

Hope you're blood tests all go well Hollysox and thanks for the good wishes - I had some acupuncture, my FSH was 11.6 last august 05 but I never had it tested again so don't know if it went down.  To be honest my understanding is that some practitioners say it can bring it down and others don't seem so convinced but if it generally reduces stress levels and is good for you, which it is, then it can only be positive.  My practitioner seemed to think the only proven evidence was increasing blood supply to the uterus thus helping with the lining and implantation..he was also very good looking which was nice once a week!

Best wishes to everyone else with all activities!

Druzy xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Druzy
The main thing is if the level doubles on Weds

Good luck    

Meerkat xx


----------



## Hollysox

Druzy...Dont give up hope hun...Miracles do happen so why not to you   I am hoping and praying big time for your levels to increase by tomorrow...sending you so many positive vibes and good luck wishes...
       

Hello to everyone out there on this miserable summers day ?!


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Druzy - am keeping my fingers crossed for you for good news tomorrow.    

Hollysox - great news about getting your GP to do your tests.  Isn't it funny (well, nonsensical actually) how it's down to the individual GP as to whether they will do things like this?  Glad your one is being helpful anyway. 

Meerkat - how are you doing?  Hope you are OK.

Hello to everyone else too.  Hope your weather has improved.  After a miserable start this morning, it's really nice here now.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## druzy

Hi - hope everyone is well.

For the record, had my 2nd HCG test today, and it hadn't really gone up at all, only from 72 to 82 or something so "it's not a viable pregnancy, it's all over, stop taking the pessaries"!  Game over I'm afraid.  The clinic weren't very interested in whether or not it's ectopic either, couldn't really get much straight info out of them but I "think" the levels would have risen significantly today if it was an issue so perhaps I don't have to worry about that either, that was my main concern.  I wasn't surprised that it's not viable, I read on the internet that HCG on day 14 of under 100 is not a good sign, under 40 only 20% of pregnancies continue and over 40 only 6%!  Well, that's what I understood so why my clinic even got slightly excited I have NO IDEA.  I guess there's always an exception.

Druzy x


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Druzy, I am so sorry...    What else can I say except that I am thinking of you and hope that you will take care of yourself... 

Hi Ellie, how are you today hun ?  OK I hope...?  Yes it is odd how some docs will help with tests and others wont...I am just so pleased mine has decided to help me out cos it will save quite a lot of money ! I'm still waiting for af to show up so I can go and get my blood tests done though... My new clinic rang today to bring my counselling appointment forward to next Thursday !  Oh well, at least I'll get it over with !!!

How is everyone else doing ?  Lorri, Meerkat, Cesca   And those who I haven't mentioned ?  I hope you are all ok ? Nikki...thinking of you hun...

Take care and love to all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Druzy - I am so sorry about your news today, and that things have been so spun out for you.  It must be so frustrating for you that something has obviously happened on your two cycles. Would it be be worth posting on the IVF thread to see if anyone else with a similar experience has any ideas - for example, would extra progesterone support be an option the next time?  Can you ask your clinic for another blood test in a week or so to see what is happening with your HCG levels? It might help, especially with your ectopic worry. In the meantime,    - and hang on in there.  

Hollysox - I'm fine, thanks.  Managing to scare myself sometimes because of odd cramping pains and thoughts of chances of problems due to my age but, all in all, just taking each day as it comes and feeling very, very lucky so far.  Good news that your counselling appointment has been brought forward - that will be another step along the way. Is it time to start dojng an AF dance for you? Here's one, just in case...
           

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Druzy - I am sorry you didn't receive good news today hun   take care of yourself.

Ellie - everything is fine with me - just back in waiting mode again ... always seem to be waiting for one thing or the other!  Hope you and bump are doing well.  xxx

Holly - go girl!   Glad to hear that things are progressing for you.   xx

Hugs to Nikki, Cesca, Lorri and Anita xxxx



Meerkat xx


----------



## Lorri

Druzy - So sorry your HCG is not rising as hoped  

Hollysox - well done on getting your GP to fund your tests, mine has been doing that too, and not needing too much persuasion, I think they feel guilty that they can't (or won't?) fund the drugs. Its the least they can do really.  Good luck at the new clinic  

Ellie - I am glad things are going well

Cesca - How are you  ? I hope you are feeling better after your stay in hospital.

Nikki - How are you doing ? 

We are still planning to move, and it all looks like it is going smoothly (too smoothly !), but still early stages so anything could still go wrong. No more thoughts on next tx steps yet though, can't really face it just yet.

xx


----------



## nikkiank

Dear Girls

Those of you who are in close contact with me will know I am quite distressed at the moment.  I just want to thank you all for your support and also to say thank you to the others of you who have left messages of good wishes and things on this thread for me.

love
Nikki xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Nikki - I am sorry you are going through such a hard time just now.  I really hope things will get a bit better for you soon.  

Lorri - hope the house move continues to go smoothly.  Re the tx, take your time about deciding what to do next.  I know we goldies always feel that the clock is ticking but a few months off isn't going to make a difference - and might even help if it gives you time to start feeling stronger.  Take care.

Druzy - thinking of you and sending    . Take it easy - you have just been on a real rollercoaster.

Best wishes to everyone else as well.

Ellie


----------



## druzy

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.  Nikki - I'm sorry you've been having a hard time too and also Lorri - I think you're right to take a bit of a break now and 2nd Ellie St that even though we know time is ticking a couple of month's isn't going to make too much difference.  I know I need some time now to get my head back on again - and literally too, as I still have a weird dizzy feeling from this HCG that must still be in my system.

I've booked an appt with the Lister just so I can hear someone else's opinion on all this, the 2 x chemicals etc and they seem to have a good reputation.  In a way it would just be good to hear that I am right in the decision to move on to DEs now...but anyway I should probably stop thinking for a while.  The appt isn't until 13th Sept.

take care

Druzy xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Just wondering how everyone is doing.

Druzy - hope you are feeling a bit better now.   13th September isn't that far off. Hope the Lister will have some new ideas for you to follow up.

Hollysox and Meerkat - how are you getting on?  Hope everything is going OK.

Nikki  

Lorri - hope the house move is going OK and that you are also getting a chance to re-charge your batteries.

I am fine and even starting now to have a bump (not that I would like you to think that I was exactly sylph-like before    ) Had antenatal appointment at hospital last Friday and everything they checked was OK, although they did wind me up somewhat by mentioning 8 times in 10 minutes about the risks of Downs Syndrome in 42-year olds (like I didn't know ...), going on about the need for a special scan for IVF babies  because they "are fertilised articificially rather than inside the body" (gosh, that last bit came as news to me, I don't think) and arguing with the due date my IVF clinic had given me (   ).  However, my blood pressure is now back to normal (thankfully, they tested it first when I went in as it would have been off the scale by the time I came out) and I don't have to go back to them for 8 weeks.  To be fair, at least they are erring on the side of caution, which is probably no bad thing.

Still keeping my fingers crossed and every day have to pinch myself that we have got this far.  Here's  some     for you all.

Take care

Ellie


----------



## Jo

Ellie
Glad everything they checked is all OK ,  at them about IVF babies, well you do have to laugh don't you, bless 'em 

Bet your bump is lovely, say Hi to bubs from me 

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone....

Ellie, that is absolutely FANTASTIC news re your scan !  Well done you and that special bump you have on board...  

Druzy, how are you doing hun ?  September 13th will soon be here and then you will get the chance to ask some much needed questions.  Try and stay positive...I know it is hard but here's some    for you hun...

Lorri, any news on the house move yet ?  and I hope you find somewhere nice very soon hun...

Meerkat, how's it going with you ?  I hope you are ok...  

Nikki, just wanted to give you a special F.F  

Well, I am STILL waiting for AF to show up !!!  I had acupuncture yesterday to try and help things along so hopefully it will turn up soon...At least the acupuncture yesterday seems to have calmed me down a bit cos I was beginning to stress big time...haven't slept for nights now as my mind is in a whirl all the time...  I'm getting really frustrated waiting to get my bloods done but then panicking that when I do get them done my fsh will be too high and they wont be able to treat me anyway....aaaargggghhhh, I am losing it again, sorry !!!!  

Hugs to everyone out there and if anyone is feeling energetic then please feel free to join in with my af dance....!


----------



## dianne

Hollysox 
A very special AF dance for you, Hope it does the trick !!





































































































Love Di x


----------



## Lorri

Hi all,
Ellie - great news about your scan

Hollysox - Acu has always managed to bring on my AF when it is stubborn. Good luck for that FSH test, sending you some low low low vibes

Nikki - I hope you are OK, sorry to hear you are so distressed. Its so %&*$£"$ hard, I still have low days, especially when I keep being confronted by pg women at work, makes me want to  . Thinking of you sweetie and sending you huge cyberhug and hope your spirits are lifted soon

House sale/purchase is going smoothly (too smoothly ?), we hoping to move at the end of September  . We have our followup this Friday, so once that is out of the way, we may have bit more of a plan for our future afte the house move.

xx


----------



## druzy

Hello everyone

thanks a lot for your good wishes

Ellie St - it's really great news that all went well with the scan - keep well

Lorri - glad your house move is going well and that you're doing ok

Meerkat - thanks for your wishes too and suggestions, hope you are ok

Hollysox - I don't know how to do those AF dances, that one of Sharon's was amazing (I like that man in the suit!) but I'm dancing under my desk at work for you, hope AF starts soon - when you don't want it, there it is in all it's glory and when you do, nowhere to be seen....I'm glad you find acupuncture helpful.

I've been feeling a bit done in really. I'm still bleeding - 14 days later - I had like normal AF at the proper time, followed by brown dribbly (sorry) stuff for about 9 days and now yesterday and today it's more red and like a normal AF again. Guess I should ring up the clinic again. Have to say I had quite an argument with my consultant and clinic on Monday, I just felt I'd been released back "into society" without much of a follow up, I still don't feel 100% about ectopic although it's probably OK. I also wasn't happy about how they dealt with the whole thing, one minute trying to convince me everything was great and I was pregnant, the next not sure how to proceed.....ANYWAY, cut a long story short, it's all ok now I think, I had a scan and am having another next week just to be 100% about ectopic because they can't tell for sure until 6 weeks because nothing can be seen until then anyway. It's just strange with these chemicals because you still get a positive test, still feel dizzy and still bleed so it's hard to know what's going on. I think I'll ring again now. I don't want to say who they are or be nasty because I think they are decent and good at what they do really we have just got all our wires crossed somehow and this has been unfortunate.

Anyway, enough of that....I'll ask more questions at the Lister, I'm seeing Dr Wren who I have heard good things about, and then just may have one or two more goes at IVF before moving to DEs - perhaps 42 could be a cut off point for me as that is only 10 months ago now, it's just the same old problem about where to draw the line....

love Druzy xx   [br]: 23/08/06, 10:48By the way, I don't suggest everyone should stop at 42, I know there are people much older than that who are successful, it's just I feel I personally need an end point - except I keep moving it so it's obviously just a game I like to play with myself!

Druzy xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies









Hollysox - any AF news yet? Sending an AF plus low FSH dance to help things on their way           

Druzy - Good luck at the Lister - always useful to have another opinion. I also think it's good to have a cut-off point, so you can review where you are and make decisions as to what you do next. As you say it's such a personal thing it's not age dependent more related on individual circumstances. Anyway, all the best with your next steps 

Ellie - great to hear about your growing bump  that is so exciting. I hope that I will be joining you in the not too distant future, although by then you will probably be ready to pop  It is probably good that your clinic is erring on the side of caution but can be a bit annoying too - what are they like 

Lorri - glad to hear that your house move is going so smoothly - end of Sept will be here in no time.

Big hugs to Nikki and Cesca  

Best wishes


Meerkat xxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girlies!! 
I know, ive been rubbish at posting recently but after our BFN we decided to take a break.........................and now Im jumping back on the rollercoaster!!
After much discussion with the con at the Lister and DH we have now decided that donor eggs is the way forward for me, due to low ovarian reserve!! 
Ive been talking to the Abroadie girls and have decided to go to Invimed in Poland for treatment! 
Ive just had an email from the Doc there and he's all set to go so Im just waiting for a date!!
I havent yet had a chance to read up on you all so Ill just  send you all lots of love and     and I promise to catch up soon!!
Ill be back on here more often now so will get to know those of you who have joined and catch up with some 'old' buddies!!  

All my love
Yonny x


----------



## Hollysox

Hello everyone... 

Wow...thank you all for the spectacular AF dances you have been doing for me !!!  I love all those new little figures !!! Could I ask that you put anymore dancing on hold until after the Bank Hol weekend though cos if the hospital is shut I wont be able to get my bloods done in the 3 day limit...Oh my God...yet something else to worry about   At the moment I have no symptoms other than slightly sore boobs so I am praying I hold out until Sunday now...

Yonny...hi and welcome back !  Just want to wish you lots of luck for your appointment in Poland...   

Druzy...I am so sorry that you have been having so much trouble with your clinic   I hope that you have more luck with the Lister hun...you take care of yourself, ok ? 

Lorri...wishing you lots of luck for your appointment tomorrow   I hope all goes well and that you can start to make plans...Oh, and good luck for your house move too !!! 

Well, I had my counselling appointment today and it went fine...she was really nice and very easy to talk to...so, that's one more step forward that I've taken...it feels good  

Special hello's to Meerkat, Dianne, Nikki, Ellie, Cesca and anyone else I've missed out.  I hope everyone is doing ok...here's a bit of fairy dust for us all...    Take care xxxxx


----------



## Lorri

Hi All,
Just a quickie as I am tired ! Followup went OK, but just confirmed my suspicions that my eggs are knackered and there is little point in trying again. Apparently they were all "dark" and soft. Not decided our next steps yet.

Love and luck to you all. Have a fab bank holiday weekend


----------



## druzy

Lorri - I just wanted to offer you my sympathy and to say I'm sorry that you were told this.  I'm sure you don't need advice at the moment.  Take care  Druzy xx


----------



## Hollysox

Lorri, Sending you a special    and some   for you hun...Take care of yourself


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Lorri,

Sending you lots of   and hugs.  Take time to think things over.

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry not been around lately,although have been popping in and catching up with everybodies posts.

Holiday was mixed. Did not expect father-in-law to look so poorly and of course he can not get around,so spent alot of time indoors with them both but still had a nice time. Could not help thinking i could be there for treatment when i was near Valencia etc and it made me think how much this is taking our lives over.

Bad time since getting back,dh broke glasses,toilet broke,tore best skirt,someone backed into my stationary car and had a known donor who backed out at last minute. Was going "natural".  All in all the months just seem to be getting worse and i just keep thinking how it is another month lost. 

Hence no postings,trying to keep sane.

Anyway,chin up and love to all,

Anita.x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Just back from a few days away. Bought my first maternity clothes at the weekend as my bump has been growing rapidly over last week. Still can't believe it ...  Have had slight scare with lump in breast but saw doctor today who says he's sure it's just a blocked pore/cyst and has given me a week's course of antibiotics to take.  

Anita - I'm sorry about all your bad luck recently.  Things WILL start getting better though.  Hang on in there.  

Lorri - I am so sorry to hear about the feedback you have had from your clinic.    Take care of yourself and DH. You don't need to think about possible next steps  until you feel ready.  

Hollysox - hope AF has obliged and kept clear of bank holiday.  

Yonny - nice to see you back.  Good luck with your appointment in Poland.

Druzy - hope you  are feeling a lot better now.  Have you had your scan this week yet?  I hope everything sorts itself out soon and you can move on.  I know what you mean about drawing the line and I think you will know when you reach that point.  I was pretty much there during my third cycle and was almost 100% certain that I would have a FET with my frosties then leave it at that.  I still feel that I couldn't go through a full cycle again. As you say, it's not down to age alone - it's more how much you can put yourself through and how long you can keep the rest of your life on hold.  However, it sounds like you are up for a few more tries so maybe you don't need to start putting actual time deadlines on things yet.  Hope the appointment at the Lister goes well - do you have a date yet?


Meerkat - hope you are hanging in there with the waiting and that things start moving for you again soon.

Nikki -  

Hi to all the other goldies too.

Take care everyone

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies...hope you all had a nice Bank Holiday weekend...no more now until Christmas...ugh, now that is a depressing thought !!!

The good news is.........YEAH, AF turned up yesterday      which means I can get my bloods done today !!!  Yippee.  Now I'm just worried about how high my fsh will be !!!  Anyone know a good dance to lower that   I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed that it will be ok and hopefully the acupuncture I had last week will have helped on that score too !!!

Anita...welcome back hun !  I am so sorry that things have not been so good for you lately and I can fully understand you not feeling like coming on FF.  I hope things start to improve for you very soon...   

Ellie...goodness what a fright you must have gotten to find that lump...Thank God it is just a cyst and I hope the antibiotics clear it up very soon...Oh, buying proper maternity clothes....how wonderful hun...  You show off that precious bump with pride !!!

Lorri... how are you coping right now hun ?  Stupid question I suppose ?!  I'm thinking of you and sending you a special hug  

Druzy...hope you are feeling a little bit better ?    

Meerkat...    hope you are doing ok ?

Nikki...  

Hi to everyone else out there...sending you all lots of love and


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

Hope the following helps with the FSH levels:

             

and not forgetting lots of     

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## druzy

Hello everyone

Hollysox - glad AF turned up and am mentally turning down the dials on your FSH reading -  

Ellie St - thanks for your good wishes really glad everything's progressing oK and you're beginning to get a bump - wow! 

Hope everyone else is faring ok.

Unfortunately my worse suspicions were confirmed , I went for a laparscopy yesterday and yes, it was ectopic, like a butter bean in my right tube - they showed me the pictures.  Luckily the surgeon mananged to take it out by only making a cut in my tube, not taking it away, so that might heal ok and still function - or not - as the case may be.  Afraid to say that personally this highlighted to me what I always suspected that it is dangerous, if not wrong, for clinics to send you away and offer you no follow up when you are bleeding but with a positive pregnancy test.  It was only because I kicked up a real fuss that I got them to take blood tests and give me scans both last week and this to see what was happening - I can't explain but I was just obsessed that it could be ectopic and all wasn't well.  Although the clinic seemed to think this so unlikely that right up until just before the operation I was wanting to cancel it because I thought I had finally lost all my marbles - but anyway gloating and being bitter is probably not the right way to be, it was just freaky and I feel a bit weird.  There is a chance that even though it was ectopic it still could have broken down and gone away on it's own and not ruptured - but there again it could have ruptured.  So I would say if you get a funny feeling about something make sure they still monitor you even if you look a fool in the process.  Perhaps there is such a think as intuition..

Anyway, hopefully that's this particular drama over with.  Probably can't quite decide what next, have the follow up with the Lister on the 12th (changed to a woman doctor who I have heard good things about) and will take it from there, whether to ship the frosties there and then if not do DEs or have another couple of bashes while I am still producing eggs.  What a caper.

Regards to everyone else - the nurse in the hospital told me some good stories about a 42 year old friend who had 5 failed IVFs but now has twins, one boy and one girl, from first time DEs and she is really happy.

love Druzy xx


----------



## sue93

hi Druzy - just wanted to say I'm so sorry this happened to you - you were right after all, but as you say no consolation at all. Thinking of you and hoping you are doing ok. I've tried to ban myself from FF for a while (am trying to do a bit of time not thinking abouty IF - failing of course...) but sneaked back on and saw your post - had to say something.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do

Sue
xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Druzy
I am so sorry to hear about the ectopic - what a horrible time you have been having but you were so right to insist that they investigated things.  Try to take things easy till the 12th - then hopefully it be onwards and upwards for you!    


Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Druzy...I have just seen your post hun and wanted to tell you how sorry I was to hear about your ectopic...Thank God you fought for the investigations though...well done you !  Just shows you...you know your own body better than any dr !!!  It doesn't alter the fact that you have had such a horrible time and I truely feel for you...please take care of yourself and good luck for your app. on the 12th.    

Can I thank everyone who has sent vibes to lower my FSH ?  I think if has worked !!!!!  Got the results back today and FSH is 7.6 and LH is 4 (is that good ?)  Boy, am I relieved ?  I was so scared that they would be through the roof but thankfully not !

Hi to everyone else out there...Ellie, Nikki, Meerkat, Anita, Lorri, Yonny, Sue and anyone else I've missed out...sending you all    .  Take care everyone and have a good weekend xxx


----------



## druzy

thanks everyone and ellie st, sue and Hollysox for your kind messages.  I've never had a laparoscopy before, I know some people have them just for investigations, personally I never fancied it and it's not the best!  The irony of the fact that nothing was obviously wrong with me before and that I did IVF to enhance my fertility and have ended up compromising it further really annoys me when I think about it but I guess I knew this was always a risk - it wasn't hidden from me.  You can't dwell on everything that might go wrong after all - anyway we'll see.

Glad to hear your FSH is low Hollysox that is a good sign and a good start to everything....

love druzy xx


----------



## nikkiank

Druzy

I don't post very often but wanted to say how sorry I was to see what happened to you.  Earlier in the year I started bleeding after a bfp and low hcg level.  My clinic made me have tests every few days as they said they needed to track the hcg down to zero to make sure that it wasn't ectopic.  When the levels started increasing and the scans initially showed no baby anywhere and it looked like it was ectopic they kept monitoring me and even rang me at home to make sure I wasn't getting any pain.  As it turned out the day there were going to make the decision to refer me for a lap they saw the baby in the womb although unfortunately the heartbeat stopped a week later. They told me initially that even with a low hcg of 30 there is a possibility of ectopic which is why they track all positives to zero to avoid things like this happening.  I was very lucky that they gave me such care and attention.

I am so pleased that your tube was saved and am sending you lots of    and     at what I know is and has been a very upsetting time for you.

I wish you lots of luck for the future.
love Nikki xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldies

Druzy sorry to hear that you've had such a miserable time   I know it's no consolation but well done for sticking to your guns when you had concerns.  Good luck for your appointment on the 12th and well done for looking forward.

Hollysox - great to hear that your FSH has lowered    

Ellie - buying your first maternity clothes - wow that is so exciting, I can't wait to be able to do that!  Sorry to hear that you had that little cyst in your breast - hopefully the antibiotics have taken care of that nasty little   for you.

Lorri - I noticed that you posted a message on the Abroadies thread.  I tried to PM you but your inbox is full!     Happy to help just need you to do some message pruning first! 

Hello and best wishes as well to Nikki, Cesca, Yonny, Anita  


Love and best wishes to all 



Meerkat xx


----------



## Lorri

Meerkat - oops, I am a bit lax with my inbox, but it is all cleaned up now ! 

Nikki - Hello  

Druzy - So sorry for what you have been going through  . I feel like 42 is a cut off point for me too, as each tx has gotten progressively worse, embryo-wise. If I go again, I cannot forsee that it will be any better. However, it is different for everyone.

Anita - Good luck with "au naturale". We still try that route too, but I am never surprised when my AF turns up each month, as our chances of success are virtually nil, just hoping for that miracle. I hope things will get better for you soon  

Ellie - how exciting to be buying  maternity clothes. Whenever I go past them, I dream that one day it will be me buying them.

Hollysox - What a fab FSH level ! 

xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Hollysox - well done with that FSH level - great news!

Meerkat - as you say, every day is a day nearer.  

Nikki, Lorri and Anita - hope you are all doing OK.  

Druzy - hope you are feeling better.  Not long now till the 12th.

Everything fine here -  lump is getting smaller and bump is getting bigger, which is exactly how it should be, thankfully.    

Take care everyone

Ellie


----------



## nuala

Hi Everyone,

Just popping in to say a quick hello to you all and wish you lots of     and   

Ellie - I too found our first scan at 12 weeks when you see the little one VERY emotional.  Then at 20 weeks quite incredible.

Lorri - please do not be despondant, I was told my eggies were old and wrinkly and look what happened to me.  I cannot recommend acupuncture and chinese herbs too highly - if you want the details of the girl who treated me as she has a clinic in London but is on maternity leave herself just now send me a message and I'll give you her email.

Druzy - glad to hear you went with your instinct - here's to your body making a swift recovery.

To everyone else - love and hugs and keep tweaking your odds

I am today 27 weeks and my DH refers to me as Bumpty and the baby as Little One!!  Apart from the big scare at 18 weeks I have found this experience at my tender age of 45+ an easy one and am enjoying it.  I can only say that I am glad we went on tweaking our odds which is what the consultant at the Lister said was all they can offer any of us.

LOL, Nuala 'Bumpty'


----------



## Hollysox

Hi nuala aka ' Bumpty'   So good to hear from you and to know that you are progressing well...Thanks for spreading some   for us all too !!!  You take care of yourself and that special bump !

Ellie, how are you and your little one ?  Well, maybe not so little now according to your expanding tum    That is so fantastic to hear hun...you take care too  

Lorri hun...how are you bearing up ?    

Druzy...you too hun ?  How are you doing ? Not long to wait for your appointment now !!!   

Anita, Meerkat, Yonny, Cesca,  Dianne and of course Nikki and anyone else I haven't mentioned...hope you are all ok today and sending you all some   cos we could all do with it right now !!!

My update is that I phoned the clinic yesterday to check they'd received my blood results, which they had !!!  Also I wanted to ask what the next step was.  I was told that I am very near the top of the waiting list so it shouldn't be too long to wait for a donor !!!     and I should ring next week to see if they have got one for me !!!   Let's hope they find one very soon cos I may be able to go with my next AF if they do !!!  

Anyway, better run but just wanted to say take care everyone and stay healthy and stay strong     Love to all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Nuala (Bumpty)- it's really great to hear that you are getting on so well. Say hello to Little One from me (and my Wee Tootie   ).

Hollysox - sounds like things are really starting to move for you.     Hope it won't be long till you can get started.   

I had a bit of scare (understatement!!!) on Tuesday night when I started spotting (sorry if tmi), resulting in alot of worry and a 1am dash to the out-of-hours doctor. Thankfully, everything is OK.  This really is a rollercoaster ride but I know I am very lucky to be on it.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.     

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Oh my God Ellie...I am so relieved you and your little one are ok  What a terrible scare it must have given you !!!  Thank goodness everything is fine...now you take things easy !  Do you hear me ?!!! 

How is everyone else doing today ?  Looking forward to what looks like a nice weekend weather wise !  I cant believe how fast this year has gone and how soon I will be 'celebrating' ( ) another birthday without my dream of being a mum being realised...   But still, I shouldn't dwell...I have to look forward...onwards and upwards so they say !!! I am hoping the clinic will have some good news for me next week when I ring...that'd be a good enough birthday present for now !

It is very quiet on here right now Goldies...I hope that you are all ok ? Sending love and positive vibes to you Ellie, Nikki, Lorri, Nuala, Anita, Cesca, Meerkat, Druzy, Dianne, and to anyone I've missed out.  Have a good weekend girls...


----------



## cesca

Hello Goldie's    long time no see !!!    I have been having the pregnancy from hell and am still dealing with alot of problems. I have been admitted into hospital 3 times and have been unwell since week 5 and I am now nearly 15 weeks! . I started suffering fro hyperemersis which is constant vomitting and I mean everytime I move 24 hrs a day. So I was taken to hospital with severe dehydration and put on a drip for 8 days . I then came home and developed a pulmonary embolism from a large blood clot which had formed in my groin. I very nearly didn't make it ,if it wasn't for my wonderful community midwife I would probably be dead as the clot moved to my lungs which can be fatal.  After a week and a half in hospital I came home only for the vomiting to return big time . So i was readmitted for another week!. I have been home now for a few days and feel so weak. The long term for my leg is not good news as the clot has damaged all the valves in my leg vein so constant swelling and pain. I have to wear a pressure stocking for 2 years at least!
Anyway I am home and the baby seems to be fine . all the scans have shown it to be growing at the normal rate. I am obviously worried as I have had soo many drugs and am still having to take them.
I get very down at times but what can I do ? 
I hope all you girls are OK and will try and catch up on all the news . I get so tired it will take me ages!
Speak soon cescaxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Cesca   poor you - you've really been through the mill hun.  Let's hope that is all behind you now and the rest of your pregnancy is much better.  I am so glad to hear that you and baby are fine. Sorry about your leg though, hope it doesn't give you too much pain.  Keep strong and take it easy     

Hollysox I know what you mean about time flying by and still not realising our dream.  However it will come true it's just a matter of time  

Ellie - so pleased that everything is OK after your scare the other day  

Hello and hugs to Nikki, Lorri, Bumpty, Anita, Druzy and Dianne 

Lots of love

Meerkat x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Cesca - you poor thing.  I hope the worst is over now.    Take care and     to you and the baby.

Hollysox - fingers crossed re new from your clinic.  Meerkat - hang on in there too.  Druzy - hope your appointment on the 12th goes well.Here's some      for you  all in the meantime.

I had another scare yesterday and ended up at the local maternity unit steeling myself for bad news. However, after being examined by midwife and obstetrician it seems everything is still OK, and I actually heard Wee Tootie's heartbeat for the first time.  Have been taking things easy and am keeping everything crossed.

Hope you are all having the nice weather we have here.  DH and I have decided to go for a (leisurely) outing later on - first time in ages.

Love to all other goldies.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Cesca hun...what a terrible time you have been having !   I hope that everything will settle down very soon for you and the rest of your pregnancy goes without any problems...     take good care of yourself and your precious bump ! 

Ellie...what fantastic news getting to hear your 'Wee Tooties' heartbeating...I am so happy for you hun and can only imagine how it must have made you feel...Did you cry ?  I think I would have    I hope you and your DH enjoyed your outing and didn't overdo it !

Meerkat...Here's some   for us both eh ?  Yeah, we will get there one day wont we    

With love to everyone out there...take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox
When I heard the heartbeat on Saturday I was too stressed out with worry about the bleeding and stomach pain for it to sink in at the time (and it was so indistinct and in such short snatches that I had to take the midwife's word that that was what the sound was).  By Saturday evening I had calmed down enough to think how amazing it was and to allow myself to think that things were actually OK as the hospital had said. 

I had a regular midwife appointment today when I heard the heartbeat really clearly for a good length of time - and now that the bleeding has stopped (fingers crossed) and I'm back on an even keel it was absolutely fantastic.      I just lay on the exam couch grinning inanely with a warm, warm glow inside!!!  It's an indescribably great experience and I hope you and the others will have it soon.  

Love

Ellie


----------



## druzy

Hello Everyone!

Nuala and Ellie St - Glad to hear your updates and that everything is progressing well ! Sorry to hear you had a bit of scare Ellie St but very glad you are back on track...it's good to hear.

Hollysox - are you starting yet?  Or am I being dim and have you already started?  to you.

Cesca - really really sorry to hear about what you have been going through - you really have been through the mill - but glad the baby is still ok.  I hope your health and things start to look up from here on.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Update from me to say that have just got back from appointment at Lister - saw Dr Marie Wren.  As another FF person had told me she is very clear and direct and positive without being what I call delusional and both me and DH liked her.  In essence she said that because I have had a chemical and an ectopic they were steps in the right direction (albeit not that pleasant ones) and it was worth carrying on with my own eggs - life in the old bird yet.  My GP actually said the same thing yesterday too.  So I am arranging to take my 7 frosties there (in fact you take them with on the train in a dry shipper!) and then, well, one step at a time, but if no success with frosties, I would probably do another fresh one with my own eggs on 450 of menopur again as I got 9 eggs & 8 fertilised from that last time.  They are very keen on blastocyst transfers and she showed me stats to say that "IF" over 40-42 age group manage to get to blastocysts (and not everyone does) then the success rate was around 40% which is the same as their figures for donor eggs.  As I've tried pretty much everything else, I think there is a good argument for me to try this now so am going to see if the any of the 7 frosties can go to blastocyst, and of course there is a chance none of them make it.  The FET is without drugs apart from an HCG shot.....I was happy seeing her, feel a new surge of positivity and feel this treatment is worth doing before considering Spain.  She also reassured me that in the event of a positive with bleeding they would blood test me until they were confident that it was not ectopic...as after recent events this was obviously a big concern of mine, she said "all pregnancies are potentially ectopic until proved otherwise" - not that I want to scare anyone else, but having had one and been left on my own with it for a goodly while, I feel more confident thinking this way, once it's been ruled out then that's one worry gone (I'm sure I'd find a shed load of others however!).  Apparently you can't do PGS on frozen embryos but she discussed it for fresh cycles but you do need a reasonable quantity of embryos, around 7 or 8 I think (not 100% sure of the number).  I'm going into a bit of detail in case this info is of any use to anyone else and because some of these questions have been popping up on the over 40's pages recently and I thought it could be useful to some people to hear what this clinic have said.

So that's my warbling over with.

Take care everyone and good luck, I'll be in back in the saddle around the end of November I think!

Druzy xx


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Druzy...that is all very positive news you have been given hun...I am so pleased and relieved for you !  Not too long to wait until you are back on the rollercoaster with your precious frosties !!!  Oh I am so pleased for you   It is so much easier to cope when you are given hope in this way...lots of luck for November hun !   

Ellie, hi !  Good to hear that you are feeling ok and that your precious little 'un is doing ok too...   I hope and pray you dont have anymore scares now and you have a healthy happy pg which you can enjoy.

How is everyone else today ? Meerkat, Lorri, Anita, Cesca, Dianne...and anyone I've not mentioned !  Hope you are all ok ?  My news is not wonderful...  I rang the clinic today but was told there is nothing for me yet !  I am getting really despondent now...I am not the most patient person in the world and am finding this all a bit too much right now.  I know she told me I was near the top of the list but how near the top ?!!!!  I know, I know, I just have to be patient but I feel so fed up right now...  Maybe next week will bring better news eh ?  

Anyway, sorry to be a moan girls...just take no notice of me  

Take care everyone and sending love to all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Druzy - it sounds like your appointment went really well, and it is great news that the doctor thinks there is "life in the old bird"   .  It's also great to see that they would monitor you re possible ectopics.   The blastocyst stats sound very promising, especially since you have been able to produce lots of embies in the past.  It's great that you are feeling positive - now you can build yourself up for a November start with a clear idea of what your strategy is. Not too long till wait - so you can take things easy in the meantime, hopefully.  Sending lots of positive vibes for you and your frosties (with more to come nearer the time).

Hollysox - sorry to hear you are feeling frustrated but hang on in there.  Don't apologise, by the way,for moaning.  Feeling able to moan is very, very important - I am an expert in this field, take my word for it    I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get some positive news very soon.   

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldies!

Ellie hopefully that will be the last scare you have - you don't need anymore of those!  Glad to hear that both you and bubs are doing well  

Druzy your appointment at the Lister went very well.  All good positive news and soon you will be starting tx again.  All the best and hope your    enjoy the journey on the train with you!

Hollysox please don't be despondent, waiting is so tough but it will soon be your turn       


Hello also to Nikki, Cesca, Lorri, Bumpty, Anita and Dianne - best wishes and hope this finds you all well  

Take care

Meeerkat xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Just popping by to say Happy Birthday Hollysox - hope you are having fun celebrating 
[fly]                 [/fly]

Meerkat xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Meerkat !!!  Thank you so much for the message hun...   I had a fairly good day so long as I didn't remember how OLD I was !!!!  I have decided on being 34 forever now though...  it has a much better ring to it than 44    Only thing is...can I still come on this site since I am now no longer over 40   I hope so  

How are you doing anyway hun ?  It's pretty quiet on here right now...I hope your ok and everyone else is too ? 

Well, I have to ring the clinic tomorrow again so....I'm praying for better news then.  Even if they can give me an idea of how much longer I'll have to wait would be good !  Obviously it is a no go for this month as af is just around the corner...Oh well, I will keep you updated.

Please take care everyone...     

Love to all xxx


----------



## dianne

*Sharon *

Heres hoping you get some donor sperm news tomorrow 
        

    

If you are 34 i am 23 is that ok ??  

Dianne x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox

Best of luck tomorrow - I agree the worst thing about the wait is just not knowing how long it's going to be. Hope the clinic has some good news for you  x



Meerkat xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

Just wanting to wish you a belated Happy Birthday.  Hope you get good news from the clinic tomorrow.  it's funny you should mention your real age - although my birth certificate says I am now 42, I am really only about 34, like you.       Dianne - how do you get back to 23? (Actually, thinking about what I was doing when I was 23, Imaybe 34 is a better option ....).

Meerkat - hope things start moving for you again soon.

Hope all other goldies are doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## druzy

Happy Birthday Hollysox - hope you get a good news call soon.  I would like my birthdays to stop at 38....it's not impossible you know, my aunt is 64 and is still dating - she claims to be 58 and everyone she meets seems to be 59 so I think their birthdays have definately stopped!

love to everyone else 

love druzy xx


----------



## Hollysox

HI Everyone...And thanks for all the happy birthday messages !  Goodness, dont we all seem to be looking so much younger than we were   

Hang on a minute Dianne...how come you get to be 23 ?  Oh go on then...why not ?  

Druzy...good on your 64 yr old aunt I say !!!! 

Ellie...what on earth were you getting up to at 23   Second thoughts, dont answer...I'm too young to know !!!

Meerkat, can I join you in a chorus of the Diana Ross classic ?  It could definitely be my theme tune too !!! 

Well, still no go girls re donors   They are hopefully getting details of some very soon so keeping everything crossed for that...oh, and I am 2nd on their list ?!!!  Hopefully the 1st on the list will get good news very soon and it will bump me up to top !!!  Yippee...   So, it's just a case of hanging on in there and moaning away to you all until I get that phone call !!!  

I feel a song coming on...Meerkat, you about hun   Let's take it from the top... 

Well, this is what happens when you turn 44 oops I mean 34 !!!  I have definitely lost the plot   

Take care everyone and here's lots of         to go around...

Love to all xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

OK Hollysox after three - all together now ... 1 .... 2 .... 3



















 Meerkat xx


----------



## dianne

*Meerkat Sharon And Ellie *

I am really 23 honest !!!!   actually very nearly 24 

And i will be 23 if i want to !!!!  

I so the wait is nearly over !!!!
























*SHARON * 









In the words of the Lionel Richie song !!

*" I Just called to say ................ we have a sperm donor for you "*

Dianne x


----------



## Hollysox

Guess what Dianne....the clinic have just done exactly that !!!!!!!

      

YIPPEE......They have found me a donor.................   It's too late to go with this cycle as I knew it would be so I just have to ring on day 1 of my next and we take it from there !!!!!  What a relief I can tell you !!!!!!  

Sorry this is a me post but just wanted to share my news !  Hope everyone is doing ok ?  It is a beautiful hot, sunny day here so I was already in a good mood...now, well I've over the moon....!

Love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Wow Hollysox that's great news - well done

I feel a Kool and the Goldies song coming on



.... Celebrate good times come on .... woo-hoo

 

      

Meerkat xx


----------



## druzy

brilliant news, congratulations Hollysox!

Druzy
xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - that's fantastic news!                

Hope everyone is still feeling unfeasibly young     

Love

Ellie


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Hollysox,

That is fantastic news .Am really happy for you.  .Heres hoping the next few weeks go really quick for you.

Hello to everyone, sorry not really wanting to post at the moment but am reading everybodys news and wish them well,
Anita.xx


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox - so pleased for you !! Happy belated birthday too.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all still feeling young x


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi goldies

Just wanted to send     thoughts to everyone.  Hope you are all doing OK.  

Well, we passed another milestone yesterday - our 20 week detailed anomaly scan ... and nothing abnormal was found. It was so nerve-racking before hand  and during the scan (especially as we chose not to have amnio or CVS testing) but the feeling afterwards was truly fantastic, and it was amazing to see Wee Tootie again and how much he/she has developed since my 12 week scan.  Not out of the woods yet but it's another step forward.  Still can't believe it...  Hope that you will all have the chance to experience this too.     

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Ellie that is such fantastic news....   You must be so relieved !!!  Your news has really helped to brighten my day hun...not having a very good one if I'm honest...  Af has arrived so the countdown has begun...maybe that's what's wrong...I'm starting to panic and those horrible thoughts are creeping in...ie - what if it doesn't work again ?  Sorry, I MUST THINK POSITIVE, I MUST THINK POSITIVE !!!            
I went to see a medium very recently who told me that I would get to have a little girl...she told me I'd already lost one baby but I wouldn't lose this one...oh, I so hope she is proved to be right !!!!

How is everyone else doing out there ?    and love to you all...

Ellie, once again many many congrats


----------



## Joan

Hi guys, I'm back. Just wanted to say how great it is to start reading again and finding everyone still out there. And what GREAT news there is, fantastic, it's so encouraging.

Lots of love and hugs to everybody from Joan, back on track, out from the depths of depression and about to start again, going in for a consultation next Friday. 43 and feeling young. DP been great. we're moving to the Bridge.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! x

p.s. no, i'm not on drugs, but we have started drinking again...


----------



## Hollysox

WELCOME BACK JOAN.....WE'VE MISSED YOU  

So pleased to hear that you are feeling stronger and ready to try again hun...

Wishing you lots of luck for next Fridays appointment...and I hope the new clinic brings you better positive vibes  I've moved clinics too and am hoping a fresh start will help me to get that BFP result...

Love to you and everyone else out there 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - chase away these negative thoughts right now if they are still hanging around!!!     It's all about to start happening - so get stuck in there, girl!    I am keeping everything crossed for you.   

Joan - great to see you back - I missed you too and was wondering how you were getting on.  Great news that you are ready to get started again.  Sending you lots of    wishes for your appointment.

Hi to all the other goldies too. Hope you are all doing OK.

Love

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Youngsters!  

Ellie - congrats on your   scan - glad to hear everything OK.  You are more than halfway now - how exciting!

Hollysox - hope you are feeling positive    

Welcome back Joan - good luck with your consultation at The Bridge

Best wishes to Nikki, Druzy, Dianne, Cesca, Anita, Lorri, Nuala and anyone I've forgotten 

No news from me just yet - just stopping by!



Meerkat x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi all...it's really quiet on here right now isn't it ?  I hope that you are all ok ?  

Ellie...I am trying hard to keep away those negative thoughts hun...I know I MUST stay positive    It is exciting and scarey to think that in 3 weeks time I will be starting tx again....  My last tx was in January 06 which seems AGES ago now...this will be almost like starting anew cos I am doing short as opposed to long protocol.  Has anyone got any clues on what happens with a short protocol ?  I've just been told to ring them on day 1 of my next af.......any clues on what happens would be great ! 

Meerkat...glad you popped in hun...I hope things get moving for you very soon...   

Joan...good luck for Friday   I hope that the consulatation at the new clinic goes really well for you !  Let us know what happens ok ?

Take care everyone...Love to all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone.  As Hollysox says, it is pretty quiet on here just now.  Hope everyone is doing OK.

Hollysox - sorry, I don't anything about short protocol but any tx that cuts out three weeks of the dreaded d/r seems like a good deal to me!!!    

Meerkat - hello, nice to see your message.  Hope you have some good news to report soon.

Joan - good luck for Friday.  Keep us posted!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox - I have only ever done short protocol. You start stimming on day2 or 3 for 10-14 days. You start the down reg drug on about day 5 of stimming and take both at the same time.

Welcome back Joan !!

Ellie- Fab news about your scan !!!


I have been away on a short spa break, and have been totally pampered, in readiness for my house move tomorrow  . I won't have an internet connection for a while  though 

Best of luck to you all, I hope to be back before too long


----------



## Hollysox

Lorri...thanks for the info on short protocol hun !  That way sounds SOOOOOOOO much quicker than what I've been used to !  Good luck with the house move tomorrow...I will be thinking of you !!!  I hope that the spa break has chilled you out enough so you can cope with all the upheaval tomorrow and the next few days will bring...sending you lots of     Hope to see you on here again soon once you get reconnected to the net !!!  Take care hun and I hope your new home brings you lots of happiness....

Ellie...how are you doing hun and that precious cargo of yours too of course ?  I hope that you are both doing ok.....

Meerkat...hope everything is going ok for you too hun ?

Joan...again, lots of luck for Friday...

Where is everyone else though   We seem to be dwindling down to a very compact group right now    I just hope you are all ok out there....take care everyone, love to all xxxx


----------



## Joan

Hi everyone,

been to our Bridge appointment today. SUCH a difference.

Prof thinks I may have polyps or fibroids. so I'm in on tuesday for an aquascan. and then am doing all the bloods all over again when the time comes. and we go from there.

am feeling quite positive and calm.

thanks for your messages and good wishes. it really is great to have this site.

lots of hugs and grins to you lot. lets hang on in there.
can't wait to hear more of your news. Joan x


----------



## Hollysox

HI Girls...

Joan, that is fantastic news that your new clinic have made you feel so positive hun...One question though...what on earth is an aquascan   and do you need to wear a bathing costume for it ?    Good luck for it tomorrow anyway !

Well, I finally rang my clinic to ask them how they do short protocol !!!  The nurse was quite off hand with me though and thought I'd asked WHY I was doing short...her very blunt answer was 'it's cos of your age !'  I said I was aware of that fact...it was HOW it works that interested me !!!  She did apologise but even so, I dont think there was any need for the tone of voice or attitute...   Anyway..they start you off on day 2 d/regging once they have done a scan to check the lining is thin...day 3 you start stimming...day 7 or 8 rescan...another scan day 12 then hopefully EC and ET following that.  So, tx is getting very near now !!!  

Take care everyone...xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Hollysox - glad to hear you're sorted out re what's involved with the short protocol, even if the nurse was a bit hoity-toity to start with ...      Looks like things will move very quickly once you get started.  Much better than all that hanging around d/r for weeks.  PS: me and precious cargo are still fine.  Have been able to feel him/her moving over last week. Had midwife's appointment today and everything was OK - good heartbeat (it was lovely to hear it again) and apparently my bump is growing nicely! So, so far, so good ....

Joan - glad your new clinic is making you feel more positive.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Lorri - I know you aren't online at the moment but I do hope your move went OK and that you will be back online soon.

Meerkat - how are you getting on?  Hope you are doing fine.

Hi to everyone else as well.

Oh well, away to put my feet up for a bit.  Midwife said today that at least I shouldn't be feeling so tired now as before but obviously Wee Tootie hasn't been reading the same textbooks as the professionals.    

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## nuala

Hi Gals,

I pop in to see what is happening every week but don't always post as I know how hard it can be sometimes when you are going through treatment reading posts from others (like me) who have a little one on board.

Just wanted to say hi and like Ellie and Cesca to confirm it can happen to anyone we just don't know when 

Ellie, Glad to hear things are going well, I have had an anxious gene rubbing away at me throughout these past 32 weeks and guess it will now be there always thinking about little one   I found the tiredness did abate a bit in the second trimester but since week 30 has come back with a bang and then some.  I'm fine for a few hours and then woosh exhuasted and have to stop and put my feet up.

Cesca - how are things going for you now?

Lorri - good luck with your house move - although we are not moving house we have just started building two houses which I am managin together with a project manager so no maternity leave for this Bumpty  

Hollysox - try and do something nice to relax yourself - the short protocol sounds they made me do the long one both times and I was sure the short one was for us older girls.   

Meerkat - hope everything is well with you.

Joan - sounds like the Bridge are looking after you very well.   

To anyone else I have missed - hugs and chill.

I am 32 weeks tomorrow and have aching back, a heavy weight in my tum as little one grows fast now and very broken sleep pattern due to being uncomfortable BUT I am a happy Bumpty and still feel good in myself.  So far no nasties have cropped up - blood pressure staying really low between 100/55 and 110/60 each time so not bad for an almost 46 year old first pregnancy.... My aunties in Ireland refer to little one as the miracle baby 

Trying to get info out of hospital about how birth will go but no decisions until 36 weeks unless anything changes. 

Love to you all,
Nuala


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies!

Just checking in with you lovely ladies.  

Hollysox   to the nurse at your clinic - no need for that attitude.     can't be long for you now.

Bumpty, Ellie and Cesca = take it easy girls and relax as much as you can.  Can't believe that the weeks are flying by so quickly for you  

Lorri - hope the house move has gone OK and you are soon back online.

Joan best wishes to you too

Nikki - thinking of you  

Good luck everyone and big hugs


Meerkat xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hello all... 

Meerkat hun, I so hope that things get moving for you very soon    

Lorri, are you back on line yet hun ?  I hope the house move went ok and you are settling in now  

I cant believe how quiet it has gone on here girls...   S'pose it's cos most of us are waiting to start some tx or are already pg    I hope you are all ok though. I should be going for my scan next week sometime depending when af decides to show up....will let you know how things go anyway.

Sending lots of love and     and   to all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's Just a real quickie as I find it really difficult to sit at the computer. Its so slow and there is no where I can put my leg up (the blood clot gives me leg ache) I am now 20 weeks pregnant and am I think beginning to feel a bit better.I haven't been sick for a week now so am hoping I have turned the corner with this hyperemesis.I am still on the anti sickness drugs but am petrified of coming off them!! We have our 21 week scan next week.Hoping all is well.Baby is moving round alot especially at night!!!
Good luck to all you girls ,as Nuala says it can happen.  I will be 46yrs old when this baby is born and I shall have to remember to take my zimmer frame to the school gates!!!
love to all Cescaxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi To Everyone,

Sorry not been on for a while,feeling very low lately . Poor dh is just the same,he as friend at work who as just had a little girl on Friday and was due the same week as my poor baby bean.  It as been really hard listening to her reports on her scans etc and we so wanted a girl that it hurt like hell when she had a girl as well. Tomorrow would have been my due date and it does not seem to be getting any better Cannot decide weather to try again or go abroad or have donor eggs and this is with out the donor sperm issue!
Have to say i am so glad everyone seems to have good news 

Hollysox,it is great you are starting again and good luck

Ellie,cesca and Nuala,you really make me want to keep on going and i am so pleased things seem to be getting better for you girls ,hang on in there all of you,

Joan,hope all goes well with your treatment

Lorri,thinking of your house move,might be us next year,i think it is time for a change,

Nikkiank,really thinking of you this week,hope all is well with you and dh 

Well just wanted to say Hi to everyone and wish them well,thinking about you all,

Anita.xx


----------



## nikkiank

Anita

I have been thinking of you and your DH too as we conceived and lost our little ones at the same time.  Tomorrow would have been our second angels due date too.  

We feel the heartbreak every morning we wake and it is the last thing I think of at night.  Last Saturday would have been my first angels 1st birthday.  It is such a bad time for us.

Good luck with whatever you decide.  I think of you so very often even though I don't post.  

Much love to you and DH from Richard and me.
Nikki


----------



## Joan

It's great to read all the good news from you guys. I keep reading daily but am still feeling down quite alot and then don't want to write. But hey, today is better.

Please don't stop writing pregnant ladies, it's so good to read how youre going.

So this is a big HI to Anita, Nikkiank, Lorri, Hollysox, Meerkat and Ellie, Cesca and Nuala, and anyone else I've missed. Hi guys!

Anita and Nikki,  thinking of you and your angels.

**
We went to our Aquascan (was told to leave the swimsuit and flippers outside the room) and had the painless examination which revealed one fibroid all on its only, in the wall of the uterus and therefore not being a nuisance and can stay where it is.

However, due to my period length extending recently, Prof wants to do a hystereoscopy and d&c, after I have had all the bloods done again.

We thought that was fine, and then he said it IS quite expensive though, and we said how much and he said one thousand five hundred pounds!!!!  Oh well. what else is money for, but spending.

I went to see a medium last week and she said (unprovoked and with no information) "Are you planning to have a baby at the moment? because there is a little girl coming to you. But you're not quite ready, you may have to be in hospital to help have the baby and there may be something wrong with your blood. one of your ovaries is not working properly."

Well, I believe her. So we'll see. One of my ovaries is NOT working properly so that is right to start with.

And then, my DP went to see her quite independently, and she said to him... wait for it... that he would be nurturing a little girl next august (2007) your own little girl" she said. He said "I don't have a little girl" and she said, "well, it's definitely your little girl".

So, we are both keeping all our fingers and toes crossed for the coming months to get sorted out and bring that little girl down to earth and into our lives.

Hey, Lorri, how's the move? are you settled yet?

Lots of love to you all, from Joan xx


----------



## Lorri

Hi everyone ! Just a quickie as on dialup ! Only just got a BT line sorted, but still no broadband. 

We are moved in, though so much to do, but its a great way to take your mind of IF and tx.

Hollysox - good luck with the short protocol

Nikki - So sorry you are feeling low, sending you a big hug 

Take care and I will be back soon. 


xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone   Hope you are all ok today ?

Nikki and Anita....sending you both special    and hope that you are both feeling a little better today ?  

Lorri...YEAH....you are back   So glad you are settling into your new house now and hope it isn't too long before you get your broadband sorted out !  Can I wish you and dh so much happiness and good luck in your new home....   

Joan....gulp !  Another £1500 to pay out for investigations...  BUT, as you say...it's only money    Oh my goodness, that was wonderful what the medium said to you !  I hope and pray she has got it right for you !!!  I went to see a meduim a few months ago now and she said to me 'you will get your little girl....you have lost one baby but you will keep this one'....she also said someone with the name beginning with an 'H' would help me....my acupuncturist is called Heather and the embryologist is called Helen...so,      We'll see anyway.....

Well, tx is imminent or at least it will be when AF decides to show up !  Day 28 today but no signs yet...may do an af dance if anyone cares to join in...!
       

Special hellos to Ellie, Cesca, Nuala, Meerkat, Dianne, Druzy and anyone else I've missed out...Take care and lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Just catching up with your news as we've been away on holiday for the past week or so. We had a great time. The bump is getting bigger (and kicking harder!) so we're another week further along (touch wood). Still not out of the woods but can't believe we have actually got this far - it's amazing, fantastic and really scary all at the same time and I am still just concentrating on taking things day by day.

Hollysox - Here's an AF dance to help things along.         [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]

Cesca - glad to hear you are feeling better. Hope that awful sickness stays away now . Good luck for your 21-week scan.

Lorri - glad you're back! Hope the house move went OK and wishing you good luck and happy times in your new home.

Nuala - hope you and little Bumpty are still getting on fine.

Joan - yikes, another £1,500 but, as you say, money's just for spending anyway (just don't keep a running total as it can get very scary ) and I do think it's worth getting all the tests you can done before starting on more tx. I had never heard of an aquascan before - was having visions of you in a snorkel!!! I hope that the good days start outnumbering the down ones for you soon - I always felt that once I was underway with tests/tx it made me feel better because things were actually moving again.

Anita and Nikki - sorry that this is such a difficult time for you both. Hang on in there. 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are doing OK. PS: I really hope no-one finds it upsetting to see me posting here - if anyone does, PLEASE say, as, after 9.5 years ttc, I remember only too well how hard it is to see other people's good news and I don't want to make things harder for anyone.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Joan

Dear Ellie, PLEASE don't stop posting here - well, that's how I feel anyway. I love hearing your good news and Cesca and Nualas.

Hey it's nice that you guys are back. it's been kind of lonely on this site for a while.

And Lorri, good to hear from you again. Good luck with all the nesting and arranging and stuff that goes with moving.

HOllysox, i'm doing a dance right hear for you - with paperclips and my earrings.

NIkki and Anita sending you warm, sunshine and some hugs.

And hi to Meerkat. Is that everyone? I hope so.

I'm waiting, waiting, waiting, now for AF in order to go ahead with the blood test and now I'm on Day 31 which is Not good news. And it's not a pregnancy because we had to stay of rumpy pumpy before the akwaskan. It sounds like nasty old body changing peri-menopawsal to me. But it can't be. its just the stress. a friend died last week. not a close, close friend. but a friend, and a close friend of my close friends and so we've all been supporting each other. and then another friend was diagnosed with cancer suddenly. so i think that that is stressful.

so. that's my non-news. how about everyone else. sending love, joan xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....just a quick update from me....From asking for everyones help to bring on my AF I am now asking for your help to grow some nice follies !!!!  Yes, I have FINALLY started tx...       I had my pre tx scan last Friday and the good news was that the wandering ovary has reappeared in the right place !  I did my d/reg jab at the hospital cos I have never stuck a needle in myself before !!!  Always used an autojector !  I am managing ok with the jabs I am happy to say though !  Then, yesterday I started my stimms using a puregon pen which I have never used before either !  I am just about getting the hang of it !!!!  So, I go back on Thursday for another scan to see if any follies are in there so fingers crossed this body of mine reacts ok to the drugs in the meantime       I cant believe that after all this time I am finally underway though.........catch up again tomorrow hopefully but hope you are all ok 

Take care and love to all xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox
Great news that you have started your tx.  Well done on getting to grips with the injections and Puregon pen.  I found the first couple of times the worst - after that, you soon get into the swing of them. Here's a follie dance for you.             Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hi to all the other oldies too.    

PS: Joan - sorry you've been having such a horrible time recently. Hope AF appears soon (if it hasn't already) - here's a wee dance for you as well.          

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Wow, this site is so spooky today with all the halloween stuff on it.........it looks fantastic  

Thanks Ellie for the follie dance hun...I really appreciate all the positive vibes you have sent !  Hopefully on Thursday I will know a bit more on what's happening in there   Hopefully there are some follies beginning to grow nicely....

Ellie, I have just been reading through the posts and wanted to comment on your post about anyone finding it upsetting that you are still posting on here....Hun, as far as I am concerned I am happy to see your posts because you give me hope for the future and to carry on trying to reach my goal...It is lovely to hear how you are doing and your precious bump too !

How is everyone else doing anyway ?  We have gone quiet again...  I dont want to post on any other sites this time round for some reason...usually I post on the cycle buddies but just cant face the 'competition' this time....maybe competition isn't the right word but you know what I mean hopefully ? 

Joan hun, has AF turned up yet ?  With all the things you have had to cope with recently the stress would have been enough to delay AF hun....  I hope everything is back on track by now though...

Well, off to stab myself again  I'm getting used to the jabs now thank goodness...before I go I'm just going to do a little follie dance - if anyone's feeling energetic you are welcome to join in...not Ellie, Nuala or Cesca though for obvious reasons !!!


----------



## Joan

Hey!! Hollysox and Ellie!! 

wow this is so scary! when I clicked on my FF button and the page came up all orange, with the funny type face, I immediately thought it was some porn page, or something wrong anyway. I'm dislexic and so I just focussed on the colours and the scary writing initially - silly me. ANYway, Hi and Yes! it is SO quiet here at the moment.

Thanks for your good wishes, I do have old AF on day 32 and had a very short one which is not good news. have had loads of bloods done and get results on friday. so we'll see if i'm on the way to MP.

Apart from that. am feeling really good at the moment. really energised. strange. havent felt like this for over a year. I wonder just what effects all the fertility treatment has on ones general well being? It's 8 months since I was injecting myself. And I've felt dreadfully underenergised apart from anything since then (until Friday!) AND I have accumulated a large wobbly, pasty doughnut that is wobbling over my jeans, all the way round! I think it might be one of those fashionable Muffin Tops.

Look, I dont' know how to make these icons dance! If you guys can fill me in then I can do all the dances and acrobatics that you do. and spread fairy dust, and things. I guess you just have to click on these ones above for static things. Let's have a go.   Mmmmm. I'll have to wait till its posted to see if it works.

Where is everyone else?

Well, good luck with the jabbing and good luck with the bump!

love to everyone else, from Happy Joan xxx


----------



## dianne

*Hollysox * 
You know me i will always join in with the graphics and follicle dance























































































Dianne x


----------



## Hollysox

Joan....So pleased you are feeling happier hun and wishing you lots of good luck for the results of your blood tests on Friday...keping everything crossed that the results are favourable    

Joan in answer to your question about how to make the icons move...just pick the ones you want either from the ones above or click on 'more' and more will appear. Once you have chosen the ones you want click on the 'M' with the arrow pointing to the left (it's next to the 'D' on the bar above) Hope this works !!!    

Dianne, thanks hun, I knew I could rely on you to join me in my follie dance    Hope you are doing ok 

Well, I should find out tomorrow what is happening on the follie front so please keep your fingers crossed for me girls....

Take care everyone, love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joan

oooooh Hollysox, thank you!  [move][/move]

let's have a look...

good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - wishing you good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Grow, follies, grow ....  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.    

Joan - welcome to a whole new world of fun with smileys!  Good luck for Friday.

Hi to all other goldies too.  Hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone....  Hope you are all ok today ?

Joan, you are welcome for the info.....enjoy    Good luck for tomorrow hun...

Well, my news is not wonderful I'm afraid....The scan showed 4 follies ranging in sizes of 9mm to 12mm   I had so hoped for more...  BUT at least I do have some so please let these precious ones grow in time for my next scan on Monday....The dr said he couldn't say WHEN or IF EC would go ahead at this stage so I was devastated at that news...   Since coming home I have checked my notes from my other tx's and found that on my first IVF at this stage I only had 4 follies too and they were slightly smaller than these so, I am desperately trying to remain positive and am praying A LOT !!!  

Sorry this is a 'me' post girls........Please take care of yourselves...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

Hang on in there. You are doing fine and it's still early days - I know myself how quickly follies can grow and that new ones can appear out of nowhere between one scan and the next one. (My second cycle looked like it was going to be cancelled at one stage due to too small/too few follies - but I ended up with four lovely embies. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know) about what the doctor says at this stage - just concentrate on getting these follies growing. Here's a follie dance to help:      [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]

I am sure you are doing all this anyway but just in case .... have lots of water, lots of organic milk, lots of protein, and lots of rest. And remember, you don't need loads of follies - just enough to give you a nice egg or two. My BFP came from the cycle when I produced my lowest number of eggs by far of the three cycles I had and I really, truly believe it's all about quality, not quantity. Sending you lots of    vibes.

Joan - hope everything goes well tomorrow.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Joan

Yey! listen to Ellie, Hollysox. That all sounds like good advice and it's true ... it only takes ONE really, doesn't it.

I shall do a song for your follies:
Grow follies, Grow follies, grow, grow, grow, 
Grow follies, Grow follies, grow, grow,  grow, 
Grow follies, grow follies, grow, grow, grow, 
Grow follieees, grow follieeees, grow, Grow, GROW!   

Me: My results havent arrived yet!

Question: my back is really  bad at the moment and I'm sposed to go for an Xray to check it out. Does anywun know if i should DEF not have one, because of effect on ovaries, or is it just a precautiony kind of thing??

Love to everyone on this Beeootiful sunny bright crisp hopeful day. xxx Joan xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hiya Goldies

Reporting back after being AWOL for a while -

Holly - here's a follie growing dance for you

[fly]                    [/fly]

Best of luck for Monday    definitely have lots of fluids and lots of milk and rest

Ellie - glad to hear that you are doing well - please don't ever think about disappearing from our thread - how very dare you   

Joan - good luck with your results    - sorry don't know the answer to your x-ray question

Glad to hear from Cesca - really hope that you've turned that corner and the sickness has subsided 
Hello to Bumpty, Nikki, Anita, Lorri and anyone else I've forgotten 

Best Wishes
Meerkat xx


----------



## Lorri

Hello lovely ladies ! 

It took longer than I thought to get broadband sorted, but I am so pleased it is now !!!

Hollysox - Don't despair over follie counts, concentrate on growing the good quality ones you have. I think Ellie is a great example and hope it makes you feel more positive about it. 

Ellie - Please do not stop posting, I love to read your updates.

Joan - its so nice to have you back, your posts always make me laugh

Meerkat - I am glad there is an upside to all the infernal waiting. Hopefully it will be the best start to your New Year  

Nikki - How are you doing ? 

I have had a 2nd tarot reading recently, where lots of positive stuff came up for early next year again, so I am feeling a bit more positive. Just wish it wasn't so d*mn cold   

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks everyone for all the positive vibes and follie dances...They are all very much appreciated !  And Joan....you have excelled yourself with that lovely little ditty !  It was wonderful, thanks hun !  

Ellie, I have taken your advice and upped the intake of fluids so I hope this will help my 4 precious follies to grow a bit bigger...fingers crossed anyway. Mind you, I am constantly running to the loo as my bladder is full to the brim most of the time    I am trying not to worry about the number of follies I have because as you say, it is quality not quantity that matters and you are living proof of that ! 

Lorri, great to see you on the board again hun....good news about your positive tarot reading too...I hope all the good stuff comes true for you !

Meerkat, positive news from you re your next lot of tx anyway...that's great hun.  I hope you enjoy your festive tipples while you can   I'm hoping BIG time that I wont be able to have any this Christmas - for a nice reason... 

How is everyone else doing ?  OK I hope ??  I am trying to stay positive and am hoping for a better scan result on Monday morning...I'll let you all know what happens and if you could keep those follie dances going in the meantime I would be very grateful....

Take care all and enjoy your weekend...I've got to go back out to work in an hours time   Dont want to cos it is too cold


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Hollysox:  here's a follie dance         and lots of     thoughts for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you with everything crossed.  Hope you are keeping your tummy warm in the cold weather.  Keep us posted about how you get on.

Lorri - nice to hear from you again and glad you are feeling a bit more positive.  Roll on next year and the positive stuff you were hearing about.   

Meerkat - nice to see you back too and glad you have a timescale for tx.  A few tipples over the Festive Season sound like an excellent idea!

Joan - I see that there's going to be no holding you back now that you've got to grip with the smileys.     Sorry, I don't know the answer about your question re x-rays. Could you ring up the x-ray dept and ask them?  As far as I recall when I've had x-rays, they wanted to know if you could be pg, but didn't ask about ttc so perhaps it's the embryos rather than the ovaries which can be affected.  Best to ask an expert, however, to put your mind at rest.  Hope your back is better soon.

Well, my bump is getting larger and the kicking is increasing too.   We were at a big public fireworks display last night and wee tootie seemed to respond to all the loud bangs and music by kicking me for two hours when I got home.  Don't know if it was appreciation or complaints. D    Anyway, next midwife's appointment is tomorrow - another milestone.

Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Love

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Sparklers!

Holly - All the best for tomorrow - here's a follie growing dance
[fly]  







  







  







   [/fly] 
Hope all your bubbly over Christmas is the non alcoholic variety   

Hope the midwife's appointment goes well tomorrow Ellie. Sounds like the little one enjoyed the fireworks 

Best wishes to everyone else 

Meerkat x


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone...I have been having such problems with my connection today...managed to log on but then the computer took a fit and kept freezing on me  

Anyway...my scan today went much better...not fantastic - but better !!!  I'm not quite sure how many follies I actually have but they range in sizes of 23mm to 14mm and am due for EC on Wednesday at 9am.  The consultant said he didn't expect to get anymore than 4 eggs if I was lucky though....  I will be grateful for any eggs he can find and pray that they fertilise ok afterwards      I am trying not to let his negativity get to me and am just taking each day as it comes....I have now done my last stim jab and have to do my pregnyl one tonight at 9pm...then it is all down to luck and the expertise of my consultant      I will let you know how I get on anyway but some positive vibes in my direction would be VERY much appreciated girls  

Ellie, how did your scan go today hun ?  I hope everything went really well and that wee tootie is doing ok...by the sounds of all the kicking he/she is having a whale of a time in there  

How's everyone else doing    OK I hope ?

Take care everyone and love to all xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox - sounds like you are doing just fine. And four eggs did the trick for me so fingers crossed for you too. Here's lots of         vibes and an egg and follie dance as well               [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]

PS: My midwife's appointment went fine today - bump is right size for this stage and we also heard that lovely heartbeat again.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Ellie


----------



## Joan

Hooray for Hollysoxes follies!!   [fly][/fly]

And hooray for Ellies bump.

My results were back and had to see the doctor to get them. FSH is back up to 10.something. But not too bad. although all else seems to point at perimenopause (night sweats, hot flushes, swollen hands and feet and extra (unexplained) pounds around the middle (some call this a Muffin Top, Spare Tyre, I call it Fat) and HORRIFIC mood swings! I SAID MOOD SWINGS!)

Yes. I'm feeling sorry for my DP, if that is what he is in for, and it's only just beginning. I was way horrid last week and then, suddenly, the next day I woke up all bright eyed and bushy tailed. extraordinary.

Anyway. where is everyone else How are you all doing okay. love from Joan the moan.xx


----------



## Joan

okay, girls, what's the F and the other M for in the ICON row. HOw do I make things move accross the page? I think I'm ready for the next move. Joan.x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Just popping by to wish Holly all the best for tomorrow
   



Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Just wanted to say good luck to Hollysox for tomorrow.  

anitaxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Good luck for tomorrow, Hollysox.    

Joan - your FSH sounds OK.  I've been having night sweats for years - they stopped when I got my BFP - but I was definitely not menopausal or perimenopausal.  I know everyone is different, but hang on in there.  PS: mood swings - you should have seen me a few years ago (poor DH).  But when I revamped my diet, cut out caffeine and started taking supplements (all for ttc), that fairly sorted the mood swings out     (well, more or less ...   ).  Re the smileys - if you put the first "m"  before a row of smileys and the second one after it, you should get a moving dance, I think.  Haven't a clue about the "f" symbol -go on, be a devil   and see what it does!!!

Hi Meerkat - hope you are doing OK.  Have you started on your festive tipples yet?  If so, please have one for me too     (It's been a hard day at work!).

Hi to everyone else too.

Ellie


----------



## Megan10

Good luck Hollysox,
m      m


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone   Sorry I didn't make in on site yesterday but I felt quite ill after the effects of the sedation...whatever they gave me worked wonders cos I cant remember a thing about EC at all   !!!! As groggy as I was though the first question I asked when I staggered off the operating table was....HOW MANY ?  I am over the moon to report that they collected 6 eggs...      ....needless to say I am sooooooooooo relieved ! And even more relieved today to find out that 5 have fertilised...        I have to ring back tomorrow morning to see how my very precious embies are doing and then to make arrangements for ET on Saturday....I have always done a day 2 transfer so was a bit stunned to find out I have to wait another day...please send some positive vibes to my follies to help them grow    I will be so grateful girls !  Thank you ALL for the good wishes for EC....what would I do without you ?    to you all !

Just wondered if any of you ladies has ever used Gestone injections along with the lovely cyclogest pesseries ?  The nurse gave me an injection in my bum yesterday (lovely bruise today!) and I have to do them twice a week...Or rather I have to get someone to do them for me !!!!  Dont think it's physically possible to stick a needle in your own bum   Anyway, I will lwet you know how things go after ET...I'm really hoping and praying my embies will still be ok by Saturday......

Ellie that is fantastic news about your scan hun...  So pleased bump is doing well  

Joan, I wouldn't worry too much about your fsh being 10 hun....time before last mine was 12 then it came down to 7.6.... 

Meerkat, hope you are doing ok hun ?  Anything happening yet ?

Anita, hi hun how's it going ? Lorri, you out there still ?  Hope you are ok too ?

Love to All xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox

Peeked onto the site during the day to see if there was any news - have been keeping my fingers crossed for you. What absolutely fantastic news.              [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]

Well done!!! Here are lots of    thoughts and a wee growing dance for your embies.            

The gestone jabs sound a pain (literally) but people seem to have had good results with them so sounds like they are well worth a try. Try to take things easy till Saturday!

Ellie


----------



## Joan

Hooray for Hollysoxiz embees!! Well done, 6!!!!
Here is a dance for them:         

[fly][/fly] [fly][/fly] Good luck for Saturday xxx

And thanks girls for your positive feedback re my fsh. i've been scared to go back to the clinic with the results. I shall get down on it right away.

Love to everyone, am away from internet till sun night, yikes, don't know if i'll survive.
hugs from Joan xx


----------



## nuala

Hollysox,

Just wanted to say how fab 5 fertilised out of 6!!  Grow little one's......grow   

Eliie - great news on the scan and little tootie jigging to the fireworks - mine was not amused after a particularly big bang!!  

Joan - as long as you are having reasonable intervals between periods you are ok.  Nightsweats etc can be down to diet, exercise, stress, etc as can mood swings.  Chinese herbs or acupuncture can help with these things.

Meerkat - I can hear the train - its a great big steam one - strong but a bit slow!

Bumpty and little one doing well - Consultant's appointment next week to discuss delivery - if little one doesn't come before or maybe on my 46th birthday Nov 20th!!!  Now did I dream I would be pregnant with my first baby on my 46th birthday when I was 45 last year - NO, I thought only of wrinkley old eggies...... so you never know girls.

Love to Lorri, Cesca (how are you doing?), Anita and anyone else I have missed

Nuala aka very Bumpty


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox - What a fab number and great fertilisation too  . I had gestone IM injections for the last 2 cycles.  I had to have it daily, and even though it is 5 months since my last one, my   has still not quite recovered. Be careful that you do it in the right place else you can hit a nerve (which dh did and I still have a numb patch on my buttock - feels very weird).  It is supposed to be better for progesterone absorption, and has made the difference for many ARGC ladies.  Good luck with ET tomorrow, I will be thinking of you 

Ellie - I am so pleased bump is doing so well.

Nuala - lovely to hear from you (and bumpty)

Hi to Joan, Meerkat, Cesca, Nikki, Megan, Anita, Dianne, Druzy, Yonny and anyone else I have so rudely omitted to mention. Have a fab weekend !!!!

xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Calling Hollysox
Hope you made it to ET yesterday and everything went smoothly.
Looking forward to hearing how you got on.
Sending lots of snuggling in vibes    

 to all the other Goldies hope you're having a good weekend

Meerkat xx


----------



## Hollysox

After not doing ANYTHING yesterday and being waited on hand and foot...I'm now going   

Thanks for all the good luck wishes girls...

I cant believe that after all the problems I had en route I am now happy to report that my 2 precious embies are safely on board....and I have a photo to prove it !   And even better I have 3 more precious frosties....I have NEVER had enough embies to freeze...EVER !  Now all the    you can send me and lots of sticky vibes would be very much appreciated  

Just thought I'd let you know my good news...I hope everyone is doing ok out there ?

Catch you later...Love to all  

Ooh, just thought....I'm now in the dreaded 2WW


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Well done Hollysox - so glad to hear everything went OK for your ET and     as well  

Sending you tons of  as long as you promise to take it easy on the 2WW and visualise those lovely embies snuggling in everyday.

Very best wishes and     



Meerkat xxx


----------



## Lorri

Well done Hollysox, thats great news


----------



## aweeze

Excuse me ladies - just crashing in to say to *Hollysox *  

*WELL DONE & LOTS OF  FOR YOUR 2WW

FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!*

      ​
Lou
XX

Off to update our list on the other thread now


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks Lou for thinking of me hun !!!  And thank you so much for all your good wishes... 

How's everyone doing today ?  Ok I hope ?  I have done nothing except watch tv this morning and have popped on to see how all you lovely ladies are doing now...This taking it easy is hard work though    But I am determined to take it easy and keep my two precious embies safe...I'm just hoping the consultant wasn't fibbing when he said he'd used a bit of super glue this time  

Ouch Lorri...your poor   with the gestone jabs !  I have 2 lovely bruises so far and am getting ready for the 3rd one tomorrow...bruises I can cope with, a numb bum is something else though !  I hope you get the feeling back in yours soon hun  

Nuala...sending you   wishes for your appointment this week to discuss your babys delivery....How are you feeling hun ?  Scared and very excited no doubt ?!  Let us know how you get on with your appointment wont you ?

Joan, how's it going with you hun ?  Meerkat, you too hun ??  Sending you both lots of    

Lots of love to you all including of course Ellie, Dianne, Nikki, Anita, Megan, Druzy and Yonny and anyone else I may have missed out...


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello Everyone,

Justa quickie to wish Hollysox lots of    and to say i am so glad everything is working out ok.  Not too sure about those jabs though they sound really painful but it will be worth it in the end

Love to everyone else,

Anita.xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi everyone

Hollysox - brilliant news about your two embies - and three lovely frosties as well.  You have done really well.  Super glue eh - I like your consultant's style.     Now, remember, for the next two weeks: lots of putting your feet up, letting the house go to rack and ruin, and generally pampering yourself and the embies.  Here's my first instalment of        thoughts for you all.  And a few for your poor  as well ...    

Nuala - can't believe you are so near delivery time already.  Hope your appointment this week goes well.

Love to everyone else, including Meerkat, Lorri, Anita and Joan.

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone   Hope you are all ok ?

Well, I am now 1 week into my 2ww and so far have stayed reasonably calm...not sure for how much longer this'll last for though !  I have done nothing except laze around and make some Christmas cards !  I may go out today with a friend for some retail therapy but I promise not to carry anything !  

I hope you are all doing ok though ?

Take care and hopefully by next Saturday I may have some good news for you all.......


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldies

Hollysox great to hear from you and that you have been taking it easy this past week.  Now for the dreaded second week of your wait ... please stay positive and calm.  Sending you oodles of the stickiest sticky vibes            Best of luck for your test day xxx

Nuala - any news on your delivery date?  Is the little one going to arrive in time for your birthday?

Best wishes to Ellie, Anita, Lorri, Joan, Nikki and Cesca



Meerkat xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi Hollysox

I don't know where to find the sticky vibes smiley but here are lots of           for you and your embies which will do the same job!!!!  Continue taking it easy - a bit of retail therapy sounds like an excellent idea, by the way!

Meerkat - hope you are doing OK.  Have you started on the festive tipples yet?  My DH was buying in supplies as we are having various rellies round for Christmas dinner - and when I looked at the cupboard once it was stocked up, I had to laugh as he is TT and I'm obviously not drinking either.  We must have one of the best selections in a TT household anywhere ....

Nuala - how are you and Bumpty doing?  Can't be long to go now.  Good luck.   

My bump is getting bigger and more active by the day - and seems to be showing particular enthusiasm for Shania Twain and the Dixie Chicks.  Do you think it's too late now to start on the Mozart ....?

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## nuala

Hi Girls,

Hollysox - thinking of you and sending    - well done on the frosties too  

Well, Sunday a week ago a pain I had in my back got worse and so I called the hospital.  They asked me to come in to be checked and kept me in for 5 days!!  Turns out little one (or Shorty as my DH calls it) is leaning on a tube to my right kidney and causing it to swell hence the horrid pain.  They kept me in to monitor it and to see if it was getting any worse - apparently if it had happened earlier they would have put a drain into the kidney - yeuch!! They let me go home last Friday.

I am managing the pain and they have decided to keep little one in there unless my kidney gets worse or little one decided to come earlier, until Nov 29  when my C-section is booked for!!!  So I had a lovely birthday yesterday with the fire buring all day and friends popping in for tea, cakes, lunch, etc all bearing lovely gifts so feel really spoilt now.  I am now officially a 46 year old first time Mum to be!!!

I will keep you updated and let you know all very soon.

LOL
Nuala

PS Thanks to this board we are now also part of the Discovery Channels programme 'Extraordinary Pregnancies' which will be aired around Easter.  They are doing one of the programmes onour journey to having little one.


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Nuala

Glad to hear you are better now and a Belated Happy Birthday!    Glad you had a nice day.  The Discovery channel programme sounds exciting too. Not long now till the 29th!  Keep us posted

Hollysox - here are some more     for you and your little embies.  Hope they are well and truly snuggled in now.

Best wishes to all other oldies too.

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Nuala - Best wishes for your birthday on Monday   

Glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better now and hope the little one behaves until the 29th!  It's just so exciting to think you will be meeting your baby in a matter of days

Sending Hollysox some more       for Saturday

Ellie - hope you've been playing some Mozart to your bump!  No festive bubbles for me just yet but looking forward to it  



Meerkat xxx


----------



## Lorri

Nuala - Happy Birthday !! Glad everything is going well.

Hollysox - Thinking of you and sending you     for remainder of 2ww

xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Best of luck for testing tomorrow Hollysox          really hoping to hear some good news.  Don't forget to let us know

 to the other Goldies - best wishes for the weekend



Meerkat xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - good luck for testing tomorrow.        

Hi to everyone else too, and hope you all have a good weekend.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Jo

Hollysox

Good luck with the test day  

love Jo
x x x 

Hi to everyone


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you all for the good luck wishes but my news is not good...BFN this morning... 

Last Monday I started to get some brown discharge and was told to increase the pessaries and rest...I have now rang the clinc to give them my result and have been told to continue with my meds and retest on Monday providing the brown doesn't change to red...so, I am in limbo right now...I dont want to get my hopes up for a + on Monday as I know in my heart of hearts that the result will be the same as todays...This IF lark is c**p   

Anyway, I will let you know what happens on Monday...I'm praying for a miracle that one of my embies has decided to stay  

Bye for now xxx


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox
I am so so sorry, after everything you have been through to get here  , sending you a huge cyberhug and praying for different news on Monday  .

xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox   really hoping and praying you have better news on Monday     
Meerkat xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

    - but still hoping that you get good news tomorrow.     

Love

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hi.....

I dont have any good news to report I'm afraid...another negative test this morning staring back at me no matter how hard I tried to see another line there !  That one line looks so lonely when you see it doesn't it ?  

My clinic have told me to stop my meds so I expect AF will raise her ugly head very soon   I have an appointment this Wednesday to discuss what to do next...I have my 3 frosties which I am so grateful for and hopefully I will be able to use them on my final attempt to be a mum...We'll see what happens Wednesday anyway...

I hope you are all keeping well ?  Take care everyone...lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Oh Hollysox, I am so sorry - I had been keeping my fingers crossed for you today.      These BFNs are so hard and unfair.  

However, as you say, you still have three lovely frosties so all is not lost. When you feel ready, have a look at the FET board as there are lots of encouraging stories there.

It's good that you have your next appointment so soon as that will let you get a plan sorted out for the next step.  

In the meantime, take care of yourself - you have been through alot.

Sending you a big hug over the wires   and really hoping that it will be fourth time lucky for you.

Love

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox so sorry to hear your news today.
I had so hoped this was your time.

Good luck for your meeting on Weds and hope that you will be soon meeting your    
Thinking of you and sending you hugs   
Love Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hollysox,
I am so,so sorry. 
I really did think this time it would work for you. Try to keep your spirits up and remember at least you gave it your best shot and you still have those embies waiting for you.

Hello to everyone ,have not been on ff for a few weeks now. My computer had to be re-booted and it knocked off my internet bt have been a pain in the bum but i threatened to cancel and they are now going to send me a new modem. At the moment i am on a friends lap top.

We are moving house in just over a week and we are hoping new house,new year and a fresh start.Maybe next year in poland with donors.

Ellie.st,glad to hear little one is jumping about ,forget the Mozart,stick with Shania Twain.

Nuala,good luck for the Wednesday.It is my nephews birthday also.

Hello to Merkeet,Jo and everyone,

Anita.xx 

Nuala,


----------



## Joan

Dear Hollysox,
poor you. like all the girls, I am so sorry for you and sending you huge hugs and positive thoughts for the next time, and all those frosties!
Big hugs and lots of love Joan xxx


----------



## nuala

Hollysox - sending you a big Hug

Just wanted to let you know that I am having a C-section tomorrow at 39 weeks so will let you know how it all went in due course.

Thanks for being here when I needed you all.

Nuala


----------



## Ellie.st

Hollysox - here's another  big virtual   for you.  Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.

Nuala - wishing you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.  Keep us posted when you get a chance.

Hi to all other goldies - hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Nuala - best of luck    
Can't wait to hear your news and hope all goes well
Meerkat xx


----------



## dianne

*Nuala *

Just wanted to wish you all the best for today   

Love Dianne x x x


----------



## Joan

Nuala!!

How are you??

Can't wait to hear.

Love to everyone from Joan.
(hiding because I don't want a hysteroscopy and d&c - anyone had a hyster... what's it like?)


----------



## Hollysox

Nuala...OMG you will be a mummy by now   How wonderful...   

Thank you all so much for your kind words  

My appointment went ok yesterday...once I'd calmed down !  It didn't help cos my AF had just shown up before I left the house for the hospital   
So, my consultant said how shocked he was to find out my tx hadn't worked as he'd been so sure it would.  He said the embies were fantastic and everything else was perfect....he's even asked the embryologist after ET if he'd been wrong in only giving me a 5% chance of success.  She'd said yes he had been wrong...in her opinion it should have been more like 30% !  My frozen ones are the same quality too by all accounts...basically it is all just down to my bad luck as to why my precious little stars didn't stay with me....The options I have been given are
1) FET using my 3 frosties
2) A fresh cycle where I will hopefully get more frosties to store with my other three
3) Go down the donor egg route.....
I think option 3 is out cos of the costs but I am unsure about the other 2...what would your advice be anyone   
I am not going to jump into any decisions just yet though cos all of this is just too raw right now   but any thoughts would be good....
Another thing, can I ask those ladies out there who are pg, did you do anything special with diet or anything during your 2ww to aid implantation ?  I think my embies got as far as trying to implant this time as I had brown discharge about day 9 after ET.......

Anyway, enough from me !  I hope you are all ok ?  My love to everyone  

PS Joan...do you mean an HSG  where they check to see if your tubes are blocked ?  If so, I understand why you are in hiding !!!


----------



## Joan

Dear HOllysox,

Paw you. I don't know which to advise. but on the diet and stuff, have you tried the chinese herbs? given up alcohol, caffeine. and then theres all the stuff that Foresight talk about, particularly for miscarriage or non-implantation.
and then there's aqua-punchure (as my mum calls it) which seems to be the thing. maybe you've done all that - i should have checked back on your posts - sorry if you have)

My thing is not the tubes thing. i had that already - and it was horrid. this is a keyhole surgery in through the tummy button. and i am scared. i don't want it.

Big hugs to you HOllysox, and lots of love xxxx Joan


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Hollysox

It sounds like your appointment went well and that you have a few good options to consider, so that's great news.  And well done you for having such good embies!  

Re advice, I don't really know but what I can say is that after our second cycle, we had two good frosties and could have gone for a FET but I felt that it was better to have another fresh cycle first as that gave us a better chance of getting to ET stage - my reasoning was that if the fresh cycle didn't produce embies we would have the frosties to fall back on, or, alternatively, that we would get embies from the fresh cycle with maybe an extra one to freeze in reserve so that the chances of having enough frosties thawing for a future FET would be higher.  (The latter was what actually happened - we got two embies to transfer plus another frostie to add to the existing two). We had good embies on all our cycles and on our last cycle, the embryologist basically said that success would be down to the quality of the embies plus whether the womb lining was at the right stage at the right time for them. In other words, luck plays a big part but if you have good embies the odds swing at least a bit in your favour.

Re the 2ww, I don't honestly know if anything I did made any difference but I did have three days' bedrest for the first time on the last cycle, plus I had acupuncture (including the German protocol on ET day) for the first time.  I also spent the three months up to the last cycle taking loads of supplements and paying special attention to my diet (basically following Zita West's advice) plus I took a bee pollen supplement.  During the 2ww, I kept on with the supplements and diet (except I stopped the Co-enzyme Q10 and bee pollen) and also ate alot of pumpkin/sunflower seeds and walnuts for EFAs as well as a few brazil nuts every day for extra selenium.  However, by Day 6/7, I was so convinced that it hadn't worked that I did let things slide a bit (eg stopped drinking as much water and milk as I had been, and didn't rest to the same extent) although I did keep on with the supplements and diet.

Anyway, give yourself some time to mull over the options, and take care.

Joan - I haven't had a hysteroscopy or D&C so can't advise.  I am sure, however, that as with all these things, the anticipation is worse than the actual doing - and the sooner you get it done, the sooner it will be behind you.  Go for it, girl - you can do it.  One of my friends had to have a laparoscopy, which I think is similar, with a tube in through your tummy to have a look around - she was dreading it too, but she got through it fine   

Hi to everyone else, and, Nuala, hope everything is going really well for you.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## nuala

At last I have a few moments to let you know.....

Our baby girl was born by planned C-section on Wednesday 29th November at 11:29am at The Rosie in Cambridge (what a team they have there just amazing).  She weighed 8lbs 3oz which for 39 weeks is a great weight.  She is sooo perfect and beautiful (but then every Mum says this!).

We have called her Amber (still deciding on second name).  She loves her sleep but feeding has been a journey though getting better.  If anyone wants to see a pic or know more IM me your email as I do not want to give lots of details when I know exactly what it is like to be TTC.

Thank you again for being here throughout my journey - the utter relief since her arrival is beyond words.

Big hug
Nuala


----------



## libra

Dearest Nuala,
CONGRATULATIONS!! 

I am so thrilled for you.So glad everything went OK for you all.Although I do not post very often I have been watching your story unfold(probably taken more of a personal interest as we are of similar age).

here's to the start of another very different journey. 

Well done.  

lots of love,Libra.xxx


----------



## janeup

Big Congrats Nuala - I too don't post on this thread very often but just wanted to say WELL done to you and your DH on the birth of beautiful Amber. 
   

On another note it was you who put me onto the idea of taking herbs from a fully qualified chinese doc and even though they are the most disgusting things I have ever taken (though am slightly getting used to them now) they have down wonders to my monthly cycle and this month after one month of taking them, have no PMT and NO horrible period pains!  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Hollysox

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Nuala........OMG.......so so many congratulations on the birth of your precious baby girl Amber...what a pretty name...      What fabulous news........Well done you !

Can I just thank those of you who gave me some thoughts on what I should do next...I am still mulling them over at the moment as I feel that I am too depressed to make any rational decisions right now....maybe in a couple more weeks I will be able to see things more clearly...who knows ?

I hope you are all keeping well ? I may not be around for a while as I think I need a break from FF so can I just wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a very Happy 2007 where ALL your dreams come true.....

Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## dianne

*Nuala and DH * 
Fabulous news that Amber arrived safely   

     

   

    

Love Dianne x x x


----------



## Joan

Nuala! Congratulations and well done, you lucky lucky thing. HOllysox used just the right word ... precious. What a precious baby.

Hollysox, so sorry youre going away from us, but i quite understand. hope you have a good time over christmas and the new year.

Is there anyone out there who has had this hysteroscopy?

I have now had my back xray and the stupid results - i have osteoarthritis in the spine. Thanks alot, at 43. My mum has had 2 new hips and a knee, from the same thing, but she's 80. At least I know what the pain is from and now have to start taking EVen more care of myself. I have to have another xray to check my hips and stuff, but all i want is to get on with the baby making. Maybe i will try chinese herbs while i'm waiting for the next xray thing.

how is everyone else? where are you all?  lots of love, from joan xxx

Hallo to baby Amber xxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Nuala - congratulations      on Amber's safe arrival.  What a lovely name.  Wishing you all much health and happiness.

Hollysox - you are right to take some time out.  You have been through alot and need time to build yourself up again.  Your frosties will be waiting for you when you are ready but, in the meantime, I hope you are feeling better soon, and that you will feel refreshed after the holidays, and ready to tackle whatever you decide to do next.  We are here whenever you want to come back online!

Joan - what a pain (literally) about the osteoarthritis but at least you know what you are dealing with now.  I bet there are some yukky Chinese herbs out there just waiting for you.      

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Ellie

xxx


----------



## suziegirl64

Hello Everyone!

Robert and I are so proud and delighted to announce the birth of our son, Franklin (Frankie), on Friday 1st December at 7.56pm, weighing in at 6lb 14.5oz. 

He was born by emergency c section after several hours of induced labour. I came home on Monday and I'm recovering really well and feel fantastic but tired. I had so many health problems during the pregnancy that recovery after a c section is easy peasy!

When they lifted my boy up for me to see and then later placed him on my breast, I thought my heart would literally burst out of my body with sheer happiness. We've waited a long time for our tiny bundle of joy but all the years of anguish have been wiped away in a single, truly amazing moment. 

Some of you may remember that I was filmed for the BBC's A Child Against All Odds but pulled out due to various differences. Well, watching the programme this week while holding Frankie moved me beyond words. I feel so blessed - ironically, one of the lucky ones at last.

Nuala - Congratulations to you and your DH on the safe arrival of Amber. I wish you all the happiness in the world.

I'm pretty busy at the moment (!!!) I will try to read and reply to messages but please forgive me if I don't!

Love to all
Suzie xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Wow two new babies for Goldies   that stork has been busy - welcome to Amber and Frankie - many congratulations to both sets of proud parents I am so happy for you.

Hollysox - best wishes to you and enjoy your time out.  Have a super Christmas and New Year and look forward to catching up with you again soon.  

Joan - sorry to hear about the oestoarthritis - take care of yourself  

Hi Ellie - hope you and bump are well  

Oh well, let's hope 2007 is a good year for all of us  



Meerkat x


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Suzie - Congratulations.      Wee Frankie looks like a sweetheart.  Best wishes to all of you.

Meerkat - hang on in there.  Your turn at the top of the list will come.     PS: Me and the bump are doing fine - bump is getting bigger by the day, it seems (as are my swollen ankles!).  Next milestone is our 32-week growth scan next week. 31 weeks today and still can't believe it!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Wow a busy stork indeed !

Nuala - Many many congratualtions on the birth of Amber

Suzie - Great news on the arrival of your little bundle of joy.

Ellie - Not long for you now, can't believe you are 31 weeks already

Hollysox- I so completely understand. I don't come on FF very often these days, and it has made me less obsessive and allowed me some space from IF (apart from being surrounded by young pg women at work. It seems that virtually every woman in my department that is either married or younger than me is pg !).  Take good care of yourself, we will miss you. Come back when you are ready.

Joan - I have had a hysteroscopy, nothing to it. The after effects are similar to EC, ie cramping and some bleeding. its a good opportunity to get some insight to whats going on inside.  Best of luck.

Meerkat - Sounds like they are a victim of their own success. Your turn will come soon, it will be worth the wait.

Best of luck and love to everyone else

xx


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's ..well i am finally back on line and broadband at that!! Have been offline for months and along with feeling so rough haven't logged on in ages . i am now 28 weeks pregnant and am feeling soooo much better. I am still taking the anti sickness drugs as I throw up everytime i try to come off!!
Nuala Big congratulations I can't believe she is here already!! well done .  

Suzie big congratulations to you to .    

Joan I have had a hysteroscopy too and as Lorri has said nothing to it.They knock you out and you are supping tea before you know it!

Meerkat .. Keep smiling things will happen . Thinking of you xx

Love to everyone and hopefully i will speak to you all again soon  Cescaxxxx


----------



## nuala

Thank you girls for all of your lovely messages for us and our precious bundle.

Suzy - many congrats to you too.  i have been in tears watching that TV series.  We agreed to be part of the Discovery Channel Extraordinary Pregnancies series which will air around Easter.  They have been really great about filming only what we want (did not film the birth as we didn't want that).

Enjoy your new little precious bundle.

Two bundles of joy for the Over 40's how inspiring.

LOL
Nuala


----------



## suziegirl64

Thanks for your good wishes everyone!  

Cesca - it's been so long since I was regularly FF-ing, I didn't even know you were pregnant! A very belated Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!

Much love Suzie x


----------



## libra

Dearest Suzie,
a belated congratulations on the safe arrival of Frankie  ^clapping
Two little ones on the oldies thread-so pleased for you.

Cesca-so glad you're feeling better now-time to start enjoying your pregnancy now!
love Libra.xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies!  Just stopping by to wish you all a very happy Christmas and New Year.  

Can't wait to hear about all the new bubs joining us in 2007 
And to those of us still trying, let's hope that our dreams our answered next year.
We want a bumper crop of BFPs on the Goldies thread    



Best wishes Meerkat xx


----------



## MrsBunny

That's great news Meerkat - it will make Christmas that extra bit special for you with something positive to look forward to.  

It's lovely to hear of the precious babies being born to us Goldies - I haven't posted on this thread (maybe once?), but I'm expecting to have DE tx early next year so will post more often here to join in with everyone.

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas and that 2007 brings us all the things we're hoping for and is kind to us all.

luv Mrs Bunny xx


----------



## ladydee

This is my first time posting on the Goldies board but I have been reading the posts. I to will be starting my treatment in the Jan with hopefully EC/ET in Feb. (Merrkat we could be cycle buddies)

I read the various posts and know there are no quarantees with IVf/ICSI but at least I will be giving it a go. All of the posts I have read have been so inspirational to me and given me hope and my heart goes out to everyone for the journey you all have experienced. 

From what I have read it appears there are so many factors to take into account, (no magic wand) but at least we all have a chance. 

This will be our first ICSI. (I know we have left it a  bit late to start we assumed stork would find us). I will be starting in Mid Jan so only another 2/3 weeks before the next big step. 

I am feeling slightly apprehensive because I suppose this is the final chapter - no more saying when we have ICSI and day dreaming about my future children I will try not to stress myself out and great each challenge when they arrive. 

I have started to take multi vitamins (pregnacare  on offer in Sainsburys), although I do eat fairly healthy (95% vegetarian) but I do not drink milk which is not good. Also I have booked myself to see an acupuncturist who deals in treating patients under going IVF but I am not sure how I am going to handle the needles, I am a coward. 

Anyway enough waffle, it is almost Xmas. Well to everyone I hope you have a great Xmas and best wishes for 2007 and I hope all our dreams in 2007 come true. 

God Bless


----------



## Lorri

Just popping on to wish all my fellow Goldies a lovely Chritmas and a very merry New Year. 
I know I probably said this last year, but hopefully 2007 will  be our year (well those of us who didn't succeed in 2006 ! )


Meerkat - yippee, at last!! Good luck


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello to everyone

Just wanting to say congratulations to Nuala and Suzie and your little arrivals  and hello to everyone.
  
Have not posted for a while but keep looking in,have finally moved and just about settled in and dh is starting new job so hoping things are turning around.

We have thought long and hard and although we would love to use my eggs again do not have the funds or the ds for another go so have contacted Poland and have made an appt. There is virtually no waiting lists and all the girls there seem really happy plus the donors are woman who are having treatment and donate their eggs

Wishing everyone a great new year and hoping everyones dream comes true

anita.xx
,


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies

Wishing you all tons of love, luck, happiness and bouncing babes in 2007

Best wishes and lots of love










Meerkat xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello Goldies

I have some news: our darling little girl arrived last Saturday - 7 weeks early (I had to have an emergency c-section due to developing pre-eclampsia) and only 3lbs at birth but doing really well in the Special Care Baby Unit.  We'll hopefully have her home with us by the end of January.  (Grow, little sweetheart, grow...).    

Wishing you all the same amazing luck and happiness in 2007 that we have had this Christmas. 

Ellie


----------



## suziegirl64

Hi Ellie

Congratulations sweetheart on the birth of your precious little baby girl!

So pleased she's doing really well on SCBU. Still, it must be very hard on you at the moment. My thoughts are with you, your DH and your little one as she goes from strength to strength and grows big & healthy!

Wishing you lots of love, joy and peace for 2007

Suzie xx


----------



## ladydee

Ellie, 

Congratulations on the birth of your special little girl. Although I have never replied to one of your post, I have read some of your posts and your journey has been a great inspiration to me as I start mine in 2007. 

I know it is hard for you and hubby with her being in SCBU at the moment. However, she will be fine and will be home with you guys soon, so please do not worry.  Also take care of yourself and do try to rest. 

Best wishes for 2007

Ladydee


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Ellie 

     * C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S *     

Wow! Great to hear that your precious little girl safely arrived just before Christmas - she knows how to make an entrance already!        

Congratulations to you both and hope that she is soon big and strong enough for you to bring home.

Take care and looking forward to an update (and photo) soon

Happy New Year

Meerkat xxx


----------



## Joan

Dearest Ellie, hubby and darling little baby girl, congratulations!! fantastic. well done all of you. here's wishing you lots of love and strength for the coming months, weeks, hours and minutes. WEll done. keep us posted.

Hallo and festive greetings to everyone else. thanks for messages and thoughts. sorrry not been around. been a bit low and then of course there was all that christmas fandango. off to stay with mum for new year. so let's here it for all of us, make THIS new year our year, wishing everyone a BABYFUL 2007!!! lots of love from Joan xxxx


----------



## Lorri

Ellie - Many congratulations on the safe arrival of your daughter, she is in the best place and will grow from strength to strength.

Happy New Year to all my fellow goldies !

xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello Ellie,Hubby and  

Many Congratulations and a Happy New Year to all of you.

The SCBU is definately the best place to be and the nurses in there are great.  My sister as had two boys,both born at seven months and they are fine,and beautiful,

anita.xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Thank you all for your good wishes.  I'm delighted to report that Sophie is still doing really well - she now weighs a whopping 1.5kg (10% increase on her birth weight) and is a real wee darling already (though I would say that, wouldn't I?!).  The SCBU staff are great (and I've been really well looked after by the maternity unit staff too).  I am spending most of my time at the moment either at SCBU or else sleeping.  It's been a really hard two weeks plus but it is all more than worth it every time I hold her in my arms. 

Best wishes to everyone for 2007 and lots of     to everyone with tx coming up.

Love

Ellie


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Ellie

Glad to hear that your wee darling is progressing so well - Sophie is a beatiful name BTW

Please have an extra little cuddle for me  

Take care of yourself - can't wait to see a little photo of her when you get a chance

Meerkat xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Thanks, Meerkat.  Once my brain is a bit less befuddled, I will have a go at uploading a photo.

Greetings to all goldies!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## Hollysox

Hopefully second time lucky   I have spent ages typing a long message and the bloody computer froze   

ANYWAY...........HAPPY NEW YEAR GOLDIES.....! I hope everything you wish for comes true in 2007...   

Ellie, congratulations on the birth of Sophie...   what a lovely name for a precious little girl.  How is she doing hun ?  I hope she is thriving and putting weight on each day   I hope you are doing ok too ?

Congrats also to Nuala on the birth of Amber   and Suzie on the birth of Frankie   Well done to you both too...

Cesca...your turn next hun...  Hope you are doing ok and your ever growing bump too ?

Lorri, how are you doing hun ?  
Anita, good luck in Poland hun..when's your appointment ? 
Dianne, how are you doing hunny ? 
Joan, have you had your hysteroscopy yet ?  I hope everything went ok if you have had it by now  
Meerkat...YIPPEE tx in Feb then ?  we may even be cycle buddies  
Hi's to Libra, Mrs Bunny and ladydee..hope you girls are doing ok too ?  

Well, I have had my break from FF but couldn't stay away any longer cos I missed you all.  I'd have been back sooner but these stupid new hours I have to work mean that I am too tired to come on the computer work days.  I now work 5 days on and then get 5 days off....  Anyway I hope you all had a good Christmas and New Year and hopefully there will be lots more BFP's around on this thread this coming year...  fingers crossed for everyone still TTC.

I am just waiting for AF to show up, (end of the month) and then I can start tx again.  I am doing short protocol again on the same dose puregon as before.  Hopefully if all goes to plan then I should be down for ec in the 3rd week of Feb...fingers crossed anyway....I have been preparing myself by eating the right things and doing my fertility spells   Up to now I have hunted out some acorns in the woods to put in an egg and bury it in the garden....and have painted an egg green and put it under my bed...I still have more to do but need to wait for the right time....It is just aswell I live on my own cos I think any fella would think I had truely lost the plot by now...maybe they wouldn't be far off the mark    ANYTHING is worth a try though...I need all the help I can get so whaer's the harm eh ?

Anyway, I have rambled on for long enough...Take care everyone... Love to ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi goldies Happy new year ...a bit belated but i find it hard to sit at the computer as 
baby constantly kicks!!!
Ellie great news on the safe arrival of Sophie  well done.      
speak soon cescaxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi, 

Just wanted to say hello and to wish Nuala and Suzie a belated congratulations on your new arrivals.   

Ellie - really pleased to see that Sophie is continuing to gain weight and hope you are looking after yourself.  Hopefully it won't be too long before she's home with you   but for now she's in the best place. Will look forward to seeing photos of her. 

I'm hoping to start my 2nd round of IVF in March - in the meantime need to try a lose weight!

Has anyone tried any of the hypnotherapy CDs? If so did they help? Wondered if there is anything in the idea of removing any mental blocks about getting pregnant. Not that I'm desparate (ok I am  ) but wondered if it was worth trying something new for round 2.

Love and luck to all for 2007, CG x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...hope you are all ok today ?  

CG...Hi   Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your second round of IVF in March.  I have tried some relaxation cd's and one for postitive thinking but not sure if they are much good (for me at least)...have you tried acupuncture at all ?  If not, I'd give that a go with someone who is used to treating ppl with fertility problems.  It can really help to calm you down and get your body sorted out ready for tx.  I hope that whatever alternative tx you go for it brings positive results hun...   

Cesca...good to see you hun !  When's your bundle due ?  I'm so sorry...I should know so please forgive me !  Take good care of yourself


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's...
Hi cg    I didn't have hypnotherapy so I can't really comment on that but i had Chinese acupuncture and it did the trick for me , sorted out pmt ,got me regular and generally boosted my energy levels which is very important in IVF ,as it can be so draining. Good luck.xx

Hollysox hi haven't been about for so long thought you all might forget me!!! I am due in 8 weeks time ! Baby is a real wriggler and I can't wait to get it all over with! Having wanted to be pregnant for so long I feel bad at saying I want to get it over with!!
Love to all cescaxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Cesca...how could we forget you ?  Wow, not long to go now hun...time will fly by and soon you will be holding that little wriggley baby in your arms   I can only imagine the discomfort you must be feeling right now but it will all be worth it soon...you take good care of yourself, ok ?

Hi to everyone else out there  

Nikki...thinking of you hun...


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Well,should have had appt in Poland on Monday and had to cancel,dh as new job and cannot get time off work and what do you think?clinic have phoned and they have got a donor!!only it is a deal and we have to have all 10 amps!!that works out at 5 attempts,of course we cannot afford 5 goes at ivf or the stress so we will have to do ivf and iui and it is costing £1825.00 just for the donor .

Have just got our heads around De and now this, its like having a carrott dangling.Not too sure what to do,do not have a clue what fsh levels are and since last ivf my regular cycle of 28 days are now 30/31 days and am sure i am getting past it   
I know there are some successess but i keep thinking that at least with DE it is not a question of if but when and there is so much heartache with your own eggs when should you stop?
Sorry to be so pessimistic,really do not know what to do for the best,

anita.x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Anita...wow such fantastic news re them finding you a donor hun...I agree though with the carrot dangling comment.  What a situation to be in but a pretty good one I'd say.  So long as you are able to afford the 10amps then go for it cos hopefully you wont need to go with the 5 attempts you estimate having to have...try and stay positive and hopefully 1 attempt will do it..    To me it seems like fate has stepped in to put any attempts with DE on hold for now (hopefully you wont need DE) I wouldn't worry too much re your FSH either as it isn't that long since you had tx and it cant go up that much...that's what my consultant reckons anyway ! And I very much doubt that you are past it hun   Take a deep breath and think everything through when you are calmer....It IS fantastic news though and good luck for whatever you decide to do....  

Hi to everyone else out there


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Hollysox,

Thanks for the message.Just wanted to know on your last attempt did you have the short protocol? i seem to remember you did and it was your best go. I have a telephone consultation next week and really do not want to have long protocol.  I did ask the first time for short but was told no.even though most people say it is better for us "oldies".

Am tempted to say yes to another go if it is short and see how it goes,

Hello to everyone else out there and those precious babies,

anitaxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Anita !

Yes, I did have short protocol last time and it was definitely the best result I have ever had so far...I even got 3 frosties out of it which I have NEVER had before   I hope that when you have your consultation next week they offer you short pro.  Good luck hun and I hope everything works out for you...  

Hi to everyone else out there today !  Only popped on for a little while as I have to go back out to work soon   Dont want to go..... 

Catch ya all later !


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Cesca and Hollysox, Thank you for your posts. I'm having acupuncture already and have found it really helpful, just thought adding something else to keep me positive on the next cycle might help. Must admit I was surprised how calm the accupuncture kept me during my first cycle. I even felt really optimistic about the tx which was amazing! Although this did mean I felt worse when it ended in a BFN. Not sure how optimistic I will be going into a second attempt as still feeling a bit fragile since last attempt. Sorry for rambling...

Good luck to everyone trying this month. Lots of babydust to all    

Off to bed to get some much needed sleep. CG x


----------



## sibbs

Hello, I dabble in and out of FF and thought I'd drop in on my fellow goldies.

Cotswold girl,  I had had hypnotherapy, and although I didn't get the hypno bit much (i thought it would be 3-2-1 you're back in the room - and I would have identified the problem and the way to solve it),  but I did like the therapy bit,  I also only saw the hynotherapist twice, so it wasn't fainacially draining, he put a different perspective on negative thoughts and gave me some tools to deal with stress and negativity, I definately feel more stable since I saw him. He also gave me a CD which I do find very relaxing to listen to, so basically I would recommend giving it a go.

Just about (hopefully - dependant on FSH) to start my 4 IVF Cycle, I'm 41 (gawd how I hate putting that in writing!!)  love to all xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi's to Anita ,CG and sibbs and to everyone else out there...goodness, isn't it quiet on this thread right now ?  What is everyone up to    ?

Anita hun...what did you decide to do in the end  Have you started tx then ?  Sorry for being nosey, hope you dont mind me asking ? 

Sibbs...I am also about to start my 4th IVF cycle...very scarey isn't it ?   The age thing doesn't matter on this thread hun so dont worry about only being 41...I'm 44 so you are only a young 'un     Wishing you lots of luck for your tx when it starts hun...

CG...have you thought anymore about the hypnotherapy ?  I forgot to mention that I have tried one session of hypnotherapy/spiritual healing...the reason I didn't have anymore was purely down to the cost...I did find acupuncture very helpful though and a bit cheaper (!) and as you say, it certainly helped calm the nerves during tx.  The only thing I plan to do differently this time is to have acupuncture during the second week of the 2ww, providing I am lucky enough to get to that stage !     

Cesca...how are you doing hun ?  Not long to go now....   

Take care and love to all xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Yes it is abit quiet here at the moment.  I have been posting on the ivf site for abit of advice 

Hollysox,no you are not being nosey and it is nice of you to ask.  I have decided to go for the short protocol and am waiting for the prescription and protocol which they are posting to me this week.  Have ordered sperm,it will be here on Weds and am going to ask for a scan,wheather they like it or not .Just to reassure me and to make sure no cysts,have had alot of tummy trouble last week.Dr thinks it is a water infection but this will be the 3rd in 10 weeks and want to rule other thing out.  Will be going ahead around 3rd of Feb.  When are you trying again??

Hello to Sibbs,good luck on your ivf,i am 41 also and hate saying it as well 

Cotswold Girl,i am trying to find an accupuncturist.  Have contacted 2 already but they cannot fit me in ,so am trying someone in next village to see if he can??

Hello to Cesca,hope your little one is o.k? and to Ellie and to everyone else i have missed,

anita.xx


----------



## nuala

Hi to everyone,

Just wanted to thank you all for your lovely messages following the birth of Amber.  The first 6 weeks have been hard work with major sleep deprivation, a womb infection followed by breast mastitis...... getting easier this week.  Amber is thriving and is now 10lb 13oz at almost 8 weeks.

Ellie - BIG CONGRATS on the birth of Sophie and glad to hear she is doing well and gaining weight. One of my friends baby last year was just 4lbs and now he is big and strong at 10 months old.

Sending you all lots of good wishes for 2007.  Will pop back in when I have a moment to myself again.

Love,

Nuala & Amber


----------



## Hollysox

Hello everyone...

Nuala and Amber...hello to you two   Glad things are settling down a bit and you are both getting into a routine...Oh Nuala...poor you getting mastitis...god you must have been in agony ?  Amber sounds like she is coming along great you must be so proud...

Anita...so glad that you have been able to make your decision on what to do...everything seems to be in place and you sound like you are ready to go...sending you lots of good luck wishes for this attempt hun.  I so hope it is the one for you      I will hopefully be starting tx early next week depending on af...I am day 28 on Friday but my cycle can be anything from 28 - 32.  I am praying big time that af doesn't show up until Sunday at the earliest cos otherwise tx will be cancelled cos my clinic dont do scans on a weekend     It will then put me back until next month   I wont be a happy bunny about that I can tell you !  Oh...Anita, any luck in finding an acupuncturist yet hun ?  I hope you get one sorted out VERY soon     
HI's to CG, Sibbs, Cesca, Ellie   Hope you are all ok ?

Take care all
xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Sorry to have not been posting much but I am spending most of my time either in SCBU or zombied out at home. However, our wee girl is doing really well - now almost 5lbs - and she should be able to come home in 2-3 weeks. The past five-six weeks have been pretty hard but she is worth every minute of them (and much more!).

Nuala - glad to hear that Amber is doing so well. Hope you are feeling better now and that the infection and mastitis have cleared off for good.

Anita - glad you have everything lined up for your next tx. Hope your tummy settles down and that the scan is clear. Sending you lots of    vibes.

Hollysox - hope you are doing OK. Here's a wee dance to keep AF away until the right day.       [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]

Sibbs - welcome, and don't worry about your age. I am just two months off 43 now (eeek!) but who's counting?   . Wishing you good luck with your tx.

Cotswold Girl - hope you are getting plenty of rest and building your strength up. Tell those negative thoughts to clear off. Keeping my fingers crossed for your next tx.

Cesca - not long to go now. Hope you are taking things easy. Say hello to the wee wriggler for me!.

Well, had better go now. Hi to everyone I've not mentioned above. Hope you are all doing OK.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Hollysox,no still have not found acu and have tried 3 but a friend as just recommended one who also does home visits,so hopefully...I too am due af next week towards end and should be starting my jabs at weekend.We will be pretty much cycle buddies 

Ellie,so pleased to hear from you.Have been wondering how you are all getting on

Cesca,hope you are feeling better and time is going quockly for you.

Nuala,glad you are feeling better.  Are you breastfeeding?

Sibbs,when do you start your next cycle?.I think you said it is soon?

GC,do you start soon too?. It is really surprizing how many of us are about to start treatment 

Sorry if i have missed anyone,

anita.xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hello Goldies 

Best wishes to the yummy mummies    Glad to hear that Sophie is doing so well and should be home soon.  Amber sounds like a really healthy weight, hope you are feeling better Nuala 

Hollysox - hope that wicked witch behaves herself and arrives right on time  

Anita - great to hear that everything is coming together and things are happening for you 

Cesca - hope you are feeling OK - you'll be meeting little wriggler very soon  

Best wishes to Sibbs and Cotswold Girl and good luck with your tx.  Here's to lots of optimistic thoughts and positive vibes      Perhaps we should make this thread a negative free zone!

 Nikki x


Love and best wishes

        

Meerkat xx


----------



## Joan

Hi guys!

i've been visiting but not felt ready to write - you know how it is!

Am still so excited about little sophie and amber - SO excited! makes everything seem much more worthwhile.

Hi to everyone else and the newbees.

my news is not much. am waiting for an MRI now for the arthritic spine. and now have to have a Cardio check up before i can go ahead with my hissssteroscopee - because they are worried about the anaesthetic and me ol' heart, cos i have a murmur.

s'ok, because we are waiting for the doc to come back from a month away anyway and are due to go ahead in mid-feb.

Had a friend who has been trying EVERything for 3 years - last thing was a laparoscopy, and she suddenly got a BFP naturally!! sadly she lost it (due to lining not building up enough), but it is so exciting that that can happen (40yrs, unexplained infertility)

So. good luck to everyone, as january seeps away and we get on to Spring already in February. Remember girls, this is the year, 2007.

Hey Lorri! how are you going?

Lots of love to everyone, from Joan xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...

Just a quick one from me today...I have a throbbing headache, cramp and feel like s**t.

My wonderful   decided to show her ugly face today making it impossible to have tx this month now     My clinic cant do scans on a weekend so as my day 2 will be Sunday it's no go for this cycle.  I am frustrated and totally fed up   I had geared myself up for this tx and now feel so devastated....

The only thing I could do is to go for a FET (if the clinic will let me !) using my 3 very precious frosties and pray at least one of them survives the thaw...OR, do I wait another month and see what happens on a fresh cycle ? Praying that the witch doesn't turn up on the wrong day again ? I really dont know what to do so any comments will be appreciated..... 

Sorry no personals today girls...think the head is about to explode ! 

Take care everyone...love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone  

Quick update from me. AF arrived on time this month so I should be starting tx with next AF (4 weeks time) I can see why they say to have a 3 month gap as my hormones still seem to be all over the place - feels like PMT with steroids since finishing last cycle of IVF. Is that normal?

Perhaps I need to do more acupuncture....

Ellie - fantastic news that Sophie will be home soon and that she's now a good weight (you'll be able to enjoy lots of lovely cuddles very soon  )

Nuala - glad Amber is doing well and you are feeling better. Mastitis sounds awful, a friend of mine had suffered with it a few year ago after her little girl was born.  

Anita - good luck with your tx and hope the scan provides reassurance. Don't blame you at all for insisiting on one. I'm going to ahead of my next tx as I had cysts last time and although they drained them during EC I need to know they've gone and my fibroids aren't back (such a worrier  )

Hollysox - sorry your AF turned up at the wrong time. Can't recommend what you should do - it might be worth trying an FET this month if you don't feel you can wait a month but then again a month does go pretty quickly and doing a fresh cycle will give you the chance to store some more frosties should you need them at a later date. If your cycle is pretty regular you could get something to delay your period a few days or wait for it to hit a week day - it should do soon. I know how frustrating it is - I kept ovulating at the wrong time i.e. at the weekend when I was doing IUI and the clinic I was up didn't work weekends...used to be so frustrating  

Joan - I hope your MRI is sorted soon. 

Meerkat - looks like you're a little ahead of me with your second tx, good luck.

Sibbs - know what you mean about 41, it was my 41st this month it looks so old when you see it in black and white! As if January isn't depressing enough now I get to feel old too   Good luck with your tx when you start.

Cesca - hope you are blooming and taking things easy. 

Love and luck to everyone,

CG x


----------



## sibbs

Hello everyone, on day 5 of short protocol, (anita I would recommend the short protocol, for what it is worth) my FSH was 11.3 which is horribly high,  but decided to go ahead anyhow cos I is desperate , thank gawd my clinic will go ahead even with high FSH, having treatment makes me feel like I am doing something. The Gonal-F is making me feel very nauseous and a bit breathless which is scary, but not unbearable.

Hollysox, what clinic are you with? I think they should work with you!!! Not *you * fit in with them!!!!! Is the witch a euphuism for your period?? Ohhh sometime I get sooo confizzed!!

I still don't understand loads of abbreviations on FF (fertility friends right&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..  )
Tx - treatment
ET?? Egg transfer?
FET?? Frozen Egg transfer?
AF 


Joan, you sound brave, I admire you.

Love to all fabulous 40's, best wishes to the yummy mummies and good luck to the expectants, and much love and energy to all of us  

have a good wknd

xx


----------



## Joan

Hi guys!

i feel good today. it feels like spring. and i like that.

hope that all the rest of you can get outside for a big, long, deep breath and stRETCH your arms UP and OUT and ROUND in a circle , pooooofffff and breath out with a BIG grin.

There. hope you all enjoyed that. 

Sibbs, i'm not sure but i think AF is Arnt Flow!!

and listen up SollyHox- don't go rushing things and getting stressed and racing ahead with your frosties. One month will whizz by. My advice is to let it go. Take a breath. And start again.

From personal experience, when we started and the first one went wrong, i was thinking like each month was a month nearer to death and destruction and infertility forever!! and went straight on to the next attempt (which in hindsight was ABsolUTEly ReeeeDICulous!) and wasted it basically. because i was in a state. i was stressed. and wasnt ready. and GOD it has taken 11 months for my body to get back to normal cycles since the second attempt. So Cotswoldy, 3 months is not bad reely.

I am like so cool and calm and collected now! (not! - a Ha, a Ha, a Ha). Anyway Holeysocks, I think you would do well to wait and keep them frosties freezin.

Love to all, Joan x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Hollysox, so...sorry af as showed up was looking forward to having a cycle buddie i think i would be tempted to use frosties??mind you i am just so pleased to be going again.  Still not managed to get a scan booked yet and yesterday had to phone clinic to ask where prescription and protocol were,said did not know what i was talking about then phoned back to say sent it on 19,then we offered to go in today to pick it up and it was no!!!even though they are open and we have to go 7.30 on Monday,then they remembered consent forms and we have to go Weds at 10 and i have to fax prescription to chemist yet.Praying he can get it for me before next weekend,got to go and pick that up also!!.  So getting stressed out as you can see on the bright side i have found a fantastic accupuncturist and am going on Monday afternoon for a session which i think i will definately need  

Sibbs,thanks for that.Hope you feel better soon,

Cotswold girl,may period is constantly late now since my ivf,so i think it does mess up your system but glad you will be able to go ahead soon,

Joan,hope everything goes well for you at hospital.  I have arthritus in bottom of my spine too,which i blame my mum for...she as it

Merkeet,not long to go now cannot believe it is Feb next week,

Cesca,Ellie,Nuala,hope those precious ones are all o.k

Well,going to have my herbal tea now,tried fennell yest,ugh,felt sick for rest of day,

Anitaxx


----------



## nikkiank

Hi

Hollysox has asked me to post on her behalf to let you know that her computer has crashed and she is having trouble getting it fixed.  That is why she isn't posting at present.

Hopefully it will be up and running again soon.

love to all
Nikki xx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls 
Just a quick update . Saw my consultant yesterday and he has offered to deliver me at 38 weeks as he thinks I have been through enough. ( still being sick) Baby is lying transverse at the moment  so depending on wether he turns to head down will depend on how I give birth. If babe is still lying sideways then a c section, if he has moved  to head down then induction. I have only 3 weeks to wait . Yippee!!!

Hollysox .. If I were you I would wait and have a fresh cycle .It isn't too long . Use those frosties only when you have to . Time for fresh cycles at our age is paramount ,squeeze in as many as you can!!! good luck  

Love to everyone else Cescaxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone...I have borrowed my friends pc for a couple of days so thought I'd pop on to let you know what has been happening...apart from my pc blowing up that is !  Nikki thanks so much for putting the message on for me hun... 

In the end I decided to go with a fresh cycle...thank you to EVERYONE who took the time to give their opinions on what to do...One thing still bugging me was what if it happens again that my af shows up on the wrong day... A friend on FF told me about some meds you can take to control when af arrives so I rang the clinc on Monday to ask about them...I got through to the consulatant who was confused as to why I hadn't been able to have my scan and after explaining what the nurses had told me etc he said there was no need for the meds !  He told me they can scan day 1, 2 or 3 and that they DO work weekends when needed   I could have had a scan on Friday (day 1) and been cycling by now...I was furious though...not with him...he is LOVELY.  But with the nurse who told me they couldn't scan me    He told me to ring him next af and they will definitely get me in for a scan WHENEVER   decides to arrive...I have calmed down about it all now and am concentrating on getting myself ready for starting this month...CG...we may even be cycle buddies  

Cesca....ooooh only 3 weeks to go....   I hope bubbs makes a move soon hun and that you dont need a c section (unless you'd rather have one that is !)  You take things easy and rest up while you can...you have definitely had the 9 months from hell but it will all be worth it when you hold that precious angel in your arms...

Anita...hope everything got sorted out in the end hun ?  All this extra stress isn't doing you any good.  Hope you are now underway with your tx and wishing you lots of luck for this cycle...  Oh, how did the acupuncture session go ?  Did you find it relaxing ?  I hope it does the trick for you anyway....

Sibbs how are you getting on with your tx hun ?  I hope it is going well and that you are going to get some lovely follies containing some lovely eggs very soon...when are you down for EC ?  Sending you lots of    

Joan how are you doing ?  Thanks for the suggestions you gave me in your last post...can I just ask what you are on though ? And more to the point....can I have some ?  You made me laugh so much !  Hope your hospital app went ok ?

Meerkat...how are you doing ?  Sending you tons of     

I've got to run now...back to work very soon so best go to the loo etc...sorry tmi !

I'll be in touch soon....
Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

no not started my tx yet af is late again.  Is always 30/31 days now since i had ivf last year.  Hoping to start this weekend,have got all the drugs though and will book in for next week.  Asked about blood tests and will not do since i had them done last June and will not do a scan,nurse said you do not need a scan with short protocol since you will have started treatment on day 2??

Hollysox,glad you have decided what to do,another month will go so quick and yes,the accupuncturist was good,it did hurt in my feet though 

Cesca,hoping everything goes well.  My SIL as had 3 sections and they went o.k.

Sibbs,how is it going?  It miust be getting close now? i hope you have lots of follies and can give me lots of tips

Joan,if you have been in hopspital by now,hope it went o.k. and you are feeling better

Hello to everyone else and to all our special little ones.  Hope they are all doing well,

anitaxx


----------



## sibbs

Hello ladies,  my follies not to good,  only 3 of a decent size,  and my womb lining a bit thin, I am at the moment in denial of negative thoughts though!!  EC tomorrow,  so lets hope they have had a growth spurt!!!  I'll let you know.

Hope you are all well


much love

xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sibbs,thinking of you today,hope ec as gone well and you feel alright.  Sending you lots of    hoping that those follies are really good and the best quality

Meerkat,good luck in Spain next week,my in-laws live over there and the weather is great,so relax and think those positive thoughts,

Cesca,not long to go now,i bet you are counting the days,my neice as had her baby boy today at 3pm,should have been this forthcoming saturday,her sister was due last saturday and is still waiting she is expecting a boy also  i am hoping i am going to be number 3,although i would love a girl 

Hollysox,how is the computer situation going? it is so frustrating

My af started on sat,so have been sniffing away,first jab tonight and scan on Friday morning.  Have got my lavender duck cushion ready to put over my face cannot watch dh do them,he is panicking already!!
Been to accu today and did feel abit more relaxed 

Hello to everyone i have missed,

anita.xx


----------



## sibbs

Hello ladies.

Ad EC today,  was in a lot of pain when I came round which was unusual but no pain no gain  eh?

8 eggs in the end, but it is quality we want not quantity, I’ll hear tomorrow how they do.

And I feel exhausted!!!

Hollysox shame the nurse gave you duff info  , but glad the consultant gave you good news in the end,  all systems go for next time    

Meerkat,  you and me babe,  wishing for juicy thick pillowy comfy lining. 
Best of luck in spain. and whats proglova?? 

Anita,  You made me smile,  I’m the same!! I have a lavender teddy bear I always put over my face for the injections, sometime I force a cuddle on one of my cats which they don't think much of!!  haha  


Good luck all

Lots of love

sibbs


----------



## Hollysox

Grrrrrrrrrr I have just lost a long post !  

Just wanted to say I am back on line after the lovely man fixed my computer...I have really felt very isolated not being able to come on here and chat... 

Anyway, how is everyone doing ?

Sibbs....I hope ET went well and that you are now on the wonderful (!)   sending you tons of         and really hope and pray this is your turn to get that precious BFP....

Anita...so pleased you finally got going with tx hun...how are you finding short protocol so far ?  Good luck tomorrow for your scan...  Congrats to your nieces on the births of their baby boys...I hope your turn will be next hun...sending you lots of   and     I'm pleased you are liking the acupuncture tx's...I am really looking forward to mine on Monday night...I REALLY need help right now cos I have been so low for days/weeks now....not sure why, just everything getting on top of me and of course stressing about tx too...

Meerkat....oh good luck in Spain hun...    I hope your lining scan tomorrow goes well and that tx is on course...

Cesca....how are you doing and that little one of yours of course ?  Delivery day is getting closer and closer...I bet you are getting soooo excited now !!!  I hope everything goes well and dont forget to let us know how everything goes...

How are the other new mummies doing out there ?  Worn to a frazzle no doubt ?   Nuala and Ellie...hope you are both doing ok and your little angles are thriving...

Joan...how are you doing hun ?  Where abouts are you with tx right now ?  Sending you some     

CG...how are things with you ?  Preparing for tx...?    It wont be long until you start now...

Lorri, and Nikki...are you still out there too ?  Hope you are doing ok ?

I'll say bye for now Goldies and just hope that everyone is coping with whatever situation is happening right now.....   

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Hollysox,i am so sorry you are feeling so low...It is so hard all this business,the ups and downs and all those hurdles but try to be positive,it will not be long until you can start again and think of those frozen embies waiting for you ,i would be ecstatic if i had some  .  I know sometimes it feels as if we are on a rollercoaster that never seems to stop but i know you will get your wish soon,sending you lots of 

Sibbs,hoping your et went well,have been thinking of you.  Take it easy and sending you lots of 

Cesca,not too long now.  Have they decided what they are going to do yet?

Meerkeet,not too long now until the weekend,bet its alot warmer than here although i like the snow,

Me,i am on day 4 of jabs and day 6 of cycle. Finding the short protocol so much easier,really hated the long..all that d/r.  Can anyone tell me when would you know when ec would be? will it still be around day 14?dh as alot of meetings next week and really wants to be with me this time (mum came with me last one)

Well time to go,cat is tormenting me,getting some chickens this weekend do not know what he will think of those

anitaxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Anita...just a quicky re your question about EC.  When I had my short protocol I had a scan on day 12 then they decided what day EC would be... I'm almost certain it would have been a day 14 collection...I really hope your DH can make it for the EC with you hun     

Good luck


----------



## sibbs

I've had 4 short protocols,  always EC day 13-14,  with me that was when I would naturally ovulate.

Hope that helps, and glad you're finding the short protocol better,  thank you for the baby dust 

I had ET today,  3 came home,  but 3rd one very fragmented,  but had one nice one, grade 2,  but looked good,  I found the ET v stressfull today,  it is getting worse each time I do it, I just find it hideous.

 

Feeling ok now,  nothing else I can do but chill.  I'm going to stay off work until next wednesday,  very naughty,  but I just want to relax

love to all,  I'll let you know what happens


----------



## Hollysox

Sibbs....hi hun !  Sorry to hear ET was so stressful for you but hope you are feeling better now that you have your precious embies on board....     Dont you dare feel guilty for taking time off work either !  You have to give this your best shot so stay relaxed and calm during your 2ww (as much as you can anyway !) Sending you so many sticky vibes and    . I will have my fingers and everything else crossed for you.....


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Meerkeet,take care next week and good luck for tues/weds 

Sibbs,congratulations on your three embies  i am hoping to have three put back. Dont feel guilty about work,this is far more important,relax and keep warm,

Hollysox,glad to hear from you.How are you feeling?Hope you are feeling more positive and not too down,

Had my scan today,so far 6 follies,ranging from 0.8-1.1.  Are alot bigger than last time,they were still very tiny on day 6,got a feeling though that i will not have as many since they could not see any more yet but am hoping for good quality ones everything else o.k. back on Monday.  Nurse was a pig with the blood took so long i had to sit there clencing and unclenching my fist and it just dawdled out,hopefully not her next week!!

Hello to everyone out there,have a good weekend and some more snow

anitaxx


----------



## sibbs

Hello ladies 

Meerkat – nice lining well done!

Anita, glad things are progressing nicely for you,  blood tests are horrid aren’t they And when the nurse is rubbish at it, they always blame your viens!!!

Hollysox – my compooter playing up as well,  had to install a new McAfee, and now I can’t log into ebay!!!! NIGHTMARE!!!!!

Where is is everybody?

Have a lovely weekend all,  I’m off to do some more relaxing


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone  

Sorry for being so quiet lately - my Mum's been up this week as DH away on business and she'd have wondered what I was doing with the laptop. Before that I was feeling a bit down as having bad lower back pain that reminded me of when I was having probs with fibroids/endo & cysts. Have been worrying myself silly that some or all of these are back and will scupper chances of 2nd attempt at IVF.  

Still, not much point in worrying, will have to wait and see what happens - will insist on going in for a scan before I start the drugs to hopefully get some reassurance!

Gosh, what a lot to catch up on...you girls have been busy  

Sibbs - well done on your 3 embies - sending you lots of sticky vibes. Hope they are preparing to snuggle up.    (wish there was a sticky vibe symbol!) Take it easy over the coming weeks and try not to worry about taking time off work. You've got more important things to concentrate on at the moment - like sending lots of positive, happy thoughts to those little embies of yours.   

Meerkat - great news on your lining - good luck for next week. Hope it goes really well for you.      

Anita - sending you some positive growing thoughts to your ovaries!     Not long now. Pleased to hear you're not finding the short protocol too bad - really envious of you, my clinic doesn't do them so it will be another long one for me. I so hate the DR   and the extra drugs/wait this adds into the whole thing. 

Hollysox - sending you lots of    and bubbles  .  Hope you're  a little better hun and that you're back on eBay   Nothing like a bit of e-tail therapy.

The snows all but gone here, which is a shame. It was looking lovely for a couple of days. we had about 6 inches which made the surrounding fields and houses look lovely. Had to work at home on Friday - no excuses for Monday by the look of it! 

Have a great weekend everyone,

CG xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sibbs,hoping you are taking it easy and keeping those embies nice and warm,


Hollysox,hope the lighter days are making you feel better.  I love it when it is light in the morning and the days are starting to get longer it makes everything so much better,

Meerkeet,have a good time next week in Spain.  Hope you get some really good follies and your lining sounds great  

Cotswold girl,my clinic do not do short protocol.  I am the only one.  I really more or less told my cons i was doing this or that was it .  In fact,the receptionist let it out of the bag that i am the only person to do short at the clinic and was very lucky he said yes.  Go for it,i have found it so much easier than the long,no menopausal symptoms,no waitingless stress,it is alot better.  You can but ask,

Hello to everyone i have missed,

Scan tom ,it takes alot longer to get there now i have moved up really early,dh away so going on own,will let him know how it as gone,sides are aching so they must be growing 

Have a good night everybody,

anita.xx


----------



## sibbs

Hello Cotswold girl,  welcome back!  As you say, no point in worrying, hope you are feeling better

Good luck meerkat, and anita,  good luck with the scan tomorrow

tahnk yo for your sticky vibes,  I am feeling quite normal,  quite que sera sera,  I think the hypnotherapy has made me more relaxed this time round,  or maybe it is the acupuncture,  usually I’m imaging symptoms and gnawing my nails!! anyhow,  I’m being as good as gold,  so I’m doing all I can,  and at this stage, I can’t do more than that.  

Good luck all

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies...hope you are all doing ok today ?  I am feeling more positive today and am looking forward to my acupuncture tx tomorrow   As if we dont see enough needles eh ?

Sibbs...good to hear that you are remaining calm during your 2ww...sending you lots of sticky vibes and hope and pray those embies are settling in comfortably...    

Anita...you are doing really well on this short protocol tx hun...maybe your clinic may review their practices for others to have it in the future ?    Sending you lots of good luck wishes for tomorrows scan hun...   You are so right about the lighter nights making you feel better though...They say spring is the time of new beginings so lets hope there are lots of 'new beginings' in the shape of lots of BFP's very soon    

CG...when do you start tx hun ?  Cant be very long now....I will hopefully start mine in about 2 weeks time...  Eeeek !

Meerkat...hope everything is going ok for you hun     Thinking of you and wishing you lots of good luck for your tx...

Hi's to everyone else out there !  Hope you are all keeping nice and warm if you have any snow left....!!!  It's been raining here most of the day  

Anyway gotta run....Take care everyone...love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cesca

Hi girls just a quickie as i am still feeling sick ! I am having a scan tommorow and doc will decide when to deliver and how . I think the babe is still transverse so it looks like a c section   I will reveal all tommorow. 
Meerkat all the luck in the world it surley is your time now  
Cescaxxx
Love to all


----------



## sibbs

Hello everyone,

Hollysox, how was the acupuncture? 

Anita...how was the scan?

And CG,.how you doing?

Meerkat,  what is happening

Helloo Cesca,  take deep breaths,  you’ll be fine,  that sick feeling is excitement!!!!!!  Let us know when you are going in. 

Well I’m half way thru my  .  Going back to work tomorrow, finally!!  But I know now I have given this cycle my 100% best shot.  

I’m due to test on Monday (my clinic say 2 weeks from EC, although I know others say 2 weeks from ET). I’m gonna test on Sunday,  cos I am due on that day,  so I reckon the result should be true.  Really trepidatious!!  If it is negative dream is over for another month.  But don’t want to have that and go to work,  been there!!!! Want that Sunday to celebrate or get my head straight, whichever.

My (.)(.) are feeling full, really hoping that is a good sign.

I so hope it is positive, for me and all us over four-ohs.

Anyhow,  I’m off for a facial and indian head massage this afternoon,  might get a manicure too!!!

Better get DH a valentine I spose an all

Xx

Let me know how you are all getting on


----------



## Hollysox

Hello all goldies out there....we seem to have gone a little bit quiet again  

Sibbs....bummer you having to go back to work tomorrow hun   it sounds like you are comfortable with that though...Just take it easy though, ok ?  I wish you so much luck with your testing on Sunday if you go ahead then...sending you so many positive vibes               Praying you get the much sought after   hun....here's some   too for good measure !

Cesca.....oooooh, so tomorrow is decision day...OMG you must be so excited hun    Let us know what the docs decide to do and when you will be down for delivery.  Sending you so much love and  

Meerkat...how did things go for you hun ?  I hope all is well and that you are now on your 2ww....     

Anita sweetie...how's things going ?  I hope all is well with you too ?      

Joan and CG...?  How are you both....Good I hope  

I feel a bit better after seeing my acupuncturist last night...she gave me a check over and said I was healthy so is just treating me for stress levels    I have booked into see her next week too...she put a needle in my tum just above 'my bits' and it gave me the strangest sensation....not pleasant at all...   Other than that though I was happy with the tx...at least I feel like I am giving myself the best shot at this cycle.....I just hope and pray that I can announce a BFP next month cos I am not sure how much more failure I can take...Here's lots of    for anyone who needs it !

Lotsa love to all xxxxx


----------



## sibbs

Happy Valentines All,  

Gawd it is a quiet board ain't it.

I am back at work,  I feel like I've left my post of hope!!!!


----------



## Hollysox

Yeah...Happy Valentines to everyone...

Sibbs...how is your first day back at work going hun ?  Promise me you'll take it easy.... 

Take care everyone....cant wait to hear what's going to happen Cesca....


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello to everyone, what a beautiful day 

Cesca,todays the day then?  My neice is in today,she and her sister were a week apart but her sister had a little boy last week early and she is noe 11 days late.. Today they are going to induce her if it is engaged(wasnt last week!!) or if not she is having a c section :it is her first,a little boy tooo or not so little they think he is over 9 pounds .  Hope it all goes o.k.for you

Sibbs,i cannot believe it is going so quick,i took two weeks off last time but i found the second week hard going,so am just taking one off this time.  Good luck testing on Sunday.  Will you still go to your clinic for a blood test??.  We did not last time,thought you could just test yourself,got a BFN,then a BFP, and clinic went mad that we did not go in,then a BFN,told us it was  a chemical pregnancy and we should have still gone for the blood test 

Meerkeet,thinking of you,enjoy the sun and take it easy

Hollysox,glad your accu went o.k..  I had another session on Monday. Put ine in the middle of my forehead that felt strange.  Not having any next week he does not think you should have it when EC or ET,

Day 12 today or day 10 of jabs,only 8 and ranging in size,was hoping it is getting close but they do not think so yet my chest is really sore now and aching sides but i think they want to try and get them all a good size.  Can anyone tell me if they have had EC whilst still awake?.  I am down for a GA but i have low blood pressure and have found it really drops when in theatre,read my notes and it said they had trouble bringing me around and have found this before last reading was 73/34,so worrying abit.

Hello to everyone i have missed ,hope you are all doing o.k and Happy Valentines

Anta.xx


----------



## sibbs

Ohhh Anita, I would deffo have the General anaesthetic, I also have very low blood pressure (we seem to be peas in a pod!!)  and I have had LOADS of GA, never a problem, usually the bleeper going off on the machine warning of my low blood pressure is what wakes me up!! 

Those anaesthesiologists know what they’re doing.

When I went for accu,  he stuck one in my fore head – it fell out though when I nodded off to sleep!

I just do a test at home,  clinic will do a blood test if I want,  but they suggest if I get a BFP I just go to my GP  (what does BFP stand for?)


Meerkat, what happening?

I’m trying to take it easy,  but my boss is off so v busy,  but I’m just taking it slow. 

I have no symptoms and am feeling very tearful and down,  had a poo valentines, I was hoping for the flowers, chocolates, the table laid for a romantic meal, (as other half was off work)  but no,  so I had a couple of glasses of champagne,  naughty me, can’t believe it will make any difference.

My best friend got a phone call yesterday morning from a woman who tells her she is having her (my friends) fiancés baby, she is 7 months gone, this woman has known her fiancé for 5 years, my friend has a 3 year old, what a mess, luckily, she isn’t heart broken cos their relationship has been c*rap for 2 years, but obviously she is a mess at the moment.

My other friend who is having fertility treatment,  for the 2nd time the cetrocide didn’t work (??) and she has ovulated before time and so they have missed the boat,  so she is ****** off too.

Nightmare.


Any one got any good news


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi All,

Sorry,not really good news from me.   Went for scan this morning and have got a really dominant follie which is now 2.3mm and others are 1.9,1.6and 1.4,the rest are really tiny and they just are not going to catch up.  They said may be able to get four follies but the large one is just growing too quick,so could be just three,really,really low  said no guarantee that they will have eggs in etc and keep thinking if it is worth doing. Asked about iui but they said may as well go for it,not their money though or them with the stress 

Do not think it is worth going ahead if maybe we end up with only one,what do you think??.  So annoyed that clinic would not give me a scan beforehand or even fsh bloods sorry,just so down and for some reason have felt this all week,deep down knew would not get as many follies,even told dh and my sister,do not think this is going to work and annoyed now that i cancelled my apt abroad,despite having enough donor sperm for another 4 goes!!

Sorry if this is a me post,

anita.xx


----------



## goldielocks

Hi Anita  

Just popped over from another board to say hi and to offer some support...I've just started my 2ww yesterday after having 2 embryo's put back...It's my first IVF which hasn't been as smooth as I hoped...

It took me 4 weeks to downregulate and stimulation only led to 4 follicles developing of a significant size which I was disappointed about having had fantasies about lots of follicles and frozen embryos etc etc

Anyway my consultant decided to send me for egg collection last Monday - the measurements of the follicles at last scan on Friday were 18 17 16 15. They managed to get 3 eggs from the 4 and they all fertilised with 2 good embryos which have gone back...

I suppose I just wanted to say - don't loose heart - there is still time for the follicles to grow ...It may not be scientific but I'm inclined to think that fewer follicles is likely to mean greater likelihood of them containing eggs and their being of better quality....My consultant says that loads of follicles is not necessarily good but I do appreciate that a reasonable number takes away the worry of them not fertilising....

Anyway  I'm sure you will make the right decision for you - what does your DP think and do the clinic offer IUI ?? Mine doesn't believe it or not; so there was no debate about that

Thinking of you 

Goldielocks


----------



## sibbs

Anita,  it only takes one!!!!!!  And you have a dominant one!!!!  I'm sure your clinic is just recommending what they think is best,  ie the IVF,  it does have a better success than IUI.

If you need to,  you can always go abroad in the future.

Good Luck,  chin up 


Goldielocks,  good luck with them 2 embies      and the  

Have some     baby dust everyone!!!!!

much love

sibbs


----------



## Lorri

Anita - Oh that's really disappointing for you ! But if they are prepared to go ahead, might be worth considering. Have you asked what your chances of success are with each option ?

Sibbs - BFP is Big Fat Positive, hopefully you will experience it for yourself when you test !

Cesca - Any news yet ? 

Meerkat - Sorry to be a bit late with my good wishes, I hope all is going well for you  and that you have had ET 

Nikki - How are you doing ?  

Hollysox - I think going for a fresh cycle is the right decision, really really good luck  

Joan - So glad to see you are cool calm and collected   

Tell me ladies, am I crazy ? I think I must be (definitely lost the plot years ago), but I am considering cycling again, even though my chances of success are about 8%. This is it though, if I get a crap response or dark/grainy eggs again, I am chucking the towel in on my own eggs, and moving to donor. I feel like I need to try something different first though, to enable me to draw a line under the thought of never having my own genetic child. I have changed clinics, hoping it may make a difference from the stressful ARGC environment.  Any opinions or comments welcome

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Joan

Hi girlies!

oh my god! i can't beeelieve how LOST i felt. my internet has been down for 8 days...

i've mist so much.

Everyone seems to be okay. 

Anita : i agree, it only takes ONE. So good luck. fingers crossed.

Lorri : fanTAStic idea. tell me, does ANYone have more than an 8 per cent chance? I think mine is 4%. Actually for the last couple of months its been Minus 20% because we havent been ..... (shhhhh) .... doing it!

I'm depressed. And I'm not interested. I want to keep my vagina and womb ready for the hysteroscopy. Not interested in willy.

So. Lorri. Hooray, go for it. keep us posted.

What about everyone else. I've got to do lots of reading to catch up, but anyway, lots of love and thoughts to Meerkat, Sibbs, HOllysox, Cesca and good luck to Goldielox you lucky thing.

Actually, I've FINally seen the cardiologist today. The clinic wouldnt go ahead with my H until i had had my ticker checked because of an old report of a murmur. Nice young chappy today said all was okay. SO. I will be able to book in for the big H. That is, when I get the ol' AF, who has gone on holiday. I think she's gone skiing, heard the snow was good in the alps and just took off and left me with a large dose (understatement) of PMT, PMS, mood swings, agression and on top of that WEEPing at NOTHING! Day 35 today.

I think I'm women-o-paw-sall.

Anywun else off sex? I think (apart from the STRESS and the constant constant day count) that its psycological and hormonal. And because my DP is being so D to me, that i'm feeling, well, psycotic, murderous, irritable. really not very nice.


enough already! Here's a bit bundle of love and caring and affection for all those lovely golden oldies out there. xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Joan.
(to make things worse, my local shop has an offer on family size (with 20% extra) cadbury's fruit and nut. i've had 2 in the last week, and a familiy pack of revels. well, i didnt actually eat them, i just gave them straight to my thighs.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been quiet - works been busy and hubby's been away all week so I've had the extra cat rubbing duties to add to my list of things to do!

Joan - your posting made me smile    You might want to give acupuncture a try to improve your moods and libido a little! It can also be useful in bringing an AF back from its hols. My consultant wouldn't give me a % says theres a good dose of luck involved - bit worrying really as I'm not that lucky  

Lorri - people have succeeded with lower odds than 8% so go for it, nothing ventured nothing gained.   

Anita - I only had four eggs and they all fertilised so if the clinic things next time they scan you that you've got 4 good follies it's probably worth a shot. It only takes one to make a baby hun. Why not wait and see what the next scan brings and make your decision then. Re. your questio about having a GA or not for EC I'd recommend sedation it's a good alternative and might give you less problems blood pressure wise. I hope next week beings you better news    

Sibbs - hope you're still taking it easy and not working too hard now you're back at work. Sorry to hear about your disappointing Valentines Day - men eh!   for Sunday - I really hope you get that BFP you deserve. Here's a little babydust to help you along    

Hollysox - I'll hopefully be joining you in a few weeks time. Just waiting for AF to start then so I can ring the clinic and start cycle no. 2.  

Off to acupuncture later today - can't wait, think I'm addicted to it  

Have a lovely weekend all,

Love CG x


----------



## sibbs

just a quick note.

BFN and I have come on          

looking at very expensive holidays in marrakesh and am going to get drunk tonight


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Sibbs,

I'm so sorry it's not worked for you hun.        I really hoped it would work for you this time.

I wish there was something I could say to take away the pain for you. Have a very large drink tonight. 

Take care and if you ever want someone to talk to we are here,

Love CG xxxx


----------



## Joan

To dear Sibbs,

so sorry to hear your bad news. sending you a large hug and a big lick from my dawgy. love from joan xx


----------



## Lorri

Sibbs,
So sorry for your BFN, I know no words can bring you comfort at this time, but I hope you found some solace in the booze. The holiday sounds like a perfect idea.

Take care

Lxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sorry not to have posted ,went for scan four follies and was told to go for ivf with GA,had them taken out yesterday and got four eggs but embro phoned this morning and none fertilized could not say why,good sperm and eggs looked o.k and she said we had an 80% chance of fertilization because they had before,am totally gutted and so confused . Am really sore this time and bleeding and just feel as though we have nothing. Clinic could not even talk to us,just said to phone Monday and try to arrange a review,which takes weeks 
Sibbs,am sorry about your BFN,looks like we are all down at the moment,

Anita.xx


----------



## sibbs

Oh Anita, I’m sorry, what a poo. I’ve got no words to help,  I wish I did.  Next time hun.

Thank you all for your thoughts,  and especially for the dawgy lick, Joan you do make me laugh, so thanks for that!


My sister and her hubby came over last night, and, Well, I’m never drinking again!! Obviously lost the knack!! What with a gawd awful hangover and a VERY heavy period I am feeling sorry for myself



Goldielocks, how you doin? Fingers crossed 4 u  


Lorri,  what clinic are you with now,  I was thinking of changing to the ARGC, but we went for some tests there, and we found it very stressful.  Are you going to go for donor eggs God,  ain’t it all a nightmare really?  My head is permanently whirring. Why do we put ourselves through it?  I will probably have a few more goes,  but am really starting to consider adoption…………………………………….

Anyway love to all,  looking forward to hearing all your news.


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone.... 

Anita hun, I am devastated for you    I wish I could say something to help you feel better but know there is no words out there....I hope you can talk to someone tomorrow at the clinic and get a review sorted out very very soon...all this goes to prove is that none of us have a clue how tx will go and that makes all this so very very scarey for us on this damn rollercoaster...sending you hug hugs....    

Sibbs...I am so sorry to hear about your BFN hun...again, there is nothing I can say to help how you feel right now...I hope that you find the strength to continue with tx and pray that it wont be too long before you get a BFP...sending you lots of hugs too...   

Lorri....Great to hear from you again hun    Going for one last fresh cycle before trying ED...I think it is a very good idea   then you know you have given your all....Changing clinics is a good idea too...where are you with now ?  I hope that you are luckier with this one hun   Any ideas when you will be starting tx yet ?  Wishing you loads of luck when you do...  

CG...how you doing hun ?  Glad you are enjoying your acupuncture tx's   I'm off to have mine tomorrow night...it makes me feel like I am doing something positive to help...

Joan....good luck with the op hunny once your missing AF shows up that is !  Here's a AF dance for you so hope it does the trick....failing that, maybe try some  ...could help get things shifting  
           

Cesca....what's happening hun...have you had your little one yet ?  The suspense is driving me mad....I hope you are ok.... 

Meerkat...how the 2ww is going ok for you     and Goldielocks too...     

Well, as for me, just waiting for af to show up next weekend and then hopefully will be able to start tx early next week...  providing af plays ball of course     we'll see...I'm trying not to think about it too much if I'm honest  

Anyway, gotta be going for now...take care everyone.


----------



## Lorri

Anita - That is really awful for you, I am so sorry, you must be feeling really low and confused. On my last cycle only 2 out of 9 fertilised and they said it was down to egg quality (eggs dark and grainy). Did you have ICSI or IVF ? If IVF, maybe your eggs were too hard for the sperm ? Did you quiz the embryologist ? I hope you find out more at your review. Chin up  

Sibbs - you carry on feeling sorry for yourself, you need it. Chocolate, red wine and plenty of hugs always help a little. How is that holiday booking coming along ?    

Hollysox - Will you be doing short protocol ?  Here is an AF behaving dance for you. I hope it arrives on time
        

Hopefully, if I decide to go for it, I will be starting LP in 2 weeks, at the Lister. Their stats are pretty impressive and they appear to be more sympathetic to my needs, ie stress levels !! We shall see !

Lxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Anita -I'm so sorry hun, I wish I knew what to say. I hope you get more information from the hospital on what they think went wrong and what they think you should do next and that you don't have to wait weeks for someone to see you!  Sending you and hubby a big cyber hug   

Lorri/Hollysox - looks like we might be cycle buddies....I'm just waiting for my AF to turn up....think it's on it's way as I've been      It didn't help that my acupuncture was cancelled yesterday. Pity my DH this week....bet he'll wish he was away.

CG xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Meerkat,

That's brilliant news about your 2 x 8-cell embies. Good luck on your 2ww.

   

CG xx


----------



## Lorri

Meerkat - Congratulations on your transfer  "sticky vibes" 

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies....

Meerkat...sending you lots of positive vibes for the remainder of your 2ww hun...the second week is always the worst by far....          Good luck for testing on the 25th    

Lorri...yes hun I will be doing short protocol this time round again...Thanks for the AF behaving dance you did for me too !!  Wishing you lots of luck for your LP in a couple of weeks time...     I think knowing your new clinic have such good stats will help ease any worries you may have too....looks like you, CG and myself will all be cycling around about the same time...   

OMG...Cesca, how are you hun ?  I am thinking of you and wishing you well today...  

Anita and Sibbs...sending you both a huge   and hope you both feel a little bit stronger today ?  My love to you both   

I'm off to the dentist very soon....   Just for a check up I hope !  Will have to go and brush my teeth about half a dozen times before I go though    Want them to look like this smiley...  !!!  Some chance I know.....

Bye for now then....love to all xxxxx


----------



## sibbs

Hello all, hope everyone is feeling good

welcome back meerkat, valentine & 8 cell embies,  I’m feeling positive about dat!!!     

Well, bl**dy marrakesh fully booked!! Am now looking at Dubai for a holiday.  me and DH decided to have 2 months off,  as next month he has a lot of work travel, and we have decided we need a week in the sun!  I feel like I should be having treatment all the time,  but this last bout has really left me low, and maybe a break will help.

Maybe the old fashioned romantic way will work,  we need to think about something else for a while.........................

keep me up to date with what is happening with you all though, cos I really do care   

where is everyome based?  we should try to meet up some time


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sibbs,enjoy that holidayand all that sunshine i am really envious

Meerkeet.lots of  to you,valentines day sounds like a good omen

Cesca,hope everything went o.k

Hello to Hollysox,Lorri and GC,its good that you will all have each other for company on your treatment,i am hoping for some BFP 

Went for review today,had to really go for it and mention donor sperm and money spent to get it but did see cons. Difference of opinion.  Embryo said most likely eggs,hard shell and age,although looked fine.recommended icsi, or donor,told us iui no good .  Cons told us no guarantee of quality with icsi plus lots of money and only for a few follies for same amount of money can have few goes of iui plus BFP last year with this may as well try this because it can sometimes happen naturally and this is as natural as it gets for us since donor sperm but do we risk it or it is donor eggs as well.

Not sure what to do.  I know alot of girls that have had alot of treatment only to fall pregnant naturally,even at our age but looking at hfea stats,very few that achieve BFP with iui,so maybe donor eggs.  What do you think

anita.xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone
Sorry to have been absent from here for so long - just wanted to say hello to everyone. So much seems to have been happening with you all while I've been away so please bear with me.

Meerkat - congratulations on the embies.  I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Lorri, Hollysox and Cotswolds Girl - good luck with your tx. It will be great if you are cycling together - am sending you all lots of positive vibes.

Anita - I'm afraid I don't really know what to advise.  You did get a BFP with IUI before and you can do more IUI cycles than ICSI which to my way of thinking increases the odds a bit but on the other hand if there is a problem with egg quality then DE may well be worth considering.  I suppose it's a case of whether you want to keep trying with your own eggs for a bit longer or if you are ready to move on to DE now ...

Sibbs - really sorry to hear about your BFN.  You deserve a break so go for it!  

Cesca - good luck.

We now have our wee sweetheart home at long last and she is thriving.  I still can't believe it is all really happening and that we have been so lucky ...  

Wishing you all lots of    

Ellie


----------



## Lorri

Ellie,
That is lovely news, thank you for keeping us updated. I am so glad she is doing well

xx


----------



## goldielocks

Hi Ladies 

Just popped over to the thread to say hi and hope everyone is well 

sibbs - so sorry about your disappointing news - you deserved better...take time to look after yourself...holidays and normal non IVF life sounds very good to me - embrace it...whatever happens with my result I just can't wait to try and reclaim my life back from the clutches of assisted reproduction...I think you're right too...the "old fashioned way" is time honoured method - I resent that my treatment has taken me away from 3 cycles now of trying naturally... 

Anita – so sorry too that your cycle came to a premature end – it must have been so disappointing for you  
It sounds like the consultant gave you a lot of info today – let yourself have time to mull it all over and see what you think then…. One thing I have noticed about this process is that the sudden focus on time and my age which was never an issue for me before has made me feel depressed and anxious – which I know cannot be good for my physical function nor my mind both of which need equilibrium for ttc. It’s almost that the very process designed to help actually disadvantages the natural process. For that reason I almost wish I had not gone down this route ( did so in rather a panic ) and had had the strength to keep ttc ourselves for a while…and it would also seem that once you start it can be very hard to get out again…I’m sure all you ladies understand where I am coming from…I feel like I lost a piece of myself in all of this and although I’d love to be a mum I want it back as well… anyway enough of me – look after you. The right decision will come eventually

Meerkat – I also had ET on Valentines Day but in cloudy Manchester ( less glamorous !! ) mine was a 2 day transfer of the 2 precious embryos I got from my 3 eggs….I am due to test on Monday 26th and at the moment just hoping I get through another day nearer…have had some unpleasant period like feeling cramps so have been convinced AF is on her way any minute…Hope you are staying calm and relaxed – wish I could do the same. Hope my embryos are still with me safe and sound….I wish I knew….

Joan – your post made me laugh ( no mean feat at the moment ) which is supposed to be good for embryos so I thank you for that…also found myself taking advantage of the dairy milk 2 for £2 offer by one of our friendly supermarkets….hmmmm – the benefit of not drinking over the last few months wiped out in a few frenzied moments…and rightly so…glad your tests were OK and hope that AF has returned from her trip – she is definitely the scarlet pimpernel when you actually need her. Good luck with your next test. Yes relate to the s#x thing – my poor husband says recreational s#x is a distant memory that’s fading fast…another bad s/effect of the process…needs some work in the future yes definitely.

Hi to the other ladies here, Cotswold Girl I know but to everyone else good luck with the next step !! My consultant said to us at the beginning “it’s not a battle it’s a campaign” and I get that now….   to everyone  

Better get some sleep
Night night all
Goldielocks


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Here's some news about Cesca and her baby     

Many congratulations and welcome to little Maeve xxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85472.msg1171340#msg1171340


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ellie - so glad to hear Sophie is home with you! It must be a fantastic feeling after all you've been through to finally start family life together at home. 

Meerkat & Goldielocks - sending you both loads of sticky vibes. Fingers crossed you both get that much deserved BFP.        

Anita - not sure what to advise but at least you know that you do have options. The DE route is definately an option to consider, but if you're not sure you're ready to move to that yet you ould always try some IUIs with a view to moving to DE if they don't succeed (which of course they might). At the end of the day it's what's most important to you and only you know when you're ready to try something else. Whatever you choose I really really hope you dont' have to wait too long before achieving your dream.

Sibbs - some time in the sun sounds just the tonic.   You just need to do some normal things for a bit - a break from tx really is important to psych you up for the next time round (unless of course a bit of sun sea and s** works instead!) So go for it - in every sense.... 

Hollysox & Lorri - well it looks like it's us 3 entering the mad house next. AF turned up this morning so I should start DR-ing in 3 weeks time......

Night everyone,

CG xxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldielocks  

How are you doing on the 2WW hun ... not long now EEK !
       

Cotswold Girl - what's new with you hun?

Best wishes Goldies and have a good weekend


Meerkat xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Meerkat,

Hope you're doing ok and not feeling too stressed on the 2ww - good luck for Sunday hope you get that much deserved BFP    

I'm off to the hospital for a scan on Tuesday. Hoping they'll be able to set my mind at rest that I don't have cysts or fibroids. Once that's over I should be able to concentrate on preparing for the IVF... I had ordered a "preparing to conceive" cd from the NCT web site to try and get me into a positive frame of mind but just received a notice in the post saying it's out of stock   Hoping tomorrow's acupuncture helps instead  

Off for a Thai tomorrow evening which I'm looking forward to as will be avoiding spicy food for a few weeks from mid March  

How's everyone else doing? 

Sibbs - any luck on the holiday front yet?

CG xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Congratulations to Cesca on her baby girl . What a lovely name.

Merrkeet and Goldielocks  to you both,

GC,hope your scan goes o.k.  What protocol are you doing?.  I have to admit although SP did not get me results it was so easy and not too few eggs.

Hello to Hollysox,Lorri and Joan,

Still not quite decided what to do but think it will be donor eggs.  Not confident enough that diui will work with only 4 goes,maybe if we had more sperm but do not want to keep spending.

If anyone as any idea of costs in this country and abroad,especially IM,Ceram and Poland would be very grateful

Have a good weekend girls

Anita.xx


----------



## Lorri

Anita - I was looking at Invimed Poland last year, when they said 2 weeks for a consultation and 3-4 months waiting for donor. Their results are not quite as good as Ceram, but they are cheaper. You can arrange a telephone consult I believe.I haven't yet had a consultation though, but they are likely my next option once this 4th icsi is "out of the way". Have you considered donor embryos ? Not sure if that would be more straightforward or cheaper, but I guess the matching would be an issue.  

Cesca - Congratulations  !!!

Hello to Joan, Meerkat ( ), Hollysox, CG, Goldielocks, Sibbs and everyone else 

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone, sorry to have been awol for a while...I promise to catch up with you all tomorrow when I have more time.

My news is that I have had my day 2 scan today and have now started tx   I have missed out having to do the 1 day d/reg and have gone straight into stimms ?  So, I have just done my first lot of buserelin and puregon injections   I go back next Monday for my follie scan so we'll see what happens between now and then.

Gotta run for now but will catch up with everyones news tomorrow...

Love to all xxxx


----------



## sibbs

Oh meerkat,  I'm sorry,  it's just not fair is it.

we haven't been a lucky bunch lately have we

lots of love to you

take care

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Meerkat, I am so sorry to see your sad news...sending you a huge   Look after yourself hun  

Anita...how are you doing ?  Whatever you decide to do wil be right for you...I wouldn't want to give you advice but will say that if the same thing happened to me I would be inclined to go for the DE route....I wish you lots of luck in whatever you decide to do hun...  

Cesca...many congratulations on the birth of your baby girl...    You must be over the moon !  And what a lovely name for your little angel....

Ellie...that is wonderful news that you have Sophie home with you now and that she is thriving...have you managed to put any photos on site yet hun ?  I hope you and your DH enjoy every moment with your little girl...  

Sibbs...how you doing hun ?  have you managed to get that holiday booked yet ?  I hope so !  A bit of sun, sand and recreational pleasures will do you the world of good    I agree, it would be lovely if we goldies could meet up but I think we all live so far apart....I'm in the North East of England   

Goldilocks...how are you doing ?  Have you have your test day yet ?  If so I hope it was good news for you hun    

Lorri and CG, looks like I have shot ahead of you both with tx....when do you girls think you will be starting ?  My EC is scheduled for w/c 12th March providing all goes well...   

Joan...where are you ?  Hope you are ok ?

Dianne...hi hun...thanks for your good luck wishes...I really appreciate them...

Well, I think I'd better make a move....Take care everyone and here's a big   cos I think we could all do with some extra support right now...Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Lorri

Meerkat - Oh no, I am so sorry this hasn't worked for you again. This is so unfair. Big <<<hugs>>> to you 

HollySox - Yes you are way ahead of me. I start downregging on Sunday 

xx

P.S. Have you noticed the new star signs ? Indecisive ? Me ?


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Group hug


----------



## Hollysox

Yeah I have just noticed the star signs too Lorri...says I am easily worried...me ? Never  

Good luck with the d/regging on Sunday hun...   

Meerkat, I'm with you hun...group hugs all round...      Hope you are ok ?  You are in my thoughts


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Oh Meerkat, I'm so so sorry hun I really hoped you'd be sharing good news with us, group hugs definitely needed    

Anita, Sibbs & Goldielocks - I hope you're all doing ok. 

Hollysox - you're got a bit of a head start on me. Lucky you avoiding DR. Would be quite happy to miss that myself! You and Lorri will just have to remind me how it's done...

I'm due to start D-regging in 2 weeks time with EC scheduled for w/c 16 April assuming all ok next week. Unfortunately my scan today showed fluid in my abdomen.   Seems the adhesions from my last op are causing little sacks of fluid to form and these cyst like pockets need to be drained before I can start IVF.  I thought something wasn't right due to pain during ovulation last month so am glad I insisted on a scan to "put my mind at rest". Not that it is now! I'm assured that it should be a fairly straight forward procedure, similar to EC and will be done under light sedation, but can't say I'm looking forward to it - just wish something would go to plan for once. Need to wait til Friday for clinic to give me a date to go in next week. My work's just going to love me..... 


CG xxx


----------



## Joan

Hi everyone,

Beeeeg hugs to Meerkat.(long stretchy out thing with little round different coloured sweet little faces all hugging and smiling and then stretching back in again, still hugging and hugging forever hugging).

I wish we could all meet up and have a great big hug and a sob and a giggle. This is a great group.

Much love to all you oldies. will post more tomorrow. not feeling very 'posty' at the mo.

Joan xxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Blimey it's quiet on here ... hope everyone is ok  

CG - good job you insisted on the scan.  I know it's caused a bit of hassle for you but it's better to know now.  Have you got a date yet for next week?

Have a great weekend Goldies

Meerkat x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sorry not been on.  Lots to think about and computer is terrible.  BT say it is my new Norton and not them and it keeps going off line 

Meerkat,so sorry for you.  It really is hard going ,all the drugs,the treatment and all your hopes and dreams apossibility,then this,sometimes it is hard to go on but i know we will get there in the end 

CG,hope you get everything sorted soon,it is a good thing you had a scan.  At least you will know everything is o.k when you start again

Hollysox,how is it going?.  Feeling really confident for you and think you will be adding to those frosties 

Sibbs and Goldielocks,thinking of you and hope you are doing o.k?

Lorri, thanks for the posting . We are thinking of Ceram or Poland .

Have got our head around everything(i think).Just cannot really afford more iuis and not too confident that they will work with just four goes,also do not know if i have the strength at the moment to now go on to icsi,so am going to go for De. 
Have phoned our clinic but 18 months to 2 years waiting list and even longer for embryos plus seems alot of money,£4ooo, for de,300 waiting list,400 for my drugs,hfea fee 300plus Donor sperm,which we have got at £300 a go,although this is about to go up to a whooping 600 pounds!! plus what is putting is off along with the waiting times is apparently you can only have two put back and you do not get any frosties!!

So,it looks like Poland or Ceram in Spain.  Got to let clinic know by next week and will have to sell sperm back to them but just do not want to be starting this again in 2 years time,which is looking like it.  Nurses have said due to more people getting free treatment they do not seem to be getting as many egg shares plus the main group of people on their lists-US- is getting longer,so there is a bigger demand .

Going to look at abroadies sites,

anita.xx


----------



## sibbs

Hollysox how is the treatment going?

CG ? I have only ever had short protocol, so luckily have missed all the down regging thing, so,………………. I never understand all the jargon!!   But good luck.  Hope your little op goes ok.

Joan – hope you are feeling 'posty' again soon, cos you make me larf!!.

Anita,  hope the abroadies sites are helpful, it so much to think about isn’t it?

How is everyone else?

Well we’ve booked a holiday,  hoorah!! A week in a fab looking resort just outside Abu Dhabi, (Dubai too expensive!!!!)  Had to buy all new clothes cos since treatment I have put on a STONE!!!!  Think it is the steriods?? So, deffo having 2 months off, right at this moment I don't care,  I've been so stressed panicing about 'running out of time', I'm tired of it.

Got a follow-up at the clinic tomorrow, but my mind is a blank at the moment,  so can't think what to ask!!!!

Ok,  ladies tata for now


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Goldies,

Don't know if you remember me,ULTRA, it's been nearly a year since my last failed treatment cycle and I felt I needed a total break while deciding if to go ahead with donor eggs.  I feel the complete break was necessary and has done me good! How are things for you all out there? Diana, any news? Any success stories I've missed from a Goldie?
I have had great news - God send me an angel that decided to donate to the clinic pool for me so I went to the top of the donor waiting list. More luck when the Clinic found me a very well matched donor with blue eyes and the same blood group and I've just started my treatment cycle so I'll be back regularely again!

-ULTRA-


----------



## sibbs

well I've just been for my follow up consultation.  feeling very down hearted as I was hoping for a 'keep your chin up' pep talk,  but the dr said 4 failed IVF's wasn't a good sign, and although I was doing ok with how many eggs, the quality wasn't that good and he suggested DE.  We were thinking of keeping going until I was 42 (5 months)  and re thinking then,  but the Dr intimated it was unlikely it would work,  and to take my % chance up DE was the route we should go.

He made me feel daft for thinking I was good enough.

I just really never thought it would come to that, I thought if I preserved I would be rewarded,  but it doesn't work like that does it?  the guy at work I sit opposite has got his girlfriend pregnant and they only met at xmas!! I just feel such a freak cos I can't do this.  the dr says there is nothing else I can do to lower my FSH (consistently a bit high), or increase my chances

I think I could give up if no one around me had any babies,  but I know the girls I work with who are all younger than me will probably have children and I'll have to plaster that false smile on my face and coo when I just want to have a good swear!

I'm just feeling sorry for myslef,     I've given up so much, I've put on weight,  I've cried buckets,  been disappointed and all for nought.

sorry,  I'm being a misery, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone....not a good day for me either I'm sorry to say... 

Went for my follie scan and after 7 days of stimming have only managed to produce 3 follies....another one is so small the doc doesn't think it will come to anything...He suggested I change to IUI but after 6 failed IUI's in the past I dont have any faith in that tx for me...so, he told me to carry on with the injections and go back Wednesday with a view to EC on Friday...needless to say, I am gutted and feel useless.  This is by far my worst response ever and know in my heart of hearts that this will be my final chance at IVF....I am trying to be positive and pray that inside those 3 follies will be an egg in each that will fertilise ok....but it's hard to be positive right now...  I am grateful to know that I do have some frosties waiting for me if I need them but I am so disappointed at my stupid hopeless bodies reaction this time round...I rally think it is saying 'time to give up' 

Sibbs hun...I am so sorry that you have had such a rotten follow up appointment   Life is so damn unfair..... 

Ultra....hi ya !!!  Good to see you posting again...wishing you lots of luck with this cycle hun     There have been some precious babies born since you last posted....Nuala, Cesca and Ellie have all recently had bundles of joy delivered..... 

Sending everyone lots of cuddles cos I think we could all do with them right now...I know I could....           

Take care xxxx


----------



## Lorri

Hi Ultra I remember you, welcome back ! 

Sibbs, big hugs to you . I know exactly what you mean about the work problem, its tempting to give up work then you won't have to confront it. Have you considered a second opinion ? But then again, we all know our chances of success are low, but it does happen, which makes us keep trying. 

Hollysox - sorry it was not better news at your scan. Tbh I am not expecting much for my tx, and if I got 3 follies, I think I would continue. It only takes one ! Chin up, go with your heart 

Joan - I hope you will be feeling posty very soon 

Sniffing is pants !

Group Hug
                 

xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi All,

Crikey,what a miserable lot we all are at the mo!!

Hollysox,sending you lots of  for those follies.  I know what you mean about being disappointed.  I was convinced this time because of short protocol and accu,it was going to be good,yet i knew from that first scan i was not going to get alot of follies and deep down this would be my last ivf but you just have to give it that go.  You still have a while to go and as they said to me even one fertilized is better odds than an iui.  I would have been happy in the end for just that one and a chance,so think positive 

Sibbs,  I too am looking at DE and it is a hard decision but i know the odds are so small now and if i could try naturally i would and that is what hurts me really.  I know alot of girls here that have treatment that failed and yet have gone on to get BFP naturally but i know we have not got that chance with dh being azoospermic.  Dont give up hope you never know and take time to think about your choices.  I know a baby that i have carried and given birth to will be mine and i will love it .  I had my nephew over night on Saturday,he is only 10 days old and it broke my heart giving him back but i knew if he was mine it would not matter how i got him.

Lorri, i hope thing s are going better for you and stay positive too!!

Ultra, i do not think we have met but good luck on your tx,

I have asked for my notes from the clinic and collect them next week and have cancelled all the donor sperm,so now i have to go abroad for DE.  I soppose at least now i have made the decision but it still hurts in a way but have got to look forward.  Am looking at Ceram in Spain,thanks Lorri and Meerkat for the info and also looking at Invimed in Poland.  Giving them a ring today,

Lets all think we can do this  

Anitaxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi All,

Thx for all the welcome-back greetings, you are so amazing!

Great news about Nuala, Cesca and Ellie - so well deserved after their previous heartaches! We need positive news.

Hollysocks - sorry for being ignorant, why do you stimm when you still have nice frosties?

Sibbs - Hi, don't feel daft, I would have been happy for honest advice like that from the consultant that performed DP's Vasectomy reversal. He said that the chances of achieving a pregnancy were 80% as if he never had the chop so we wasted a year trying naturally before starting 1st IVF cycle and still needing ICSI.

AF showed on Sunday so I have to carry on with nose spray and waiting now until my donor bleeds. Try not to get too excited....


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Goldies...hope you are all ok today ?

Anita...that is wonderful news that you have now made up your mind to go abroad for DE...scarey that the idea is but I wish you so much luck with this route you have now chosen...     How did the phone call to Poland go today ?  I hope you got a good vibe from the clinic and hope it wont be too long before tx gets underway... 

Ultra...sedning you lots of     for your tx hun...hope your donors af shows up very soon....you asked the reason behind going for a fresh cycle instead of using my frosties....to try and get some more frosties to go with the ones I have already as a safety net incase I need them !

Lorri...how's it going hun ?  Hopefully no nasty side effects of d/regging yet ?   

CG...not too much longer before you start tx ?   

Meerkat...how are you doing hun ?    

Sibbs...you too hun...hope you are ok ?  

Joan...sorry the sniffing is driving you  

I'm off for my second scan tomorrow so we'll see what happens from there....hopefully ec on Friday     will let you know anyway...

Take care everyone...think I'll go and get a nice glass of milk now...


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls,

Ultra - welcome to this small but select group! Wishing you loads of luck with your treatment.

Sibbs - so sorry you had bad news at your review    Even when you suspect bad news might be coming it doesn't hurt any less. Do you think DE is a route you might be able to take at some time? I know it's a difficult decision to take but we're all here to support you hun   Some time off and time in the sun will do you the world of good   Wish we could join you!

Anita - I'm so glad you've made your decision and am sure it will be the right one for you hun.   You need to do what gives you the best chance of success and I look forward to hearing that things have worked out for you soon    How's it going with the clinics abroad - are you getting a good feeling about any in particular?

Hollysox - I really hope your scan goes well tomorrow hun. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I totally know what you mean about feeling that your body is letting you down but even if  there are only 3 follies, there's a good chance there's an egg in each one     

Well I'm off to have my cysts drained tomorrow morning   Just hope I'm completely out of it - could do with a sedative now!! Slightly worried that they'll find something else wrong with me while I'm there - I don't have the best record when it comes to scans and any ops!!! There's always a nasty surprise just round the corner....

Group hugs all round       

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

CG - good luck with your OP. Hope you get to relax afterwards. Sounds as if you need one.


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Ultra,

Thanks for your good wishes. I had a lot of fluid drained yesterday from a number of cysts(sorry tmi) and am resting up at home today. Hoping to go back to work tomorrow. Must be feeling better, I'm sat here looking at the ironing board and thinking I might just do some ironing.... Maybe those drugs are still in my system  

Just catching up on the news on FF as day time tv driving me mad. 

Joan - it would be really nice to catch up sometime for a giggle and a few drinks.

Hope everyone doing well and enjoying this lovely sunshine.

CG xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone....

CG, ouch that op sounded painful but I am glad it's over forr you and you can rest up now....as far as that ironing goes...LEAVE IT ALONE   

Just wanted to pop on and let you know what's happening with me....my scan yesterday still showed only 3 follies with 2 tiny ones measuring 10 and 11 so not much hope for them unfortunately...   I hope and pray the 3 good sized ones I have will contain ovely eggies though...    EC is tomorrow at 9.30am so please wish me luck and lots of     I have started on my meds already....cyclogest, progynova and gestone and start aspirin tomorrow after ec....will let you know how I get on anyway....
I am pooping myself now......


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox,

Just popped in to wish you good luck and to say I'm sure you'll be fine, I was really worried about EC but was completely out of it thanks to some good old sedation! If you're not out of it ask them to give you some more drugs as being relaxed will make things easier!!!

Before you know it you'll be coming round and waiting for your cuppa tea. 

Sending you and those follies loads of baby dust     

Let us know how you get on,

Love CG xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Hollysox, good luck for tomorrow.fingers crossed for you and sending you lots of  

GC,glad you have had that op done,relax and take it easy and forget the ironing ,you have a good excuse  me i hate ironing,

Sibbs,been thinking about you.  Enjoy your hols,it sounds great and i am very envious.  Wish we could take some time off and get away from it all.

Ultra,i think you are very lucky to have someone donate for you.  My sister offered but she is 35,36 soon and it took her 12 years to get her little boy.  She had all sorts of problems and although everthing looks ok now ,she as never got pregnant since her little one who is now nearly 5 so it could be egg quality.  My neice also offered but she is only 19 and no  kids so cons said would not be an option hence DE.  I hope you can start soon,

Joan,hoping you are all ok,

Meerkat,you too.  Are you going to try again? sorry for asking .Just wondering what you thought of your treatment and did you have any frosties?some clinics seem to do them others not.  If i am being nosey,just ignore me!!

Have contacted Ceram,Fiona the nurse there was very quick replying and phoned Poland.  Spoke to actual consultant and was impressed.  Have made an appt for 25 March!!!very quick and not too long a waiting list so we will see,

Well got to go and put my chickens in.  Have had 3 eggs this week.  At least someone in this household is being productive  

Anitaxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldies

Just dropping by to quickly wish Hollysox all the very best for EC tomorrow     

Hi everyone else - hope you are all OK - will post more soon in bit of a rush ....



Meerkat xx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello everyone

Am currently seriously sleep-deprived (but not complaining!) so will have to keep this short as my brain is really  not functioning! 

Hollysox - good luck for tomorrow.  Am keeping everything crossed for you.   

Meerkat -    

CG - I think these drugs must have affected you- step away from that ironing board this instant!

Sibbs, Anita, Lorri, Joan, Ultra and any other goldies reading this -   

Ellie


----------



## sibbs

CG glad your op went ok

Hollysox  thinking of you how was EC?

anita, all systems go eh!! Gosh!!  So you are looking at Poland ?

I thought about asking my 18 year old niece cos she looks very much like me!  but that is very selfish ain’t it?  and it would be a bit weird wouldn’t it?

I’m really not ready to totally give up yet,  me & DH said we would try until I was 42, so that is what we will do,  but I do realise it is unlikely to work, so Anita I shall be following your post as I reckon I may be on the same path

xx to all


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Sibbs, i am 42 in June,do not like saying that although i never felt old until i started this .  It was my neice that asked me ,bless her and she really wanted to but it was the clinic that said no and although they did say we could try it would have to go through a panel and it would be no because of her age. I am ok about the donor route and just want to get on with it now,in fact i wish i had stuck to my original plan in Dec when i made up my mind to go for DE,perhaps i would not be feeling that i have wasted all that money on my last treatment and i could be going ahead with this sooner,

Hollysox,hope everything went well for you today and you are not too sore. 

Ellie, glad to hear from you.  Have you got any piccies of your little one?Would love to see them.

Meerkat,sorry if i was being nosey.I feel bad that i asked you now,

Lorri,Joan,Ultra and GC,hope you are all o.k and doing well,

I think i jinxed my chickens last night saying how productive they were, no eggs today and one was dead this morning .  I think it was the cockeral pestering her!!He definately thinks spring is in the air,so i am going to have to check him out

Anitaxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Everyone,

Just finished work for today and thought I look in before I strangle this arrogant secretary..... Went for baseline scan on Thu all very nice and thin. Still no news from my donor. Feel very bloated and breathless just sniffing 2x2 a day

Hollysox - hope you had 3 lovely eggs, keep my fingers crossed they will all fertilize

Anita - sorry to hear about your lost chick, maybe the naughty cockeral should go in the frying pan... Yes, I am soooo grateful for my friend. She is 33 and has no children and suffered tremendous side effects, God bless her.

Everyone else, have a great WE without ironing, dead chicken and "bearing a grudge secretaries" - grrh a right little poisoned dwarf, feels only she is doing important work(making tea and feed the Professor)

Take care, -ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone, just a quick update from me cos I am feeling really sick after ec today !

Thankfully my 3 very precious follies all contained an egg each !  Now the agonising wait for the call to say if they have fertilised ok   They are ringing me in the morning between 11am and noon....please keep your fingers crossed for me !

Will let you know what happens anyway...

Love to all xxx


----------



## goldielocks

Hollysox - So pleased to hear about your successful e/c today – great news that you have 3 great eggs – I’m sure they will be fine overnight …I remember the nerve racking wait from a few weeks ago – I so hope it will be very good news for you 

Cotswold Girl – sorry that you have had to have some follicles drained but at least it’s sorted out now and you can move onto the next phase…you don’t have to wait in limbo land like me to see if they go away by themselves – good luck for the next stage – you are well on your way  

Meerkat – hope you’re well…I have appreciated your supportive words. I am having a slightly more positive day today – even coped with my pregnant colleague asking me if my recent tiredness ( IVF stress which in fairness she doesn’t know about ) might be because “I have some news for her” Trying to think of a way to reply without giving away my innermost turmoil and irritation about her unwitting insensitivity.
I booked a session with the clinic counsellor next week – who was very nice and said I could see her at her home and not at the IVF clinic – I would have felt so awful going for counselling in the middle of scans and peoples appointments etc I’m not sure what it will achieve – but it made me feel like I am doing something…perhaps talking it all through with someone neutral will get some of it all back into proportion somehow – I hope  

Anita/sibbs – DP and I have had the beginnings of a discussion about DE…I don’t know if it is just because I have lost all my confidence in my body and the IVF process but I have started to think maybe it will be a better and more realistic option for me with a more managebale chance of success…I hate how this process has made me feel old which I never felt before – I felt young and healthy and now I don’t – I resent the IVF and the statistics for that  but facts are facts I suppose and I really do wonder about spending another £3000 + on something I have diminishing confidence in…I can hardly believe I’m saying that – it was not where I imagined myself being 6/12 ago – It’s amazing how much can change in a small amount of time. DP said he would consider it because it couldn't bear to see me so unhappy which set me off again...We do need to see the consultant first though for his feedback - appointment in just over 3 weeks - it gives me time to straighten myself out a bit I suppose 

Anyway – hope everyone else is well - I am enjoying a glass of wine again - sorry to those who are being abstemious  

Have a good weekend ya’all 

XX


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox - Well done on getting 3 eggies . I have fingers, toes and eyes crossed for 100% fertilisation.   

Anita - Wow, you certainly have gone for it, good for you. I think I will probably be going to Poland in the Summer. We decided on Poland for the matching, as DH and I are both fair skinned and light eye colour. You shouldn't *ever* regret trying everything first, as you would only look back and wonder. Money can be replaced ! I too never felt old until treading the IVF path, now I feel ancient ..... 43 later this year . How did so many years pass me by without me noticing ? Surely it was only yesterday that I was 32 !

CG - I think I would have to be drugged up to want to do the ironing too. Luckily I have a "lady that does". Its my only luxury (or vice ?).

I am on day 6 of sniffing and amazingly have no ill effects, aside from the taste and the sneezing. Better go now and blow my nose and take my drugs.

Hi to Meerkat, Ellie, Cesca, Ultra, Sibbs, Jules, Joan and anyone else I have so rudely not mentioned (maybe the drugs are affecting me after all )

x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - Well done indeed on your 3 eggs, that's fantastic news. Hope you get some sleep tonight and feel a lot better in the morning - will definately keep my fingers crossed for you       for tomorrow.

Anita - I know it might feel like you've wasted time and money but at least this way you will be sure you're doing the right thing and it sounds like you won't have to wait that long til your next tx.  Like others, I could well be following your lead! Sorry to hear about your chicken - sounds like that cockeral of yours might need to carry a government health warning if his amorous ways   were to blame  

Lorri - I've got a "lady who does" the cleaning but feel I need to at least exercise my ironing arm from time to time, it stops me feeling completely lazy.... I gave the ironing a miss yesterday in the end as still felt a bit doppy (which is no change according to my hubby). I'll be joining you soon in the old down-regging. When are you due to start stimms? As long as I DR ok this time I'll be starting mine on 5 April.

Goldielocks - sending you some cyber hugs as you sound in need of one   I hope your pregnant colleague backs off hun and speaking to the counsellor helps a little. It's good that you and DH are talking about other options such as DE as until you do you don't really know what you want to do and how strongly you feel about things. Try not to rule anything out at the moment and see how you feel when you talk things over with the clinic.

Meerkat, Joan - hope you're both doing ok, have been thinking of you.

Sibbs - glad you're not giving up yet, really hope you achieve that dream one way or another      and if any of us need a reminder that it is still possible at 42 Ellie can give us hope! Perhaps all of us can make 2007 the year our dreams come true.   

Ellie - it's great to hear from you. I hope you start to get more sleep soon and you're enjoying being a Mum. How's Sophie doing? 

Hi to Ultra and anyone I've missed, have a great weekend. I'm off to see my nephew again (born last weekend) - hoping for a nice cuddle!

Love CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls and thank you for all your good luck wishes..... 

2 of my 3 eggs fertilised and one of them was irregular, so when  the embryologist rang me she said that she and my consultant have decided if it is ok with me to take them to blastocyst and have a 5 day transfer.  She said she would ring me again today to let me know what is happening.  Thankfully they are both still developing....one at 6 cells and the other at 5 cells.  She said they would decide tomorrow whether to go with both these fresh embies or thaw the ones I have frozen from last time.  So, waiting for another call tomorrow to see how they are doing and take things from there...All very worrying and unsettling but we'll see what happens and I will let you know....please keep your fingers crossed for me girls, me and my precious embies need all the help we can get  

Sorry there are no personals today...will catch up very soon I promise...

Lots of ove to all xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox,

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, will keep my fingers crossed for you hun. I hope those 2 embies are going from strength to strength    



Love, CG xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hollysox - kepping fingers, toes & everything else crossed for you and your embries. Luckily you have frosties too, so the chances are pretty good. My nurse at the Lister says that blastocyst embries lead to pregnancy in 7 out of 10 cases.

Good luck!


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you so much for all the good luck messages  

Well, the embryologist rang to say she is happy with the way my 2 fresh embies are developing and they have decided to use them instead of my frosties    I am having ET Wednesday sometime (she's ringing me tomorrow with a time !)  I am so pleased these 2 precious embies seem to be little fighters   and I pray that those odds are in my favour with blastocysts as told to Ultra !

Ultra...how's the d/regging going hun ?  Not too many side effects I hope ?    

CG...not long now for you starting tx....sending you lots of good luck vibes for when you do start hun     

Lorri...how's it going with you ?  Again, I hope you are'nt getting too many side effects ?    

Hi's to everyone else on this lovely sunny day.... 

Lots of love and   to all xxxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Hollysox,

Sooooooooooooo pleased for you! Great news!(Where is the dancing banana when I need it)   
Sorry, never knew how to make it run through the picture.

Side effects not as bad as on monitor cycle, but still no   for my donor!!! Just come back from a lovely lunch with DP in a pub on the river - even treated me to a slimline G+T, yes, not good, but last 2 times round I lived without booze, coffee, tea, ate tons of Brazil nuts and pinapple, drank horrible green tea ate Chines herbs and........NOTING only  s ,so this time I think I take it a bit more normal at least before I have any embries transfered.  Am I now banned??

Good luck to everybody else, luv -ULTRA-


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi To everyone,

Hollysox,great news on your two embies.  They sound really good quality it just goes to show that you never know

Ultra, i think a little of what you want does you good!!.  I too went for it on both of my ivf,Zita West,vits,pomegranite juice,the works and zilch so go for it,

Lorri,hope it is all going well for you and you are feeling positive,

Hello to Sibbs,GC,Joan Meerkat and everyone, hope you all had a good weekend.  
The weather was great here and makes everything so much better,chickens behaving,cat is still mad and guinea pigs getting braver(just got them and abit afraid).  My dh says we will have a menagerie soon!!.  I think it makes me feel more maternal and gives me extra love potty i know.

Going to do dinner now,have a good evening girls,

Anitaxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Lovely Goldies  

First of all Hollysox glad to hear that your two embies are doing well.  Best of luck for Weds will be thinking of you hun     

Ultra - course you're not banned    I'm with you - normality is good - one little drink isn't going to do any harm especially as it's beforehand 

Goldielocks - hope you are still feeling positive  .  Can't believe your colleague   she obviously meant well but stuck her size 9s in it rather!  Glad to hear that you've got the appointment with the counsellor arranged.  I know what you mean about not being sure what it will achieve, but I just felt reassured that some of things I was feeling were normal and as you say helped to put it all into proportion.  

Hello and best wishes to Lorri, CG, Cesca, Ellie and Sibbs  

Glad to see our little board is picking up a bit now



Meerkat xx


----------



## Hollysox

Just another quickie from me today cos my computer keeps acting up !

How are you all doing ?  Ok I hope    

Well, my ET is all set to go ahead tomorrow at 10.15am  I have my acupuncturist arranged and already my bladder is beginning to feel the strain at all the water I need to drink beforehand  I honestly never thought I'd get to et this time and will be glad when I get my 2 embies safely back inside where they should be and will hopefully stay for 9 months to come...Just thinking, this time tomorrow I will be on the restful and stress free 2ww...  OH yeah ?

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Way to go Hollysox     
So glad you've made it to ET ... really hope that this is your time hun
This time tomorrow you'll be PUPO

All the very best 
   
Meerkat xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Hollysox,

That's fanastic news    Will be thinking of you around 1015 tomorrow - will make a change from the boring meeting I'll be sat in at that time  

Really hope this is your time        

Love CG xxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hollysox - all the best, thought of you during my wait at the Lister this morning - how did it go?

Meerkat - What is PUBO Pumped up bun in oven

Lorrie - how is your sniffing going? I am on day 13 of sniff, my donor has started   yesterday afternoon, hurray, so I am back on 4 sniffs plus 3 progynova a day, hopefully with the latter I start to feel a bit better.

I saw my consultant today to go through the consent forms as there were a few new forms giving contradicting information. In particularly I had a problem with the statement that I had not 100% ownership of any frozen embryos; the donor could withdraw consent for storage at any time. While she could not use them herself (as my partner has not given consent to this) she in theory could ask for them to be thawed and let them perish. WHY has anyone thought of such a stupid law?   

Sorry for the outburst but I've just come back from the clinic and I'm still fuming. Even my consultant was not aware of this new regulation from ****.


----------



## Hollysox

Hiya all....  Hollysox's friend here!  She's resting up as instructed BUT promises she'll catch up with you all in a couple of days!  I've left her with loads of books and CDs but no doubt she'll be stir crazy by now!  I volunteered to keep you all updated.

The 2 embies are now back on board the mothership - one was "compressed" which was just what the embriologist was hoping for (whatever compressed means!?!) and the other was >12 cells so both are looking good 
                    

Test date 28th...so plenty of positive vibes please to Hollysox....


----------



## sibbs

Hello ladies, spring is sprung wey hey!    

Anita – maybe you should make that naughty cockerel a coq au vin!    

Hollysox hope the ET went well and those 2 are snuggling in nicely. >12 cells!!!! That’s amazing!!!!!!!  Them is good vibes me tinks!!!!!   

my clinic told me I didn’t need to be full of water But I think I’ll give that a go next time!! Might wee on the doc just so he gets a ‘little discomfort’ too!!!!!       Does anyone else get told to have a full bladder  

Goldielocks have you been to the counselor yet? My clinic offer that service,  and if I bunk MORE time off work I would like to go,  I had Hypno therapy,  and (as I’ve said before) the hypno part I didn’t get,  but the ‘therapy’ I did find really helpful, so I think seeing a counselor would be good, hope you find it positive

Ultra I have given up just about everything, and always BFN so I have decided to have a drink if I fancy and try to live as normal as possible,  so that G+T deffo a good idea!

Meerkat I had to wait for a follow up, it’s a pain ain’t it? Time it comes around I don’t wanna go and drag my failure back up when I’m just getting over it.  I wish they would do it a few days after when the questions are still whirring round my head

Ultra don’t worry – there is no reason why the donor should rescind,  just hfea jargon, forget it


Ok I’m off to an aerobic convention this wknd, and next Saturday I’m off for a week in the sun in Abu Dhabi.  And I ovulate right in the middle of my holiday,        so lets hope that sun, sea, sand and s*x work where all else has failed.

Keep beautiful ladies

Xx to all


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Hollysox,glad everything went o.k. Sounds like those are embies are going to go all the way 

Meerkat, i bullied my clinic this time into my review really quick by saying we wanted more treatment and had to decide on the donor sperm!! it is amazing how quick we got in when we talked about spending more money 

Sibbs,way to go.  Sun,sea and s*x sounds good to me and you never know.  Keep on trying 

Ultra,glad the sniffing is going ok and your donor is on track.  It makes everything feel betteer when you can get on with it,

Lorri,hope it is all going fine with you and you are feeling positve still, carnt be too long now until stimming?

Goldielocks, i found the counselor really helpful and caring.  Gave us plenty to think about and made us feel at ease,we were worried over going due to donor etc but she made it feel so natural and not judgemental at all,

CG and Joan,how is it going with you both? thinking of you both

I am counting the days until we go to Poland.  Still seems alittle bit daunting and abit of a dream but it is going really fast.  Just waiting for our notes from the clinic,

Have a good night girls,,

Anita.xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Anita - I started my Down Regging injections on Tuesday so I'm back on the roller coaster   I'm on the long protocol so won't know how this phase is going for another 2 and a half weeks. DH thinks the drugs are already having an effect but I'm not sure yet - cud just be PMT  You must be starting to get excited now.

Hollysox - hope you're taking it easy, you've got precious cargo on board. Sounds like you've got some quality embies in there hun, fingers crossed they settling down and developing nicely. Hoping it's you time       

Sibbs - I'm sure the break and sunshine will do you the world of good, enjoy it   My clinic recommends you have a full bladder when you have ET - was a bit worried about it but thankfully didn't disgrace myself   Completely agree about a little of what you fancy doing no harm - had a nice glass of wine with my meal out last night! Don't do it often, especially during tx but it can't do any harm to keep things as normal as possible.

ULTRA - try not to worry too much about the donor changing their mind, I'm sure the chances of them doing that are remote. Remember the laws an   and you do have to wonder sometimes just why some of these laws are put in place. The HFEA just seems to be doing its utmost to make things as difficult as it can for anyone having tx in the country - it makes DH and I so angry   at times. Afterall whose there to protect the unborn conceived naturally...

Golidelocks - hope the counsellor helped a little.

Now Spring's arrived here's hoping it brings new life with it and a lot of luck to all of us Elites/Goldies.

     

Have a great weekend everyone,

Love CG xxxx


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox - Congratulations, your embies sound really good. Put those feet up an listen to some lovely relaxing CDs and watch some funny movies.  

Siibbs - Ooh good luck in Abu Dhabi  

Ultra - Those consent forms are a nightmare, but they are a HFEA cover their  
so don't worry about them too much

AF has arrived (finally!), so need to book my scan to see if I can start stims. I am starting to feel very nervous  

Love to you all xx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Glad to hear you are all doing well on your regimes. I am OK now since starting the Progynova looking forward to my scan on Thursday. Could do with some good news as yesterday Big Boss announced the new draft structure of our organisation following the merger with another department. Looks like my job will go to my opposite number in the other department, no idea what this  ^shake bum^ has against me, he employed me 11 years ago, but in the past 4 years tried to move me sideways twice. Now with the restructuring it looks as if he has found a legal way to totally get rid of me according to my Union rep. Well, the only good thing is as I'm working for the Public Sector they cannot be seen to make compulsory redundancies so the "redeployment bit " comes in. But it is a stressful thing you don't need in your life at the best of time, not alone when you are in the middle of your last IVF shot in the hope to have a baby.    

Sorry girls for the ME post, just had to get it off my chest. 

Hollysox - keep these feet up and up and up

Dianne - have not heard from you in ages, where are you posting?

Anita - good luck with your Poland adventure, it is a very welcoming people and I am sure you will be treated well.

Siibs - enjoy the Good Life!


-ULTRA-


----------



## Anne_7

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to give you guys some hope.  I turn 41 next month and I just got a BFP.  Off to the clinic tomorrow for my blood test for my HCG levels.

As you can see by my footer it hasn't been easy.

Love Anne X

P.S IVF is a numbers game, one day yours must come up!


----------



## ULTRA

Congratulations Anne on your  ! It sure was a long road for you. Which clinic did you have your recent treatment in if I may ask?
Good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## Anne_7

Hi Ultra,

I live in Brisbane Australia. My last 3 tx's were all at the Queensland Fertility Clinic. Remember they say that Australia leads the way with IVF, and I believe they have the top (IVF) scientist and doc's at our clinic. There are many doctors at QFC, but their is one very well know doctor Dr Warren De Ambrosis who helps women in their forties, as he really pushes the boundaries, I was with Dr Kilvert. You can always check out their web page www.qfg.com.au

I had ICSI, with short protocol like all my other tx. I got more eggs when I started stimming on day 6 rather than day 2. On this cycle I also had assisted hatching for the first time. The months prior to this tx I was taking some tonic from sharkey's healing centre http://www.sharkeyshealingcentre.com.au/ this clinic is known around the world as the baby makers, they are also opening an office in the states soon.

I have been doing some research on the internet and it seems that assisted hatching is good for women over 40, have had several failed cycles or hard shells. So if you meet any one of these criteria you fit the bill for AH.

I wish you all the best.

Love, Anne X


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Congratulations Anne - it's lovely to hear a success story!

Sibbs - have lots of fun in Abu Dhabi      

Hollysox - how is the 2WW going - hope you are getting lots of rest and your embies are snuggling in    

Ultra -    your boss  what an .  Good luck with your scan on Thursday.

CG Hope DR going OK and Lorri what stage are you at now?  Thinking of you both   

Goldielocks   hope you are OK hun  

Lots of love
Meerkat x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone  

Ultra, try not to let the work situ get you down - just concentrate on your IVF cycle. With any luck you'll be on maternity leave in a few months time     Do you think your boss knows that you've been trying for a baby and let this influence his decision?

Anne - Congratulations, I really admire your determination. Enjoy your pregnancy, I hope it's a long and healthy one   

Meerkat - that's fantastic news that you might have a donor by May. The way March has gone May will be here before you know it. It also gives you some time to recover from the last treatment.  Will be interested to hear how you and Anita get on as this may be my next move depending how this second cycle goes.

Hollysox - hope you're taking it easy hun and thinking positive thoughts   

Love CG xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone   I have been resting up as instructed   I am only 5 days into the 2ww so have a long way to go yet !  Just praying for that BFP that we all pray for come test day       

Anne congrats on your BFP hun !!!!

CG, Lorri and Ultra...how are you girls doing with your d/regging ?  I hope you aren't suffering from too many side effects   The hot flushes used to get me on long protocol...they were awful   Hope you are all doing ok though and that it isn't too long before you get to start stimms... 

Sibbs....oh you lucky devil   getting to go to Abu Dhabi...hope you are enjoying or about to enjoy some     Praying for a natural miracle for you hun    

Meerkat...good luck in finding a new donor hun...May is not very far away now      This year is flying past so fast already May will be here before we know it !

Anita hun...how are you doing ?  Your trip to Poland seems to be very near....     

Joan....are you ok hun cos I haven't seen you posting for a little while ?  Hope you are ok   

Goldielocks too....hope you are doing ok hunny ?  

Oh I dont believe it...said in the best Victor Meldrew accent a Geordie can muster !  It's SNOWING outside as I type this....     So much for spring coming    My poor plants    

Take care everyone and please keep those sticky vibes coming my way...my 2 embies and me need all the help we can get during this 2ww...


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Just back from my scan. The lining only 7mm, last time I was at 8.6. The Sonographer says it is still ok, but they always try and be positive. What are your experiences? My Progynova has been increased to 8mg a day and I will have another scan tomorrow pm.

The nurse says my donor is doing ok but would not say if there are enough eggs for both of us. I have guaranteed 4 minimum, if she only produces 3 the options are she keeps them and is out of the share programme or she donates them to me. I can take them but if the cycle is unsuccessful I do not loose my place on top of the waiting list as they promised my 4. Disadvantage, I'd have to pay another £6500.  

I have booked my 1st ever acupuncture session today to cheer me up.

CG - Nobody at work knows I am doing IVF only my DP  

Hollysox - keep up the feet, the snow is too cold to go out in.

Everyone else - take care and lots of


----------



## ULTRA

Sorry, the scales were not supposed to be there no Idea how this happened or does somebody remind me that I did not loose the 2 stone I planed to after last years unsuccessful cycle....


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Ultra....isn't it quiet on here again ?

Sorry about todays scan but sending more luck for tomorrows....I haven't a clue as to whether the thickness is ok or not as my clinic never tell me what mine measured at all !!!  Try not to worry though..if they are happy I am sure it will be fine      

Goodness, I hope and pray your donor gets enough eggs to share with you hun cos that is a lot of money to have to fork out again otherwise  

Good luck for your first accupuncture app....when do you have it done ?  I always find it relaxes me so I hope it works for you too  

My 2ww is dragging by but at least I can enjoy being PUPO for now    Just pray it turns into a + next week....   

Hope everyone is doing ok ?


----------



## ULTRA

Yes Hollysox much too quiet. I am off for the acupuncture now will let you know how it went tomorrow. Enjoy your PUPO, hope it lasts for 9 months!

_ULTRA_


----------



## Lorri

Damn !!!!!! Just lost my post    

Try again ...

Ultra - These things never seem to  run smoothly, but hopefully it will all work out for the best  for you   

Hollysox - Not too long to go now, I have everything crossed for your well-deserved BFP  

I am only on day 3 of stims, but am feeling so very tired, even dh took pity on me last night and cooked dinner, can't expect him to do it 3 days in a row. 

Told my Manager about my IVF today, due to tiredness and headaches and needing time off next week at short notice (she had noticed something was not quite right, even though I only see her about once per week). She knew about ICSI#3 and that it was my final attempt  .

Had my tarot cards read again this week, and again was asked if I was planning a family. Every time I have them read I am told I will have a baby (sometimes 2). This time was told would have 2 (dont know when I will fit 2 in !), but I only half believe it  .

Sorry for not posting much, but am too tired to read and post, but I do keep up with what you are all doing.

Hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## ULTRA

Good Morning Girls,

Lorrie - nice to hear from you. Brave of you to tell your Boss, I am lucky to (still) have flexi time with core time 10.30 to 15.30 so I can fix appointments around this and nobody is wiser. Keep at the water (but only at room temperature I learned yesterday at my acupuncture session) and feet up. I am sure you DH can manage dinner Mon-Fri night under your strict supervision from a comfy arm chair...just goes to show ladies we have to train them early! (I blame their Mums for any shortfalls on the domestic front)

My acupuncture session was wonderful - 1st ever. Although I learned that I have been doing a lot of things wrong like not giving up coffee (I am addicted to nice double expressos) drinking cold water and diet drinks with a very toxic sweetener who's name I have already forgotten (asph? can anyone jog my rapidly fading memory?) I can still feel my lining growing by the hour - honestly, for a woman not that well in tune with her body (what is mucus in the middle of your cycle) I think I did well. Susan is really great and knows all about the IVF saga. In the past 6 months she had 3 out of her 4 patients doing IVF achieving a pregnancy, one of them in her 40s. She is also very flexible and tries her best to be available next week (hopefully) before and after ET.

Keep your fingers crossed for my scan this afternoon...


-ULTRA-


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Sorry not been on for last few days,trying to sort out our notes and next week . Got sister to agree to feed cat,chickens and guineas and not tell anyone else!!.  Hinted at my mum who cannot really take it in over donors and one of my sisters is really against it so have kept quiet.

Anne 7,congratulations on your BFP.  You really have been through alot. Lots of  to you.

Hollysox,keep those feet up and keep warm. Cannot believe it as gone so cold again.  Do you test next Weds?? for some reason i thought it was earlier,maybe because they were blasts,

Ultra,glad you enjoyed your accu. Mine was excellant and he does alot of fertility girls.  Will go back to him soon when we get a donor.  Your lining sounds ok,dont let it worry you too much,

Lorri, i am lucky,my dh likes cooking and is far better at it than me and when i am tx he will often cook for me.  He always cooks sunday lunch and even xmas dinner.  Last year he cooked for 12 .  Hopefully the tiredness will wear off. i remember the headaches though and they are not pleasant take care of yourself,

Meerkat,wow.  So you have been to Poland !!.  I am glad that you are impressed with them.  I am seeing Dr. Rokicki on Monday.  He spoke to me personally on the phone and was lovely.  Got to leave here at 2am in the morning to get to Luton and flight and only stopping for the day  and then coming back on evening flight to arrive here after all the travelling about 2am following morning.  Will be shattered but will be worth it, is it still really cold out there,did you take polish currency with you or cards//have been told some cards do not work.Being nosey again but would appreciate any tips or advice,

CG,hope it is all going ok with you . Are you still d/regging/

Got my nephew on Sunday and am making easter bonnets for school competition ,he is lovely ,am going to do easter eggs as well .My sister is hopeless at anything arty,so got to do my best!!especially amongst thse other mums 
Have a good Friday night girls.  We are having curry 

anita


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Sorry for not posting for a while - really busy week at work and very tired in the evenings. Still D/regging, waiting for AF to arrive.....Went out for a girls night out last night which was long over due 



ULTRA said:


> Sorry, the scales were not supposed to be there no Idea how this happened or does somebody remind me that I did not loose the 2 stone I planed to after last years unsuccessful cycle....


Ultra - must have been a freudian slip on those scales - made me laugh  Can't believe how much weight I've put on trying to conceive. My good intentions of losing some between cycles went for a burton too. 

Anita - How exciting, really hope your trip to Poland goes well.    Shame you can't stay longer but if it's colder than here, a flying visit will probably be long enough this time round.

Hollysox - sending you and your embies loads of sticky vibes       Really hope it's your time   

Lorri - I'm with Anita on DH's dinner duties, sit back and instruct if you're feeling tired - unless of course he's a terrible cook 

Ultra - glad you enjoyed your acupuncture - sounds like she's a good one too. Acupuncture helps increase the blood flow to the uterus so I'm sure you'll have a nice juicy lining in no time! 

Hope everyone is well. Here's a sprinkling of baby dust for good luck.

      

Here's hoping we all get lucky this year,

Love CG xxxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Just a quicky reply before the football starts. Had my scan on Friday pm and the sonographer could not believe her eyes. My lining had grown in a day from 7.0 to 8.9 mm!!! I am a convert to acupuncture!!! EC on Mon or Tue. Kepp your fingers crossed for me, thanks, ULTRA

PS from what day does the 2ww count, EC or ET


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra - see those docs don't know everything   Glad you surprised them and your lining is doing well. Will keep everything crossed for you.

Afraid the 2ww starts from ET - a bit of acupuncture during the 2ww will help keep you as chilled as you can be!

Here's some babydust and    for good measure. 

    

Good luck,

CGxxx


----------



## Lorri

Ultra - Well done on your lining

Anita - Best of luck in Poland , no doubt I will be picking your brains

Hollysox   

I have had a couple of disastrous injection nights. Thursday night dh messed up and hadn't put the puregon cartridge in properly so when he injected the plunger went down and no dose at first. We had to guess at how much went in and had to do another injection (3 in total!).  Last night we had a power cut from 5pm to 1am, so had to do injections by candlelight and torch. Harder than you can imagine, having to pass the torch back and forth "hold this.. shine it here... hold that... where is the lid .." etc etc !!  Bloody cold too, so went to bed soon after, at least it forced me into an early night. Hope this isn't a bad omen. First scan on Monday, so feeling a lot nervous about that !!! Still suffering headaches  . 

Better go as am missing the skating, Kieran is so yummy.

Hi to CG, Sibbs, Joan, Meerkat and everyone else  

xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

That's great news about your lining Ultra - fingers crossed for EC    
At my clinic they count 2WW from EC - think it varies from clinic to clinic though 

Best of luck and sticky vibes to Hollysox for test day.  Really hope you get the BFP you so deserve hun       

Lorri -   at your story about injections by candlelight.  Now I know what they mean about a shot in the dark!    Best wishes for your first scan on Monday   


CG hope DR is going OK and AF is soon with you 

Hello to everyone else Lorri, Sibbs, Goldielocks - hope you are all well

Ample sprinkles of babydust all round 

    

Meerkat xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join in your thread?

I have just started my first IVF and on day 2 of injecting Puregon, it was much easier than I thought.... I bumbled around for the first 5 mins trying to pluck up the courage to inject, in the end I counted to 3 and jabbed the needle in and guess what I could not feel a thing! - I think that is due to my extra padding around my tummy!  

Good luck to you all and when I get a min I will read though the thread and find out who is who etc....


  

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Debs, welcome and good luck with your treatment. Glad the injections are going ok. Yes the extra padding does help doesn't it - I've got some of that too   Are you on the long or short protocol?

Lorri, I hope your scan goes well on Monday     Not the best time for a power cut but I'm sure it's not a bad omen hun.  Hope the headaches clear up soon and those tarot cards were right.  

Hollysox, hope you're bearing up ok and taking it easy. Hope you get really positive news soon   Sending those embies some sticky vibes    

Love and hugs to everyone    

CG xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls, hope you are all doing ok today ?  It is lovely and sunny outside here...been sitting in the garden for a little bit which was very pleasant.... 

Well, only one more day to do before I can test....I have resisted the urge to test early this time cos frankly....I am scared stiff of doing the test    Just so pray it will be good news from me on Wednesday...     If anyone has any positive vibes going spare can you send them in my direction ?  Thanks  

Hi Debs and welcome !  Sending you lots of good luck wishes for your tx hun...       

Ultra...wow what an improvement after the acupuncture tx !  Everything crossed for EC hun...     

Lorri...what fun you had injecting in the dark ?  Hope you have had no more trouble hun    Hope your scan went well today and that the headaches are easing a bit now !  Take care hun....

Meerkat...how are you doing hun ?   

CG...how are things with you too ?   

Anita...have you been to Poland yet hun or are you there now ?  I hope everything goes well for your trip....   

Hellos to everyone else out there   
  Take care....xxxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi all 

What a glorious day it's been -apparently it's meant to be getting colder again at the end of the week! - boooo!!!

Cotswold Girl - I am on a short protocol went straight to stimming, I am still trying to get my head around why they do the 2 different ones.... I thought maybe it was because some people suffer with Endo and other problems... but other ladies I have spoken to still have long protocol with prior problems, all a mystery to me, unless someone can shed some light on it for me?

Hollysox - lots of       to you good luck and no cheating until test day or I will send the   to your door!  

Debs xxx


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox - Well done you for resisting those evil peesticks  . Not much longer to go. Sending you tons of positive vibes for that BFP on Wednesday       

Debs - Hello and welcome to our very friendly goldies club. The jabs get so much easier, that you will soon be doing them blindfold (or in candlelight like me   ). 

Meerkat- I thought your comment about being a shot in the dark was hilarious  , typical of this whole IVF game too. 

Ultra - Hope EC went well (if today). I hope you get good quality  . I have always counted 2ww from EC (day0). 

Had my first stim scan today, and was half expecting to have not responded, but heaved a huge sigh of relief to see a lovely thick lining and about 7 follies in total. I know thats all I can expect, but was worried that being another year older and on lower dose and no idea of FSH that there might only be 1 or 2 ... phew. Dose has been upped though as E2 low, but I am not going to worry about that too much, as am so chuffed to have some follies. Just praying they are QUALITY.  Hurdle #1 cleared ! 

Weather here is so gorgeous that I am sweating it out on my swing in my sheletered garden corner 

Love, luck and babydust to you all x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Lorri - 7 follies that's great - you may get a couple more by the time of EC    When do you next go in for your scan?

Hollysox - well done for resisting the urge to test. Just keep sending those embies positive vibes, we will too           

I'm still waiting for AF to start properly but it does seem to be on its way at last. Just as well too as I'm exhausted and feeling ancient. Starting to wonder if I'm too old for all of this.   I suppose the fact I'm tired is a good thing as shows the drugs are having some effect ...

At least the suns back  

CGxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Lorri - lucky seven sounds great to me - sending heaps of quality growing vibes   

Welcome Debs and best of luck with your treatment

Hollysox - sending you a dance with lots of positives vibes for Wednesday - really hope this is your time hun x Here we go .... 1 2 3

[fly]                            ​[/fly]

CG hope AF is soon with you - no more mentions of being too old or else 

Love to everyone else
Meerkat x


----------



## Debz1965

Morning all

Thanks for all the lovely welcome messages, it's much appreciated.


Lorri - I have already become a bit of a pro now doing my injections, I get up, sort the pen out, dial it up to the required amount and grab a 'good inch' *ahem*   and stick it in! - I think the candle light would prove interesting, fortunately I only have to do mine in the morning, so no fear of having to do it 

CG - To old? my rump you're to old! bad girl thinking that!   

I am off to enjoy the lovely sun, before it disappears, have to make the most of the sun living in Wales!  

Take care all

Debs x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Can I ask you all to look at the Its a knockout  thread - on G&B
> 
> we still need 6 teams for the "ultimate Quiz night"
> 
> Friends, Fun & Bubbles - How hard can it be
> 
> Check out the link in my signature and leave
> 
> ~Dizzi~


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Just a quick posting,need to go to bed early tonight and feel shattered.  Poland very nice but do not recommend it in one day since sunday have had about 6 hours sleep.

Dr Rok very nice,although found it all very quick.  Have got all of meds and a donor lined up , although unfortunately it will be frosties which i know does not have such a good success rate.  Basically a girl there is having ec on Monday and as been let down and he as contacted others but no reply so asked us. He said he will get my cycle in order and will be back there in May. Do not know if this is a good thing or not but with having de and ds could be a long wait overwise and they are having a few problems over there.

Hollysox.  good Luck for tomorrow. Lots of   to you.

Lorri,well done on those 7 follies.  Thats a really good number

Hello to Debz

Hello to Sibbs,Goldielocks,CG and to everyone,

Meerkat i have IM you.

Well of to finish dinner and then early night,

Anita.xx


----------



## dianne

*Hollysox*

All the best for testing tomorrow 
Everything still crossed for you love

Dianne x x x


----------



## Hollysox

Bad news I'm sad to say....   for me this morning....   Stupidly I had let myself build up my hopes as this 2ww had been so much like the one where I got my positive result....but it is not meant to be      I am now wondering if it will ever be my turn    The clinic have advised me to continue with the drugs and then re test on Friday as they say sometimes you can get a false negative....not my luck that though.  

I am thankful for the 3 frosties I have because they are my last chance so a lot is riding on these bunch of cells frozen in time....I cannot bear the thought of going through another full ivf cycle that's for sure !  Besides, after my hopeless response last time I doubt they would suggest going that route anyway....

I'll probably get a review appointment for next week so will just have to see what he says then....

Sorry about the self indulgent post....I hope you can forgive me today ?

Take care everyone.....xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hollysox I am so sorry to hear your news   this whole IF for everyone is so unfair, you never know Friday could bring good news for you will keep everything crossed for you.

Look after yourself

Debbie xxx


----------



## Kelly42

Hollysox
I'm so sorry for your sad news  
Kelly x


----------



## Lorri

Hollysox - I am so sorry you got BFN today , you really deserve for this to work for you. I truly hope Friday brings good news. Its not stupid to build up your hopes, after all, that is what IVF is "hope" and without that we are  . Take care 

Anita - Sounds like fate to me, go for it 

CG - I have been feeling tired too, especially on downreg, and still tired on stims, though not quite so headachy (downreg drug is halved), not sure if its a good sign or not. I have booked some time off to give me some rest time in the run up to EC. Here is an AF dance for you, hope she rears her ugly head very very soon.
[fly]                    [/fly]

xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hollysox,  i am so sorry  .  You never know perhaps Friday will look better,i hope so.  Sending you both lots of   

anita.xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - I'm so very sorry I truly hoped to be hearing that you had succeeded. Like the others I really hope that Friday brings better news   

Life really does suck some times  

Take care hun and if Friday doesn't bring good news I hope those frosties are the ones       

CG xxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Lorri - thanks for the AF dance, it's still needed! Some small signs that it's on its way but AF still keeping me waiting, humdinger of a headache since Sunday and feel completely wiped out so work a real struggle - will be glad of Easter break next week for some time off. Just hoping it turns up by Tuesday when I go for my DR blood test - I need my oestrogen back.   Have upped my cabbage intake now as that helped me DR last time  Annoying thing is my AF is normally very regular and now it's a week late....

I hope you're feeling better soon. When are you going to finish work? Are you going to have much time off after EC?

Anita - It does sound like it might be fate. Is the donor a good match hun? Fantastic news if they are as you won't have long to wait.

I think a group hug is in order 

        

CG xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hollysox 
So sad to hear your news hun
Hope that Friday brings better news for you
Lots of love and take good care of yourself


Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

CG, i would send you a AF dance only i do not know how to do it!! .Yes the donor is quite a good match and what we do not get in her we can get in the DS!!.  Just wish it was a fresh tx and not FET.  I just keep thinking that the odds are so much better with fresh.  Am going to ring Dr Rok and have a chat 

Hollysox,hope you are feeling better.  Good for you booking some time off.  It could be just the thing you need.

Hello to debsz,kelly, meerkat,sibbs and to everyone

Am off out tonight,local pub for a fundraiser,pie and mash and bingo.  Should be a laugh 

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Lorri & Meerkat - thanks for the dances, they worked    AF arrived today.

Anita - I don't know haw to do them either, not IT literate enough I guess. Any tips welcomed for those of you in the know  

Hollysox - thinking of you    

Love to all, CG xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi everyone,

CG,glad AF arrived ,just waiting for mine to start so i can begin on meds 

Meerkat,will try and have a chat today with Dr Rok.  Am also going to ask if maybe he would let my embies go to blasts if i stop with this donor.  Will ask him about problems over there for you, although i have gone on to abroadies site and mentioned it there and no one there as commented on it.  It makes you wonder if it was abit of a push for us to accept this donor not that i am saying he was lying but maybe it will not have an knock on effect on De like he said!!

Hollysox,hoping you have good news today. Thinking of you.

Weekend just about here again.  It seems to be getting quicker and quicker!!

Have a good one girls.

anita.xx


----------



## Lorri

I am feeling a bit down today, as I had another scan and only have 3 good sized follies, and 2 smaller ones , so I am expected to only get 3 eggs (they keep reminding me that may not even get that), the other 2 *may* catchup. I know it only takes 1 and its quality that counts, but still can't be happy about it, especially when I had 7 follies last week, all same size. Bloody ancient body - how did I grow so old, don't feel it ?!

I have been stimming for 2 weeks now and so was hoping to trigger tonight. Was getting a bit worried over the weekend that I was going to ovulate early as getting loads of EWCM and pains (probably just wind ), but follies are 12mm to 17mm so no danger of that !

Just heard, I am triggering tomorow, but will also need to inject again tomorrow before triggering (not ever heard of that one before). They haven't suggested cancelling, though it has crossed my mind. I am feeling very negative about this now 

Cr*p weekend too, DIY went pants and I broke the central heating clock, so we have no heating. Luckily have a backup immersion for the hot water, so I just hope we aren't in for a cold snap any time soon.

Hope everyone is doing OK, group hug needed


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Oh Lorri - hugging you right back    
Sending you lots of positive vibes, good wishes and prayers that your follies produce some lovely eggs for you.  
Very best of luck    

Meerkat x


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Lorri

I was about the same as you hunni, 3 good follies on one side and 2 smaller ones on the other, I had my EC today and they oddly got 2 eggs from the 3 big follies, but 2 bonus balls from the smaller ones on the left hand side..... so you never know what surprises are in store! Next hurdle is fertilisation of course!

Keep your chin up gal, I am sure you will be fine, my smaller follies grew bigger on the final trigger injection and I am sure yours will to  

Send you lots of      hun

Sending hugs to everyone 

Debs xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Lorri, try not to get down.  I know on my first ivf i was told the others were too small but come EC i had more than was thought.  You never know and it IS the quality not the quantity!!! 

Debz. Good luck with your follies.  Hope they all fertilize and are a good grade. Sending you lots of   .  Will you have ET on Weds??.  Take it easy now and try to relax.  Easier said than done 

Not a long post today girls.  Have had sore throat,shakes and felt quite poorly over weekend.  Very rare i am ill.  Have started AF today though,11 days late and i have never been that late before,just goes to show what these drugs can do to you..

anita.xx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the long break but the last week was turbulent. E/c on Tue of the 6 eggs I received 5 fertilized! we were over the moon! It meant I had to return early from a conference to be in London Thu night. Fr morning the clinic called to say 2 grade 1 embries of 7 and 8 cells should go back on Fri morning. We wanted to go the save blastocyst route, but were told by embryologist with not very good English that this was not necessary as the two had selected themselves whereas the other 3 embries were 6,5 and 4 cells. They could do blasts and see if good enough for freezing.We were pretty confused and our consultant on hols!

Well, we had to take their advice and went for Fri transfer of 2 embries. I had acupuncture before and afterwards, really great experience with Susan Astbury, a specialist in treating ladies on IVF. The we went straight to a very nice hotel near the clinic and I stayed in bed with feet up being spoiled rotten until Sunday.

Now I have taken time off until test day 11th April still no housework just lay on sofa or bed, get to watch funny films as doctor prescribed, but cannot find any!!! Mustbe my German sense of humour or the lack of it. Even after 20 years in Britain I find comedy difficult. Monthy Python or Moris & Wisecomb go past me, even rude jokes in my male dominated work environment sb has to explain to me which is great fun for others who can't believe that a lady with 3 degrees cannot grasp such basics.....

Anyway, nice to be back, 

-ULTRA-

Holysox - my heart goes out to you


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Lorri, there's still time for some more follies to appear       Hopefully that trigger injection and a couple more stimming injections will do the trick    

Debs - I hope you're little embies are doing well and dividing nicely for you      

Anita - hope you're feeling a little better. I've had a horrible cold for just over a week now - it started with a sore throat - they seem to be doing the rounds at the moment. Off to bed shortly as I've got an 0830 appt for my DR test tomorrow which means a 6am start.   - what I'll look like at 6am tomorrow!

Ultra - great news, well done! Sounds like you've got some really strong contenders on board.     Keep your feet up and switch comedians - I'm British and don't find Monty Python or Morcombe and Wise even slightly funny so don't worry it's not you !! 

Group hugs all round      Take care everyone. 

Love,

CG xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra - just a thought but Absolutely Fabulous and Black Adder are funny (well I think so) and if you haven't tried them theri worth a shot for passing the 2ww.

Good luck, CG xxx


----------



## Lorri

Thanks everyone ! I am 50/50 at the moment, hopeful vs resigned to yet another BFN. At least DH managed to fix the heating  

Debs - Good luck with fertilisation, each step seems to be more stressful than the last doesn't it    ?

ULTRA - Sounds like you have a couple of good ones there. Fingers crossed for some frosties too. Lucky you having time off and feet up, I am back at work next week, have to as have some training scheduled  .  Some of the English humour passes me by too, I just don't get Little Britain or The Office. I love Vicar of Dibley and other similar stuff. Cannot stand most sitcoms though. Four Weddings and a Funeral is good too. 

CG - How did scan/tests go, can you start down/regs yet ?

Anita - hope you feel better soon. The drugs and effects are horrid !!!!!!

Hollysox - Thinking of you, hope you are OK.

xx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Goldies,

Glad I'm not the only one that finds sitcoms NOT funny. Will try Black Adder and definitely watch 4W & a F again - just love Hugh Grant!

Bad news on the frosties - none of the three embries were good enough to freeze     Keep the fingers crossed for my fighters, 100% more chance than on 1st attempt!

Lorri - keep hanging on follies are strange things and can grow over night by millimeters. Have you tries Acupuncture? Made all the difference to me this time. I can recommend my practitioner and give you her no. if you like . Send me a PM if you like.

Luv to everyone from

-ULTRA-


----------



## Lorri

ULTRA - I did acupuncture on ICSI#3, threw everything at it ! It helped bring my cycle to 28 days, but I had my worse quality of eggs ever. To be honest, haven't gotten around to making another appointment as my acu lady is always so very busy and only works part time, so have decided to go it alone and do this attempt without anything, just me, water and chocolate  , not even taking much time off. Sorry you didn't get any frosties, but just goes to show the best ones went back  

xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Still not a 100%, feel rough and cannot sleep at nights.

Ultra,sorry about your frosties but great news on your embies.  They sound really great 


Meerkat, yes i have heard from Dr Rok.  Did not mananged to ask him about donor situation over there but have got to mail him so will ask him then.

All happened very quick. .  Tried to get hold of him and couldnt,managed to on Monday and he said he had just IM me and i had got 6 frosties . The donor was not even supposed to have had them out yet and we were told around 10, so a little disappointed and surprised,especially since we were going to ask him if we had this donor could we go to blasts,which cannot  do now and we have DS and were not even told the details.  So it looks like we will have to go ahead with our frosties.  Got to mail him for how to do meds.

Lorri, hope everything is going well for you.  Thinking of you 

anita.xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi All

Just to give you an update that I had 2 eggs fertilize, but only 1 embie went on to divide nicely, so I had that one put back yesterday, test date is on 16th April, long shot, but you never know!!

Lorri - how are you doing?

Ultra - Keep your feet up and take it nice and easy, I plan to have a nice relaxing time on my 2ww, apart from cooking dinner of course and the odd bit of light housework!  

Anita - Really sorry to hear you are not feeling well, I hope everything works out for you both OK 

Big hugs to, CG, Meerkat, Hollysox and anyone else I have missed.

Take care all

Debs x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - well done. I hope you and that little embie of yours are snuggling up.     

Ultra - I hope you're taking it easy and day time tv isn't driving you   It's enought to make anyone feel like doing a spot of housework or ironing to relieve the boredom but try to resist  

Anita - 6 embies is good, although I can understand you must have mixed feelings if you were expecting to hear about the DS first. I hope you start to feel better soon and that your little embies are super quality.    

Hollysox & Meerkat - I hope you're both keeping well. Have you decided on your next steps yet?

Hugs and babydust to all     

Oh almost forgot to mention - I've down-regged and can start stimming today. Have reached the    stage now - slightist thing sets me off, what a   

CG xxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG

If it makes you feel better, when I left my friends on Sunday we headed off down the road and I just burst in to tears, dp stopped the car and gave me a hug and asked what was wrong - I had no idea why I was crying... 
It's a hormonal thing and I don't think anyone would expect you to not get upset... 


You cry away gal, I felt loads better afterwards!!

Deb xx


----------



## Lorri

Quick update from me. Had EC yesterday, only got 2 eggs. Heard today that 1 didn't survive the ICSI and the other fertilised abnormally so has been discarded, so its all over for me. Feel very disappointed but not surprised. This last attempt was a long shot. In a strange way I am glad not to have to endure the 2ww only to have my  hopes dashed at the end. We are not sure what we will do next, possibly donor, just not ready to make any decisions yet. We are licking our wounds and trying to enjoy the sunshine and long weekend. I will probably take a break from FF for a while to try to get on with life without focussing on IF.

Good luck to the rest of you,I wish I could make all our dreams come true, we all deserve better than this  .

xx


----------



## Debz1965

Lorri

If you log in and read this my heart goes out to you...nothing anyone could say will make your situation better. I am so sorry for you and your dh that you did not make it to transfer... take it easy, try and enjoy the long break and the sunshine.

 big hugs to you and your dh.

Take care hun

Deb xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Lorri, Like Deb said I know there's nothing I can say to make things better. I'm so very sorry that things didn't work out for you. Love and hugs to you and your DH     

CG xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Lorri.....                    

Totally gutted for you and your DH.....


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Lorri,

I have just seen your message and am so sorry .  I know how it feels to go through all of this and then nothing,not even ET.  

Thinking of you and your dh,   

Anita.xx


----------



## ULTRA

Lorri,

so sorry to hear your news. I know exactly how you feel, I found this situation even harder to deal with than after my 1st failure. At least you felt pregnant for 2 weeks. I took it for granted that the 2nd attempt must be better than the 1st and did not dream that we won't even make it to E/T...

You'll pick yourself up again just as I did, for me a complete break was good and DE route the best option forward. Take care and have a big big drink now!

Big , you are in my prayers

-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Just popped into say Hi...I'm sorry for being awol for a while and even more sorry to have read some of the recent posts....  Group hug time....

I'm now trying to get my head around trying tx with my frosties....My consultant said I shouldn't think about having another fresh cycle mainly cos the response this time round was so bad....so, use the frosties first and then if that fails....DE and DS for me ?  Still not 100% sure I will do that though....I am going to book into see the counsellor to try and help me to put things into perspective...I feel lost and very much alone at this heartbreaking time.... 

Here's some babydust for us all and just want to wish everyone who is currently having tx all the very best.....    

Take care everyone...xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Oh Hollysox I'm so sorry things are proving so difficult. Give yourself a little time before you try with your frosties hun, you've been through such a lot and it must have taken its toll. I so wish that we could all achieve our dream.

Seeing a counsellor might help as just talking it through with someone independent can be good for you - even if it doesn't seem so at the time. 

Debs & Ultra - sending you loads of . I hope you're both taking things easy still and you're enjoying the sunshine.

Anita - how are you hun? I hope you're feeling better about your prospective embies.    

Hugs all round      

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## dianne

Ultra 
Thinking of you for testing tomorrow    
Dianne x x


----------



## ULTRA

Dear Goldies,

You should be the 1st ones that hear my fantastic news:

- having been a good girl for the 2ww, putting up feet, no housework, lots of acupuncture & chocs & supplements, no coffee & booze & baths and above all NO EARLY TESTING  
I can report that we had a big, fat strong  this morning at 5am, which was confirmed by the clinic this afternoon!

I am still under shock as, although I had no bleeding or spotting I still feel bloated and little stingy pains occasional. DP and I are ecstatic although we realise it is very early days, but we have never been this far and both look forward to climbing the next hurdle - 1st scan for heartbeat(s) on 1st May.

Thank you all for your good wishes, support and baby dust - hopefully this is a good omen for everyone on this thread! 

My heart goes out to my egg sharer - I hope she has had good news too - I will forever be in her debt.

-ULTRA-


----------



## Kelly42

Hi Ultra
what fab news!!!!    
      
i am a terminal lurker and hope you don't mind me dropping in with my congrats.

You have made my night.  

here's some      for us all
Take care
Kelly x


----------



## ULTRA

Thank you so much Kelly, hopefully it will be your time soon. 
You are a mum to to angels, best of luck for the future, I blow you some bubbles


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra,

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

I'm so pleased for you hun - I'm sat here with a big grin on my face, you've made my night too.   

We soooo needed some good news! You must be on 

Here's to a very healthy and happy pregnancy.   

CG xxxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ultra

Wow, fantastic news on your     

Well done you! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Debs xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Ultra,

Have posted elsewhere to you both but wanted to say again congratulations   

Hopefully this is the first of many coming our way,

anitaxx


----------



## ULTRA

Thank you all so much for your congratulations and good wishes, it really means a lot to us.

It slowly sinks in now when I keep looking at the test stick  
Although I have been off work since 27th March I feel no urge to go back tomorrow, but no choice. At least the restructuring does not bother me so much now - if these embries stay put (please God let them stay) the University can't make me redundant!

Take care and good luck in all your ventures.


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Ultra

That is really great news - here's to a happy and healthy 8 months










Best wishes Meerkat xx


----------



## Joan

Wow! you clever ol' thing Ultra! well done and take good care not to stress and work too hard. xx

It's me Joan. I'm back. I'm not quite sure where I've been. I suppose I've been busy and sad and stressed.

Amazing to read through like 6 or 7 pages and follow peoples stories all at one sitting. Poor Lorri and poor Hollysox. I send you big hugs and hope that you guys are doing okay.

I went out a couple of days ago to a lunch party. it was easter day. dp was working. there was a couple with a beautiful 1 year old girl and a 3 year old boy. I found it extremely difficult for the first 20 minutes and had to hide upstairs till I stopped crying. pathetic really. i don't go out much.

anyway i still havent had my result after the hysteroscopy! useless. It took me weeks to recover from the anaesthetic. still not really better. i totally lost my memory!

So. i'm back but am going on a special holiday on monday with dp for nearly 2 weeks. my darling mum is sending us to the maldives!!! I normally go to a caravan once a year up north for 10 days, so i'm in shock. mainly because i tried on my bikini and could not belEEVE the fat, lumpy bumpy, cellulitey, ugly sausage legs that i could see in the mirror, and as i looked down. i don't know whose they were. So they're certainly not coming on holiday. I'm going to see if i can get some other ones if i pop down the gym over the weekend and swim a couple of lengths.

The holiday is lined up especially with my cycle. so, apparently it's often good after a good old scrape out, and we are hoping to make a natural stress free (mini-sausage-legged) baby on holiday.  Failing that, we shall start a new ICSI cycle in May.

I am also sad because i am missing my hairy-baby (pictured) as he has had to go and stay with a friend whilst we are away. SUCH a shame he can't fly (like scooby doo in the film) and come with us. he loves the sun.

eNUF rambling from me. Well. it's great to be back and i would like to join in the group hugs please. i shall check in til Monday and then send you all loads of dust and hugs and love from the beach.

love to every one, and hi to new Debs too,

Joan.


----------



## Hollysox

ULTRA....huge congratulations on your BFP hun.....you so deserve it       

Here's to a happy healthy 8 months of pregnancy to come.....

Well done


----------



## ULTRA

Thanks Holysox   and Joan, so good to hear from you both - you will be next it is going to be a good year 2007 for the Goldies!!!

I am still numb on what to do next. So much to sort out in DP's life and mine... don't know if I go back to Germany to have the baby - life would be so much easier with my parents and sis around to help. We would have a big rent free appartment maybe even a house and a p/t job for me, but DP speaks only enough German to order a pint and talk about the weather....

Still, one step at a time - make it to the scan on 1st May and then to the 12 week barrier.

I envy you Joan, the Maledives!!! Take your snorkle gear it is supposed to be fab for that. DP and I had a holiday in Mallorca booked and paid for, but I am reluctant to fly at hopefully 11 weeks. I would never forgive myself if sth goes wrong...

Take care &


----------



## Debz1965

Joan

Have a fantastic holiday in the Maldives. I went there in 1997 and was totally blown away by the fishies in the ocean... make sure you take snorkelling gear as it's often expensive to hire out there, (you are on an Island and they have the monopoly on you touch) 
I felt like an intruder in underwater world, be prepared to be truly amazed and watch out for those picasso trigger fish, very territorial if you get to close!  

At least the monsoon season is over I think, but saying that it did not spoil my holiday, just rained got very windy and the sun came out and all back to normal again 

Have a fab time and tell all us jealous people about it when you get back!
(not that I am envious or anything)  

Have a safe journey

Debs x


----------



## Lorri

ULTRA - Wow, fantastic news, well done you !!

Joan - Welcome back !! What a lovely mum you have, sounds like just what the doctor ordered, very good luck with the holiday, hopefully the icsi in May won't be needed  . Don't feel bad about feeling bad and having a good cry, we all suffer from that.  I keep cancelling lunch with a friend at work, and have been avoiding her since I found out she was pg with her 2nd, she goes on maternity soon which I will be glad of as it just upsets me to see her, as I have been having tx since before she had her first baby.

Dh and I have decided to go on holiday too, but cant go till June, will be booking it v soon though. I  still feel bad about failed tx though, but am getting there. I am also still suffering from EC and drugs with sore (.)(.) and pains in ovaries, cant remember if this is normal after a week, but is a constant reminder  .

Take care everyone x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Joan & Lorri,

Sending you both some huge cyber hugs      Seeing other peoples bumps and cute children gets to me too, and lately they seem to be everywhere. 

Joan - I think you've got my legs!! If the gym and swimming don't work do what I do reach for a bottle of fake tan and a sarong, for me out of sight out of mind worked for my deathly white legs and brown legs (even if they are fake) look so much slimmer    Hope you have a fantastic time - a bit of rest and relaxation in the sun  will do you no end of good.

Lorri - I think I had a lot of strange pains in my ovary area after I finished the drugs on the last cycle. I hope everything settles really soon - if you think it's going on for too long give the clinic a ring.  Getting away for a holiday sounds like a good idea. We've booked flights to Spain in late June as realised we'd need a break if things go the way the last cycle did...

Debs - sending you some  hun. Hope the 2ww is going ok.

Anita - I hope you're feeling more positive about those frosties with your name on them. I guess it won't be long before you have ET.

Hollysox & Meerkat - hope you are both keeping ok.   

Ultra - I hope you're taking things easy at work, it must be a great if somewhat surreal feeling at the moment. A big rent free apartment must have it's attractions - couldn't you give your DH a crash course in German?  

I had a scan today and they've confirmed that I can go in for EC pn Tuesday morning, so I'm approaching that next hurdle really fast now... 

Have a good weekend everyone,

Love CG xxx


----------



## Lorri

CG - That's great, I hope all goes well on Tuesday    

What a gorgeous day today, at times it is lovely not having tx or preparing for it, as we went to the pub for lunch and sat in the sun with a lovely glass of wine  

Something really strange happened today, I wasn't expecting AF for almost another week, but had horrid dark red clot when I went to the loo and have been havin EWCM in the last few days, so I am really confused. I guess hormones are still all over the place    Mind you we did   this morning  

Long may this weather continue 

Love and luck to you all   xx


----------



## Debz1965

CG

I hope everything goes OK for Tues, sending you lots of    

I have my official test day tomorrow, did a naughty hpt today and got a bfn, so not expecting any good news, although I am having the test done via the GP so will have to wait until Tues/Weds to have the result confirmed. I have been having AF symptoms since day 5pt and they have been exactly the same as in a 'normal' cycle. 
I fear a round 2 coming up!

I hope you all had a fantastic weekend

Debs xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

GC,Hope it all goes well tomorrow.Got everything crossed for you.  Lots of    

Debs,you never know .On my first ivf i got a BFN then a BFP and although it turned out to be a chemical it just shows those peesticks can get it wrong.

Merrkat,still no word from Poland??.It is very quiet on the site and no one seems to be going through treatment at the moment.  All still waiting.  Lets hope you hear something soon. 

Lorri, you never know what those nasty drugs are doing to us My AF this time was 12 days late and i have never had that and yet af was very light.  All confusung 

Ultra, hope you are taking it easy and enjoying the sun

Me??  I have to start meds next week.  Start with the most enormous injection i have ever seen 
In my bottom too.  Dh cannot wait and i am already sweating!!!

Talking of dh he as just arrived home and will have to go and finish dinner.  Playing good wifey at the moment making sure he is nice to me next week

anita.xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone, thank you for all your good wishes - they're much appreciated. I'm a bit worried about EC tomorrow but less so than I would have been thanks to acupuncture this afternoon (think I'm addicted  ) 

Debs, I really hope it's better news when your clinic does the test. Thinking of you    

Anita - always a good idea to be nice to hubby if he's going to be wielding the injections   

Enjoy the   everyone - looks like a good time to have a couple of weeks off. I can probably manage doing nothing ona sun lounger in the back garden better than if I'm stuck in the house looking at the ironing piling up  

CG xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi All

Just to give you all an update I got my BFN today, as I expected it to be... AF is singing in full force now. Ohh well at least it has not messed up my monthly cycle as it does with some poor ladies!

Onwards and upwards.....

Anita - good luck for your   bum jab!!

Take care all

Debs xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone....another lovely sunny day for us all today  

Debs...oh hun, I am so sorry to see your news today    Take care of yourself  

CG...hope you are feeling ok after this mornings EC ?  I hope they managed to get some lovely eggies for you and that you will have good news tomorrow...       ....take it easy hun.

Anita...good idea being nice to your DH since he is going to be giving you the jabs in your bum  . Are they gestone injections    Wishing you tons of good luck wishes for your tx with those frosties hun...wont be long now      

Lorri...hi hun  ....I'm glad that you are beginning to feel a bit better about everything....I am too but some days are worse than others by far....   That's a great idea to book a holiday though...have you decided where to go yet ?  Have a fab time wherever you end up though....

Joan...have you gone away yet ?  If not, have a great time   If you are away.....well, you wont see this till you come back so I hope you HAD a good holiday    

Meerkat...how are you doing hun ?  Are you waiting for your next round of tx ?  I hope you are ok though and trying to stay positive....   

Ultra....how are you doing hun ?  Taking it easy I hope    Not long til your 1st scan when you will be able to see your baby/s heartbeats.....how fantastic !  Sending you so much    

Well, my news is that I have decided to go for FET in July...I cant get any time off work before then so that's the earliest I can do it...work are being pains in the   to be honest   Anyway, I have made an appointment to see the clinics counsellor this Thursday to just have someone to talk to....as you girls know, I am going through this on my own and am finding it difficult to talk to any family or friends at the moment...I get the impression that they are bored of me now...especially when they keep changing the subject when I am pouring my heart out....consequentely, I have stopped talking about my worries...I know bottling things up doesn't really help but I dont see the point in discussing anything now....oh well....hopefully talking to the counsellor will help, we shall see.

I have decided to take part in a cancer run in my area which is held in June to give me something to concentrate on....it's only 6 miles and I did it last year so I should be ok to complete it  

Anyway...take care of yourselves.


----------



## goldielocks

Hello Ladies 

Thought I'd post a quick hello to say hi and wish everyone well...Have been a bit of a stranger but have been popping in from time to time to spy on you all ( it's addictive isn't it ) ...there seems to be quite a bit going on that I've missed

Cotswold Girl - hope you're well and that the E/C went brilliantly today and that you are resting...lots of love and luck for good news tomorrow about your eggs 

Meerkat - hi and great that you have a Poland plan...you sound very organised and focused - good

Anita - same for you too - so great that you are going to Poland so soon, I really hope it will be a much more positive experience than last time - I'm sure it will...    

Debz - you sound like me..I'm 41 and was recommeded IVF due to age...it made me feel pretty old and then it was a major blow that it didn't work anyway...good luck to you too, you sounded positive which I really admire and I think is half the battle in all this madness 

Great news from the ladies with positive news and major hugs and love to those who have been less lucky...

I'm doing OK really, have been leading a reasonably fertility free 2 months since my BFN...I haven't expected anything to happen ( which it hasn't ) but this hasn't been overwhelmingly terrible..I still get pangs when I see babies and bumps but it's not as bad as it was and DP & I have been focusing on having a bit of a life again...we did go to see the consulant too, well we didn't get to see him of course ( someone remind me why I am fee paying?? )  we saw the associate specialist but she was OK and answered our questions and was quite positive about how the cycle had gone ( but it didn't work !!! )  They've suggested we go again which I have had to think about quite a bit really because I have to confess my faith in the process has been severely damaged or maybe I was just not really appreciating the odds last time...We've decided we will have one more go with our own eggs...but we will get on with life as best we can and TRY not to let it take everything over like last time...

I'm a bit ambivalent about getting on the r/coaster again but there's no other way is there ( unless someones got a lovely magic wand )  We go next month allegedly - they must be short of fee payers because they offered us this month but it was just too soon for me to get my head round - and its gone up !!! 10% increase !! Very cheeky - they don't even tell you !!! 
Can I be rude and ask other people what they pay and what it costs on Poland ?? This cycle will be 2580 squiddlies plus druggies which will be big bucks due to rather pathetic number of follicles last time (3) hhhhhmmmmm

Will check in again 

Mega Good luck to you CG - thinking of you and sending sticky vibes...

XX


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

Feeling a bit better today, got a follow up appointment next Thursday, so we will see what the consultant says.... maybe IVF #2 in June possibly!

Goldielocks - I feel the same as you that I need to get off this IF merry-go-round for a couple of months and get on with life and think about other things!
Try and get some temping work to cover me until next tx and hopefully have a bit of spare cash to do some nice things with my dp  
I pay £2500, that includes everything, it's a package deal if you have icsi that package deal is £3000, you pay at the start of treatment and that's it, nothing more to pay! Unless you are lucky enough to have embies to freeze that is extra on top.

Meerkat - That's a great link, thanks for the story.. there is a longer version of that somewhere on FF I read, as she used the same clinic that I use for some of her treatments.

Hollysox - I did not realise you were doing this whole tx thing on your own. Sounds like a counsellor would be a good idea, so that you do not end up bottling things up.
Are you doing the 'race for life'? - I wanted to do it, but am not fit enough or slim enough at the moment and now I do not have time to train for it, still aways next year  

Take care all and enjoy the glorious  

Debs xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs - I was so sorry to read your news hun, sending you and your DP lots of hugs   I hope the consultant has some ideas for how to improve your chances next time around. In the meantime have a few large drinks   and some quality time with your DP.

Goldielocks - welcome back it's good to hear from you!    A few IF free months is essential after the lows of IVF. I was planning to spend the day in the garden  but it's not hot enough so will be  and reading for the day as it's not that hot here. Deciding to have another go is a difficult one but you'll know when you feel it's right to do. You really can't help getting your hopes up for the 1st cycle which makes a BFN so difficult to take. I guess we all hope we'll be the ones it will work for 1st time. Ah-hah the lesser spotted consultant. I actually saw mine for the first time in months yesterday - he did my EC. That was the first time I'd seen him since the I started IVF - I didn't see him at all last cycle at all and was starting to wonder if he worked there   IVF costs £2600 + the cost of the drugs at my clinic so I think your costs are typical as is seeing more of the nurses than the drs.  Good luck with whatever you decide - UK or abroad.

Hollysox - I hadn't realised (or forgot - not surprising these days  ) that you were going through this on your own, it must be really hard for you     If you ever need to chat, sound off or ask for advice please remember we're here for you hun. I think it's very difficult for family and friends to know what to say as they've invariably not been in our shoes. I also know how awful it is listening to them drone on about some of the minutia sometimes when all you can think of is what you're going through and the thoughts that it might all be for nothing. So please make sure you speak to someone (even if it is just us nutters/hormonally deranged women - hope I haven't offended anyone hear, just know I'm one of those  ). Well done on signing up for a charity run - that will definately get you in good shape and give you something to focus on. Think of all that weight loss    

Meerkat - hugs to you too hun    You're next tx will be here in no time so enjoy some quality in between time. Thanks for the link to that article too - it does give us/me some much needed hope. I'm feeling a bit worried about this cycle and already dreading the low of getting a BFN at the end of it.  I spotted Sharron the other day in my local Tescos, with her new addition to the family, not surprisingly she looked besotted with him. I wasn't sure if it was her but having read the article I now know it was. It does show that perservance can pay off but I hope it doesn't take £100k and the problems she went through herself before we all get there. Still it's nice to see someone famous sharing their experiences of what seems a bit of a taboo subject as I don't think people realise the emotional and monetary cost some people have to go through for a family. It was a really nice heart warming article - not bad for the News of the World. 

I managed to get 4 eggs yesterday - 2 of which fertilised. Just hoping they stay strong and make it through tonight (and beyond). I'm going in for ET tomorrow at 0900 so  it's a smooth transfer and I've still got 2 to go back in.

Love, luck and babydust to everyone.

   

CG xxxx 

PS. sorry for the waffling you can tell I've nothing else to do!


----------



## Debz1965

CG - Well done for having 2 fertilize, now the agonising bit waiting for tomorrow.... I hope you have 2 little lovely beanies to put back  

Sending you lots of     and sticky vibes for tomorrow and the coming 2 weeks, rest up and behave yourself   unlike me in this last 2ww I was a naughty girl... won't be doing that next time!!

I have bought the Zita West book... has anyone got it, any thoughts on it?

Hugs to all

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Thanks Debs, I'll try to take it easy but enforced rest doesn't come easy does it    

I've got the Zita book and found some of it useful i.e. the advice on what to eat/vitamins etc Only problem is the way she goes on about staying in bed and taking time off during tx. Like it's that easy for those of us that work! Still it makes for an interesting read and any tips you can pick up are always worthwhile. I started taking the co-enzyme Q10 and zinc after reading through her book.

How are you doing? 

CG xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hiya CG

I am fine today thanks..... drunk a whole bottle of red wine last night and my dp said I was staggering everywhere... still it had to be done.. although my head did not think so this morning! 

Are you having to go back to work almost immediately?
I was lucky with moving to Wales only a few months ago, I just pick up a small amount of temping work when I can, so I had no work for the whole of the tx.. infact still don't now!  
I did not rest enough in the initial stages after transfer I don't think, my dp thought it would be nice to go on a picnic on Good Friday (2 days after transfer), which was a lovely idea, but to get to the beach you had to walk down a side of a very steep sandy cliff... getting down was fine, coming up was hard work with my feet just sinking into the sand and pulling me back down.... I think that did more damage than I thought it did initially as I had tummy pains all evening and then a real shooting pain which was so sharp it took me by surprise on the Saturday.... that was the beginning of the end I think! - my dp was quite lazy as well as shamefully the consultant said 'get on with normal life and do not wrap yourself in cotton wool' he took that literally and done nothing for me at all!
When I pegged the washing out I was sensible and did not carry a basket full of wet heavy clothes, but kept coming in to get another piece of clothing to hang out...I did not hoover either, but then nor did dp!   

Next time is going to be different and I have told him that... I don't want to lay in bed all day and be pampered, but I am certainly not going to be doing all the walking and stuff I did last time! (still a learning curve!)

I have not got my book yet I have ordered it, so got lots of nice reading to do and brush on my vitamins I should be taking.... I am also going to drink a pint of full fat milk a day, just before stimming/ during and after for the 2ww... apparently that is meant to help with egg quality! (my waistline is going to expand even more!)   

Anyway lots of waffle, so I will stop now....

Good luck for tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie today to wish CG lots and lots of good luck for tomorrows ET

          

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Will pop in again with a longer post for everyone at the weekend. Just wanted to quickly say to CG that I hope everything went swimmingly with ET today.

Sending you oodles of best wishes and make sure you've got your feet up getting lots of rest and lots of laughing









Sending heaps of  your way
    
Good luck
Meerkat x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know my ET went fine today and I've now got 2 "nice" embyros onboard. What a relief   

Thanks for the sticky vibes and good wishes. Now for the 2ww  

Love to all,

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

CG

Glad to hear you have 2 nice embies on board lots of sticky vibes for the next 2weeks.... chill out and take it easy      

Love 
Debs xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

CG,

Really glad everything as gone ok for you both 

Wishing you all the best in your 2ww   .  Take it easy and keep positive,

They seem to be lots of BFPs at the moment.  Two girls on the over 40s threads have just got a BFP so we are on a roll now!!

anitaxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hi girls

Just logging on very quickly to say hello to everyone and especially to wish Cotswolds Girl loads and loads of     for the 2ww.  

Love

Ellie


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Goldies,

CG - congratulations on your two embries and lots of sticky vibes!

Debz - sorry to hear your sad news. At my 1st ET and 2nd EC the consultant also said "just get on as normally' and I did, back to work on day Monday after ET Friday, nothing too exhausting but still...  Having had a BFN I wondered what I can change to give the embries - if I would get that far - the best possible start in life. I did not follow Zeta by the letter, but did keep to the bed rest for 3 days and off work alterating from sofa to bed to sun lounger for anothe 10. 
I feel the biggest boost and contribution to my successful 3rd attempt was accupuncture twice a week from starting drugs, directly before and after ET and twice in the week following ET. My therapist Susan is specialised of women doing IVF and has had good results for young and older ladies. I am a convert now and still see her once a week. She also gave me nutricial advice (never knew that diet drinks with aspatam are so bad for you) or cafeein is bad for trying to conceive. Good luck for everyone !

I am feeling well looking forward to scan on 1st May - this wait is worse than 2ww- , DP and I have looked at a house yesterday that ticked all our boxes (we been looking for 3 years without success) made an offer and it was (eventually) accepted - yeepy our first home together!  Just have to find a good and not so dear solicitor to get it sorted for us, can anyone recommed sb in Central or East London?

Take care and enjoy the good weather


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Ultra

Glad to hear you have found a house, nightmare house hunting... we are in that process and cannot find anything we like within our budget!
Good luck for 1st May, that's not long away now and will soon come round!  

I have given DP strict instructions for next time and told him he has to look after me better whilst I rest up... I have left that page open for him to read!  
I am going to do the liver detox closer to the tx time.... up my vitamin pills to her recommened dose etc... no caffeine and try and eat healthily from now until next tx time and get a bit of weight off!
Not sure about the acupuncture... I am really squeamish with needles, it is a expensive treatment? 

The things we girlies do eh?!

Take care 

Debs x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Girls,  

Isn't the weather fab? Shame it's not going to last - hoping the forecast is wrong and if we get rain it's overnight  

Debs - you make sure you rest more next time around and if you can't be pampered then I don't know when you can so get your DP in training now if him and housework are not not familiar with each other   I'm sure you'll find the Zita book interesting - it's an easy read and does have a lot of helpful info. To answer an earlier question I'm not going straight back to work but will be going back before the end of the 2ww, in case I need leave for another tx this year.   I've got another week of taking it easy and after Ultra's last post I think I will make sure I do this time round. I didn't last time - ended up going to my works Christmas meal 2 days after ET and we had my family up for Christmas just over a week after that so was running around getting the house ready, food organised etc in the days running up to Christmas. So we all live and learn...

Ultra - glad you're feeling well and you've found a house you like. Sounds like you're on a roll   May 1 will be here before you know it. I read with interest your posting about what you did differently this time and you've made me realise I need to spend a few more days on the settee!  I was starting to get bored and itchy feet - I was thinking of venturing out for a mooch around the shops tomorrow but will sit with my feet up for a little longer with a few good films 

Anita - good luck with the injections this week. I hope your DH is a dab hand with them, at least you won't see the injection coming  

Lorri - have you booked your holiday yet? Hope you're feeling better   

Ellie - great to hear from you. How are things? Hope Sophie is well.

Hi to Hollysox, Goldielocks, Meerkat, Joan and everyone not mentioned above. 

CG xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Girls ,

Sorry not been on for a while.  Had family around and busy at collage,

CG, glad you are taking it easy and enjoying the weather.  It is lovely here today,sunshine and really hot,going to do the garden,

Debs, i have the Zita West book and i did follow it to the word, which i suppose is why i was disappointed that none of my ivfs worked,yet my last iui did and on that one i went to work and just forgot about it all,sometimes i think stress plays a big factor,

Ultra,time really seems to be zooming along, the first May is going to be here before you know it.  I bet tou cannot wait until your scan 

Hello Ellie.  How is Sophie??. I bet she is getting to be a big girl now.  I think they are lovely when they are a few months old and start to smile and respond more, my nephew is georgeous and you just want to pick him up all the time 

Hello to Meerkat,Joan,Hollysox and everyone,

I had my Jab on Monday night and still hurts to sit down  i sat all night with an ice pack on my poor botty.  I t was Diphereline.  Any one know what it does?? Dr did not really explain what it was just when to take it.  Have got to get back in touch with them when af starts , so all systems go!!

Enjoy the weather girls 

anitaxx


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone, just to say a quick hello to prove I am still alive   Been working Really hard this week and not had much 'me' time   so couldn't come on here to say hi to my ff buddies.... 

I promise to catch up with you all very soon though....

Love xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

Just a quick update that I am starting my next tx in just over 2 weeks time. The doc recommended cutting out Caffeine, Chocolate (ooh hard one that), Fizzy drinks, and I am trying to lose 7lb in the next 2 weeks!!
I have upped my vitamin pills, will start drinking full fat milk when I start stimming and increasing my water as well (I did not drink enough water last time) will be resting up afterwards, sadly I don't have the cash at the moment for acupuncture with not working, but at least I am doing things a bit more healthy this time compared to last... shame it has to be such an expensive learning curve!
I am being moved from Antagonist to Short Protocol, so 2 jabs a day from day 3 of stimming!! instead of introducing the 2nd injection on day 5.. not sure what difference it will make, but I think they are hoping that my follies will grow more evenly with this method and I don't get over mature eggs like last time....... only time will tell I guess!

Well enjoy the lovely sunshine all and have a lovely weekend 

Debs xx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Goldies,

I haven't posted here for some time, but I thought you might want an update.

I had a big scare too today: after really feeling well with no preg symptoms what so ever I went to work as usual (2 hour train and tube journey) I had no pain, but when I went to the loo at 8.30 my blue briefs were soaked (sorry for graphics). I paniced and try to phone the clinic, but just 5 different answer machines... I laid down on my office floor remembering the Gestone ampules I was given as an emergency if there is bleeding in 2ww. Never had so much as a spot then.
Finally my consultant rang back, booked me in for emergency scan at 11.45, asked a nurse to talk me through how to give myself the Gestone injection in the bum and calmed me down.

The injection made the bleeding stop and I could go to the clinic. I had to go on my own as DP had to attend a funeral in Kent, feeling desperate having lost all hope that there is still life in me.

So you could imagine my surprise when the excellent young sonographer (new) told me there were two sacks and two yolks and two very strong heart beats and by the way I was 6w3d pregnant!!!!!      

I thought I was dreaming. "Now I will let you hear your baby 1's heart beat" - WOW, I did not realise that you can hear a heart beat at just 6 weeks! It's a special single Doppler sonograph that can do it. I cried all the way through the scan... but Jaliah did not mind, held my hand and hugged me at the end.

Apparently it is common especially with twins that there is some implantation bleeding even at 6w + and the blood was light red not brown,

Well, I still can't believe it, a few hours ago I thought I lost everything and now I am looking at the pictures of my babies and the sound of their hearts beating will stay with me whatever happens!
It is still early days and lots can happen, but I will take it easier now and spend the WE in bed/on sofa. The clinic has booked me in for a 9-week scan now, so back on the waiting game.

Hi Anita, Cotsworlds Girl, Hollysox - keep looking after No.1!

Good luck to all of you,

-ULTRA-


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Ultra, Gosh what a fright you must have had. So pleased that everything is ok though and congratulations on twins     Make sure you do take it easy over the weekend and if you don't feel up to going into work on Monday don't.

Debs, Great news that you're starting so soon. Spring is supposed to be a good time for tx so lets hope so  

I wouldn't worry too much about losing those 7lbs - it's a bit of a tall order in 2 weeks! That said I'm sure your DP is more than happy to drag you out on some long walks to burn the calories off, but make sure that's before you start your tx  

I didn't know you were supposed to forego chocolate (ok maybe I chose to ignore it) - that's the one thing I'm still indulging in   I've given up tea and coffee so need some vice to keep me sane  

Looks like a glorious weekend again. Ahead of my return to work on Tuesday I'll have to start thinking up some lies about what I've been doing on my fortnight off! If only they knew eh ...

Hollysox - I hope work has eased off a little, hope you get some me time and a chance to enjoy the sunshine this weekend.

Anita - I hope you've recovered from that nasty jab.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Love, CG xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Ultra - What a horrible scary thing to happen to you. I am so glad to hear everthing is OK   on your twins, you must be chuffed to bits.. don't worry about flaking of work Monday if you are not up to it, your health and the babes are more important now! 

CG - When is your test date? Yeah I was gutted about the chocolate thing, but needs must and that 7lb won't come off with eating choccie!!  
I did not realise about the caffeine either.. ho..humm.. it's only for a month!  

Hi to Anita, Hollysox, Ellie, Goldielocks and anyone else I have missed... have a smashing weekend all and Ultra don't forget feet up young lady!!  

Deb xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi Goldies

Ultra so glad to hear that your are expecting twins and have heard the heartbeats already. That must be so exciting   You must have been so worried though, glad to hear that everything worked out in the end 

CG - how is the 2WW going?  Best of luck when you return to work - I know what you mean about making up 'stories' about what you've been up    Best of luck for test day       hoping that we're going to have some more good news on this thread

Debs - best of luck for your next cycle - that's quickly coming round     Must confess I've never totally given up chocolate   although I was never a massive chocolate eater in the first place.  I always wonder how millions of women across the world who drink tea and coffee and eat chocolate every day manage to get pregnant naturally if caffeine is so bad.  IMHO you would have to be consuming gallons of the stuff to have a detrimental effect.  I have drastically cut down my caffeine intake but have the odd little 'treat' now and again  

Anita - i think the drug you mention is similar to decapeptyl - to switch off your hormones.  Do you have any side effects - hot flushes or headaches?  Has the  shown her face this weekend 

Hollysox - hope you are managing to get some rest after your busy time at work 

Hello to Goldielocks 


Best wishes

Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

Ultra, that is great news.  My dh would love twins  they do run in my family. i have 2 sets of cousins frim different aunta 

Meerkat, glad everything is going ok.  Moving house seems to be very popular at the moment,and i agree it does take your mind of everything.  We are really pleased we moved,best thing we could have done really.  It was a new start,

Debs, i drink de-caff coffee and tea and i must confess i do not eat much chocolate either mad i know but i love savoury things but i am sure alittle of what you fancy will not do you any harm,

GC,  i too am wondering what i am going to tell collage and work.  Have not mentioned a thing this time ,even to most of my family and i will be going to Poland in about 2 weeks,then my dh wants me to rest for two weeks this time.  In fact we have had a few disagreements over it  i think 1 week will be ok and just try to carry on as usual but he wants total rest but what do you do and what excuses can i give??  We go to Spain in July so i can not say a hoilday.  Will think about it.

My af as not started yet and it is due today,really hoping it was on its way so we could book flights and also would get to go at weekend,keep it abit quiet!! just know it is going to be late!!

Have a good weekend girls,

anita.xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone   I hope you have all had a nice weekend ?

I have been enjoying some retail therapy and just generally chilling for the past couple of days....I dont go back to work until Wednesday so still have some more 'me' time before I go back to the job I absolutely hate now... 

Ultra.....OMG....TWINS     You must be so thrilled and relieved to know that everything is ok with your babies after the huge scare you had hun....How fantastic to have heard their heartbeats too...    You my dear are our inspiration right now   Now, take things very easy and look after yourself and your 2 precious babies.... 

Debs...hi hun !  That is fantastic news about starting tx again in 2 weeks...    Good luck in trying to lose the 7lbs too but I wouldn't stress too much about that....you dont look like you need to lose any weight if your photo is anything to go by    Another thing, please dont stress about not having acupuncture either.  I had acupuncture tx for my last 2 IVF's...leading upto tx and also before and after ET aswell as in the 2ww...result = BFN.....on my 1st IVF I didn't have any acupuncture...= BFP so you see, it isn't guaranteed to help you get that exclusive BFP result... 

CG...how's your wait going hun ?  I am sending you loads of good luck vibes for the rest of your 2ww                  

Meerkat....hope you have some luck in finding your dream home very soon hun...  We'll all pop round for a house warming party when you find your new home   

Anita...hope you are doing ok hun ?  How is your tx going ?  I hope that everything is going to plan and that you have better luck this time round....       

Well, I was supposed to go our running today to train for my charity run in June, but I couldn't be bothered    I've got plenty of time to train haven't I   The run is the Great Womens Run for cancer research and is 6 miles...my friend and I are now considering doing it in fancy dress    Mmmmm, still not sure though  

My other news is, I have booked a weeks holiday in Crete...I go with my best friend on May 15th and am really looking forward to it !  We got a fantastic deal yesterday and got the hol for £200 each instead of £450   Today I went out and bought myself a new bikini, just hope it's warm enough to wear it though !  It cost me a fortune too.....£4.00 in Primark  

Hope you've all had a good weekend girls....

Love, Hollysox (Sharon) xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone,

I'm afraid it's not looking very good for this cycle. I started spotting yesterday and it seems to be turning into AF today   Really glad I'm off work today as have felt really   
Just hope I can pull myself together by tomorrow as I've got to go back to work and pretend I've had a great hol. 

Debs - My test day isn't until Thursday but I know it's over already as I started spotting exactly 5 days before test day last time (nothing like being regular!)

Anita - I'm not sure that taking 2 weeks off is necessary so if you think you'll be ok with a week I'd just take a week off. I only went for the 2 in case my EC was delayed and I didn't want to have to keep making excuses to dash off on half days for scans etc. At the end of the day you've got to do what feels right for you. I hope your AF has arrived and you've got your flights booked. You and Debs will have to fly the flag for us goldies and show us how it's done.

Hollysox - glad you've booked a holiday and bought yourself a new itsy bitsy bikini   Not long to go before you'll be sunning yourself on that beach.  

Meerkat - good luck with the house hunting.

Ultra - I hope all's well with you hun, as others have said you're our inspiration so take good care of those babies. 

Love to all, 

CG xxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hi Goldies,

Thank you so much for your concerns and kind word - you really spur me on to keep these benies happy and healthy although I must admit sometimes a worrying thought creeps in thinking ahead in 6 months times.... I am on the big side anyway 1.75m and 16 st only average fit with two dodgy knees at the best of times (have not seen a gym or pool since i started treatment) Will I be able to carry them to full term? BUT  ... one step at a time, we have to survive until week 12 first of all where I believe the risk of m/c reduces sharply.

CG - oh hun don't give up yet, when I saw the amount of blood on Friday I would have bet a years salary that the embries have gone! I still have some spotting but consultant and books say that 3/4 of women bleed in early pregnancy.

Anita - I hope you can book your flights soon

Hollysox - enjoy your hols just what the doctor orders!

Meercat - you will find a nice house soon, we were looking for 2 years and had given up on our preferred area of Leigh-on-Sea (well his area....) and just by chance searched the internet on my preferred location in Sussex and BINGO, a lovely house that ticked all OUR boxes and the sea view even convinced DP that the commute will be worthwhile (well I'm commuting for 10 years now 4 hours a day, time for him to pull his weight)

I had a very restful long WE, stayed at home today and hope that I can work from home a bit during our exam period at Uni.

Good wishes to all of you, luv

-ULTRA-


----------



## Hollysox

Hi to everyone but especially CG.....I have everything crossed for you hun that you go onto get a BFP.  It's no good me saying dont stress cos I know how you will be feeling !  Just know that I am thinking of you and willing a good outcome for you....Take care love......


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

CG - any more news from you?  Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow, fingers crossed sweetheart


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi everyone, 

Afraid it's definately not looking good. AF has arrived and has got progressively worse as the weeks gone on   No need to test tomorrow but I will anyway just so we can say we did when we let the clinic know the result.

Really gutted on Monday but I guess I'm just resigned to it now. Will just have to see what the consultant suggests we do next. I'm tempted to go straight for DE next as not sure it's worth trying again with my eggs. Only problem is that it might not be my eggs that are letting me down as I've still got a fibroid lingering around that was either missed during my myomectomy last August or has returned since. Whatever we decide I just want something with a better chance of success.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## Joan

oh my god of my god oh my god !!!! ... I've missed so much!! it's taken me 40 minutes to read through everything that has happened. i was always slow. but, hey girls it looks like you had just as good weather as us!! in the maldives!!

actually i'm not very brown. i've never been good at the sunbathing thing, and sand, and sweating and swimming and putting more cream on and then getting burned just along the shin. of course, dp is the brownest berry on the block.

i got over my fish-phobia, nearly...ish. i probably didnt tell you how when i was about 6, my sister who liked fishing for sticklebacks at the stream near by, came home one day and offered me a mug of tea - over my shoulder - and i took it and swigged without looking only to get a mouthful of wriggling live sticklebacks in my mouth!! hence - fish phobia.  anyway, went snorkelling twice. was nice. saw a ***ing shark and nearly died. of course it was a friendly shark, apparently and not interested in pork sausages or anything.

Well, holiday was all perfectly timed with lots of sex just before and on the hol, but then i got ol' AF early on the way back, in transit between Male and Colombo! Did i have any tampons etc. with me? NO. it was a week early. Were there any chemists at Colombo airport? No. You can imagine the conversations I was having with the muslim ladies in the cosmetics department of the duty free, with all the little men coming up to listen to see if they could help. And then I had to do a - LUCKILY - smuggling the baby-hamster-hammock-job into my handbag, with them all peering and screwing up their faces to see what the secret was. So. it didnt work. we'll be queuing up for tx soon.

So sorry to hear the bad news CG. sending hugs.

And congrats to Ultra you lucky lucky sausage! i would LOVE twins.

Hi to everyone, Meerkat, Anita, Debs, Lorri, HOllysox, Ellie and look forward to hearing more news soon. great to be back. i prefer home. my garden. my hairy-baby.
lots of love to all. Joan. xxxx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Hi CG - sorry to hear your sad news   Best of luck with your appointment and deciding your next steps.  Keep strong and lots of love xx

Joan - welcome back!  Glad you enjoyed the Maldives and made friends with some little fishies and a friendly shark  .  Shame the wicked witch turned up uninvited though x

How's everyone else?  Anita - what's happening with you and your frosties?  Hiya Hollysox, Lorri, Debs, Ellie, Ultra 

Love and hugs
Meerkat


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

CG, sorry to hear your news.  Hope you will both be feeloing more positive soon and your cons help you decice what to do next,

Joan, Your holiday sounds great, very envious.  I would love to go somewhere exotic but will have to stick with Poland this year and visiting the in-laws in Spain  all this tx costs too much money 

Meerkat, how are you doing??  have you still not heard anything??.  We have  got a e-mail from Dr Rok, have sent him 4 messages and then got a reply from the clinic saying he was on hoiliday and was not back until the 3rd,forgot to tell us!!

Ultra, hope you are feeling ok and not too many symptoms.  Everyone says they seem to be worse with twins so you will have to let us know 

Debs, hello to you. How is the no chocolate going??  i hope you have not been too naughty 

I have had e-mail from Poland and have started the pill and have been told we will have ET on 15 or 16 of May.  Must admit we thought that was a little late since that will be day 16 and 17 of my cycle   and they have not asked us to do a scan for lining at all??  Any ideas??.  Might contact them and double check but do not want to feel we are pestering

Have a good weekend girls,

anitaxx


----------



## Debz1965

HI everyone, 

It's a glorious day in Wales a whopping 24c, for the time of year is well hot!
I am going to put on my shorts on and pop out into the garden for a spot of sunbathing very shortly!

CG - I am really sorry to hear your news     for you. Any plans on what you are going to do next, or is it all still to early for you think about it?

Joan - Glad to hear you had a fab time, it's really a beautiful place... I loved it there for chillin out and doing naff all, as long as a cocoanut does not fall on your head!  
I saw a shark swim past my visor as well and squid! - sooo interesting!

Anita - Fingers crossed for you tx in Poland, as Meerkat said I am sure those days will be fine, but always best to check if your unsure and the amount of cash you are probably paying, don't feel bad about asking, I would be pestering them!   
The NO chocolate is not going to bad, I did have some minstrals in the cinema the other night   , but otherwise been a very good girl...... even managed to lose 6lb in a week and half!  

Ultra - I hope everything is good with you and you are enjoying a nice chilled out weekend 

Hollysox - Ooooooooo holiday in Crete sounds fab, which part are you going to?

Hello to anyone else I have missed, have a fab weekend all....... if it's not sunny where you are, it's sunny in Wales  

Enjoy!


Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....  Hope you are all feeling ok ?

CG....I am so sorry that it was not meant to be for you this time hun   Take time out and look after yourself before deciding your next step...I wish you so much luck for your next round of tx when ever it is....   

Anita...Oh not long to wait now hun...  I hope the clinic got back to you and put your mind to rest as far as their proceedure goes...  Sending you so much luck and positive vibes for this attempt...   

Debs...fab news on losing the 6lbs...    woo hoo...way to go !  Is that all down to you cutting down on choc ?  I think I need to cut down on choc too and also cut out the coffee again...not that I drink that much of it in anycase but I think I should cut it out completely now as tx is not that far away... 

Joan...your holiday sounded memorable   You lucky thing !  Sorry the ttc naturally didn't work out but I bet you and DH had some fun anyway  

Meerkat...any news for you yet hun ?  Things seem to be going very slowly for you and I hope that very soon you can get going again....      Enjoy the break for now though  

Lorri hun...how's it going with you ?  I hope you are ok ?  

Ultra....how are you and the 2 bubs doing ?  I hope you are all doing well and sending my love to you all... 

Well, in a weeks time I will be on my hols...I'm going to Stalis in Crete   It's just for a week though but I need the break so anything is better than nothing...hoping I may meet a nice Greek waiter while I'm over there and wont need to have more tx cos I will get pg naturally....Ok, ok I know......earth to Sharon come on in.....in my dreams right   I've just been looking at the calendar and have worked out that I should be starting tx at the end of next month...  I've never done a FET before so this is all new to me.  I have to start buserelin on day 21 and once af shows up I think I start some pill   I just pray my     all make the thaw...     

Hellos to anyone I haven't mentioned though...Take care everyone xxxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi Everyone,

hope you all had a good weekend and lots of sun 

We had relatives over for sunday and Monday and it was hectic but at least it took our mind of things,oh and we are looking after a puppy for someone only 8 weeks old and lovely ,just got to watch where we are putting our feet with the wee,wee mats everywhere and the cat going crazy 

Debs,  i am very impressed!!!  i wish i could lose 6lbs, it just keeps going on but i blame all these drugs  

Hello Hollysox,  this FET thing is alot easier than ivf ,although i know what you mean about the thaw.  We are hoping it goes ok with ours  

Ultra, hope you are doing well

Meerkat, have you not heard anything yet?? it is very quiet on the Invimed site  give them a ring and see what they say

Hello to Joan ,CG and anyone i have missed, my mind is going and i am blaming this pill,no headaches but very tired and feel sick alot 

Have booked flights for next week.  Going very early on Tuesday morning and CAN have a scan and then ET on Weds Coming home on Thursday.
Have told  nearly everyone that we are going to visit DH  mum and dad who have been poorly  .Feel guilty telling lies but really do not want them to know,just hope in-laws do not get poorly now or will feel we wished it on them!!.  The things we do!!

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Joan - the Maldives sounds great. Glad you had a wonderful time and have come back in good spirits!

Debs - well done on the weight loss. I'm impressed   6lbs is really impressive! I'm going to try and shift some of the weight I've put on over the past year. I hit the gym on Sunday and went to Pilates for the first time last night (just hope any aches tomorrow don't put me off going again  ) I'm hoping to start tx in a few months time, although when will depend when I can have the hysteroscopy. As long as the wait isn't too long I'm going to have it done on the NHS and put the £1000+ it could cost towards the next cycle of IVF.  

Anita - hopefully this will be the last lot of lies you'll need to make for taking time off for tx  I really hope next week brings you every success     With any luck it won't just be a puppy weeing all over the place in 9 months time  

Hollysox - I hope you've booked your holiday for the right week of the month and that you do meet a tall dark stranger/waiter who whisks you off your feet   Stranger things have happened  

Hi to everyone else not mentioned above. 

Love, CG xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...hope everyone is feeling ok today ?

Anita...that is fantastic news about your tx next week....praying for a good thaw for those precious frosties too     Aaah, how's the fur baby doing...still leaving you lots of little presents    I hope everything goes fantastically well for you next week hun    I have everything crossed for you !

CG...how are the aches and pains today after your exercises ?  I hope they aren't too bad hun   I hope you dont have to wait too long for your op on the NHS...better to save your cash for the next round of tx without a doubt   

Speaking of exercise, I still haven't been out training for this fun run I am doing next month   I HAVE to get going - and soon  

CG...funnily enough, I have booked the holiday (by chance) for the right week of the month    I will be on day 14 when I arrive so I'd better get my skates on      You just never know do you  

Hi's to Ultra, Meerkat, Debs, Lorri, Joan and anyone else I've missed ! 

Lots of love, Hollysox xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hollysox - day 14 what a coincidence   Will look forward to hearing about your romance with some Greek waiter and resulting love child   Make sure you pack some sexy little numbers for the evenings! 

Aches not too bad considering I'm a stranger to exercise - worse than the exercise was the sight of myself in the full length mirrors trying to do some of the exercises!  If that's not an incentive to keep it up I don't know what is...Sounds like you need to start hitting the pavements to perpare for your "fun run" - a contradiction in terms if ever there was one   

CG xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie from me today....well, all packed and raring to go on my hols   Sexy undies also packed...just incase  

CG, you are so right...who named these damn things 'fun' runs   I went out jogging last night for the first time in ages and could hardly walk today   I thought I was fit... 

I'll do a proper catch up when I get home so in the meantime please look after yourselves....

lots of love to you all xxxxx

ps Did an ovulation test today and there's a very faint line so keep your fingers crossed for me girls that I find a nice good looking fella out there in Crete !!!


----------



## cesca

Hi Goldie's Have a spare minute or two so i thought I would let you know how little Maeve and i are getting on! Well after the worst pregnancy ever I delivered a beautiful baby daughter who took my breath away with the love i felt for her. I was always a little worried I wouldn't love her as I do my own genetic children ( she is from a donor egg)
She is now 12 weeks old and has certainly made her presence in this world known!! I wouldn't say she is the easiest baby in the world but we love her to bits especially when she smiles!! She had me up from 2 till 5 this morning and I was exhausted at 7 30 when she woke again . This time she looked at me and smiled and the serious chat I had intended to give her was replaced with love and cuddles as I just couldn't resist the smile!!!!

Ultra I see congratulations are in order for you ,I was so pleased to read of your twin pregnancy and wish you all the best .xxx 

Meerkat Thanks for your Im the other day We are still struggling with the colic but it is improving!

hollysox have a great holiday its just what I need too!

Anita good luck with your treatment xxx hope your little frosties are the ones  

Love to everyone else Cescaxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Just a quickie from me.

Got back from Poland very early morning and had to defrost 4 of my frosties.  Got a grade 1,5cell and two grade 2, 4 and 5 cell and a grade 3.  Not sure how many put back  it all got a little confused and Dr was going to put 2 back then said because not good quality would put all back then it was up to us and it went off track!! so not sure!!  Meant to ask theatre but not very forthcoming and Dr was busy when we left so....

Anyway going to contact him later.  It was all very strange and poor dh not allowed in  

Well going back to lie down

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Anita, Welcome home hun! So pleased to hear all went well in Poland. Make sure you take it easy for a few days. Sending you and your little embies (however many you have on board  ) lots of   and    Will be keeping my  for you. You so deserve this to work fot you. 

Cesca, it's lovely to hear that you and Maeve are doing well - even if she is sleeping better than you   Must be why they make babies so cute so you can forgive them for the sleep depravation! 

Hope everyone is well,

CG xxxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone 

I have been a little AWOL lately, been busy working and MIL has been staying with us.

Anita - Welcome back from Poland, good luck with your 2ww   I hope you are taking it nice and easy 

HollySox - I hope you have a fab holiday *wink* *wink*

Well a quick update from me I had my first scan today since I started stimming and I have 11 follies - woo hoo!! - 5 more than last time!!!
Cutting out caffeine (including choccie) upping the water intake, taking Eskimo3 oil, co enzyme Q10, drinking a pint of milk a day, plus all the other usual vitamins hopefully are doing some good this time!
So I am hoping the smaller ones will catch up as I have another scan and bloods on Monday, so I get a nice basket of eggs 

But after last time I am not counting my chickens just yet!!

Hi to everyone else

Take care all, keep smiling

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Debs,

Just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow - I hope the scan and bloods go well. 

  

Sounds like those follies are coming along nicely and that healthly living is doing the trick    they are all a good size for you.

  

Love CG xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Debs - Best of luck with your scan tomorrow - hope your follies will have grown nicely - here's a little follie dance            

Anita - best wishes to you on the 2WW - hope your embies are snuggling in nicely    

Hollysox - hope you are enjoying your holiday in Crete and having lots of fun     

Cesca - great to hear from you - please give gorgeous Maeve a big hug for me   hope she is behaving and you are managing to have a little more sleep  

Big hello and best wishes to everyone else
Meerkat xx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello  Everyone,

Sorry not been on for a while. Went and had a glass of milk,got puppy next to me and spilt it all over keyboard needless to say it does not work and have had to loan this one!!

Debs,hope everything went ok with your scan.  What alot of follies How did you do it??

Cesca, glad to know all is well.  I remember your pregnancy and what a bad time you had.  Its good to know she makes up for all of it 

Hollysox,have a good hoiliday and make it a dark,handsome chappie 

Meerkat,  have you heard from Invimed yet??.  No body seems to be getting a donor at the moment.  Alot of the girls are trying Reprofit in Czech and i have had 2 girls e-mail me saying how good it is and how quick they have got their donors.  Perhaps you could give them a ring,

Hello to CG,Joan Lorri and everyone,

Still on 2ww and nothing to report at all . Last time i had a BFP i got really grumpy and really bad period pains plus i could not bear dh to be near me but this time nothing in fact i feel really well??

At least the weather is nice and i am out in the garden and collage is keeping me busy, i took a few days rest but i need to get back in to the swing of things and keep going .  

Of to watch the Footie,having a chinese with dh 

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Anita,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck and send you and your embies some  
and      

It's still early days so try not to worry about not having any symptoms yet. It could be because you've had less or different drugs. Hope you get that BFP. When do you test?

Enjoy the  

CG xxxx


----------



## ULTRA

Hello Goldies,

I've been busy with work and buying a new house so have not been on line at all. DP and I looking forward to our scan and blood test next Wed at the Lister, most likely the last appointment there. I'll be 11 weeks 1 day pregnant then and the blood test will show if I can reduce the drugs. I am still on 8mg Progynova and 800mg Cyclogest a day.
Otherwise I'm feeling fine, no morning sickness what so ever, I could eat like a horse! Only downside the frequent trips to the loo at night - once every hour! This leaves me rather tired when the alarm goes at 5am to get up to catch the 6am train to the metropolis...
I try to catch up at the WE and had a few days working from home so all in all, I'm doing well.

Cesca - so nice to hear from you and your gorgeous girl! You were my inspiration to have a 3rd and final try at IVF!

Anita - lots of good wishes for your 2ww. Have you tried acupuncture? I am a convert and sure it was a major factor in me finally becoming pregnant. I still go once a week now.

Debs - hope your scan went well and you'll get lots of mature eggies out of your follies

Hollysox - Enjoy your break in the sun - just what the doctor ordered.

Lots of luv to everyone else,

-ULTRA-


----------



## redmond

hi everyone
I'm new to this thread hope it's okay to join.  I am 43yr and just recently started my final go at IVF with my own eggs.  I have had 3 tries so far and last year had a fresh cycle and FET which both sadly ended in m/c.  After much deliberation we decided to have one last go withIVF + PGS.  Consultant pretty sure our problem is egg quality.  I have had immune tests and results all okay but consultant recommended trying prednisilone + asprin this cycle-anyone else advised of this despite negative results-I'm a bit nervous of taking steriods but then think whats the harm as this is my last chance and i've taken so many other drugs! I am currently on day 8 of gonal F and looks like I have 9 follicles told today all a bit small so now worried!  Going back for scan on Sat and to find out when e/c.  I have read that need at least 6 embryos for PGS anyone been through this procedure and were you told the same? Sorry a very me post but would appreciate any advice feeling a bit low with it today.  Thanks in advance x


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hi to everyone,

Richmond, soory cannot answer your question but wanted to say hello and good luck with your ivf.  I have never tried gonal f so not sure what size follies rate of growth should be but would guess everyone is different.  ( follies sound very good though,especially for us oldies 

Ultra, you are a glutten for punishment.  A new job and house hunting  are you mad??,good to know you are doing ok and little one is well,

Debs,hoping your scan went ok and all is well,

Coltswold Girl,  my test date is officially Monday.  Cons told us 12 days after et but my period is due on Sunday?? so i am tempted to test then 

Hello To Meerkat,Hollysox,Joan and Lorri,

Will try to post tomorrow before site goes off. If not have a good weekend girls

Anitaxx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Ladies

Just a quick update from me, I got 7 eggs today... so 3 more than last time!    

Welcome to Redmond, sorry I cannot answer your question but good luck anyway and just wanted to say Hi  

Anita - Good luck for Monday's test date *fingers crossed for you*

Hi to everyone else.

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------



## Debz1965

Another quickie update - 5 fertilized, life in the ole gal yet!  

4 were doing really well this morning and the 5th not so well, but she was hoping it would catch up!

So the upshot is we maybe having 3 transfered   as our clinic only freezes min of 3 embies!!  

If we get all 5 OK then I will have 2 transfered tomorrow and freeze the 3, but as we all know making plans at this stage is fatal!! 

Take care all 

Debs xxxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello to everyone,

Debs, well done!!That is brilliant and there is nothing one with being optimistic  Hoping it all goes well for this weekend..

Richmond, i am taking steroids at the moment.  One a day the Dr i go to gives them to all his patients and really believes that they help implantation. I do not seem to have had any side effects from taking them and it is mainly over the 2ww then you come off them,

wanted to say thanks for everyones messages,definately feel more optimistic now. I have had really bad period like pains for last two days so hoping it is implantation pains and suddenly gone drained and feel sick.  I know it is early but feel so tight like an elastic band down below and Dh really wants to know so he can brace himself so i have brought an early predictor test and im scared to say it but am going to try.  Only thing is if it is yes i think i am going to be just as scared 

Will let you all know over weekend,

anitaxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Everyone  

Ultra - It's good to hear from you. So pleased all is going well. Good luck with your scan next Wednesday and the house buying   It's hard to believe you're almost 11 weeks already.   

Debs - well done! That's a fantastic result, will be keeping my  for you tomorrow. That clean living really paying off   Remember no hiking this weekend 

Anita - I'm getting really excited for you - hoping feeling sick and drained is a good sign   Try to resist testing early though   Monday's not that far off now. Sending you some  for luck.

Richmond - welcome and good luck with your cycle    9 follies is good. Try not to worry about them being small, there's still plenty of time for them to grow.

Hollysox, Joan, Lorri, Meerkat & Cesca - hope you're all well. 

We're off to Southampton this weekend for some for some fun and relaxation, oh and cooked breakfasts  

Have a good weekend all,

Love, CG xxx


----------



## anita.e.t.p

Hello girls,

Dh could not stand the suspense.  He made me do it!!!  and.....it is a BFP!!!

So scared i have taken three tests and definately two lines in all of them now i just hope i am not testing fate and can stop feeling terrified 

Am going to take a blood test on Tuesday when drs open,

anitaxx


----------



## redmond

Hello everyone ,
Well first  a great big congratulations Anita what fantastic news for you both have a happy healthy eight months.  It's good to hear some positive news.  Debs thanks for the welcome and I hope today went well for you goodluck with the madness of the 2ww!  

I had scan today and looks like only 6 eggs going to be mature enough for e/c on Monday am a little worried as clinic like at least 4 embies for PGS.  Anyone had PGS with 4 or less embryos.  I have posted on peer support but  no one has responded so seems to be few people out there have experience of PGS.  Oh well shall no more on Monday so trying to stay positive.  Hope everyone enjoying bank holiday despite the weather x


----------



## Kelly42

Anita
Congratulations on your    !!
Best wishes to you and your DH.
Take care
Kelly x


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥

Wow   Anita that's fantastic news. Well done hun - two lines is definitely two lines no mistaking that. You enjoy the feeling. Best of luck with your blood test on Tuesday

Hi Redmond - I've not had experience of PGS myself so not able to help you. All the best for EC on Monday  

Hi Debz - how did you get on at ET? Hope to hear that you are now resting on the 2WW - best of luck  

Hello everyone else - hope you are all enjoying the marvellous bank holiday weather









Meerkat xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Goldies

Anita - OMG I so pleased for you, well done you!....     - make sure you take it easy  

Redmond - Sorry hun I have no experience of PGS, I hope someone answers your question soon 


Well update from me is that I have 3x grade 3 embies on board, not the best grade, but rather than discard one we decided to have all 3 put back! - 1 looked good on the screen, but the other 2 had a fair bit of fragmentation, so now I am resting up and dp is being really good and making sure I am fed and watered, he even has done 2 lots of washing this morning and been food shopping!   
I am lying here enjoying being looked after for a change   although he does keep coming to ask me things, like what number does the washing machine go on!!! -IF HE DID OCCASIONALLY HE WOULD KNOW!  

Still he is doing it now, which is the main thing.....
Does anyone know of anyone who has got pg with grade 3's? - I am not feeling to hopeful about it all......


Take care everyone

Debs xxx


----------



## Hollysox

I'm back from my holidays to see your fabulous news Anita          Woo Hoo..............well done.  Let that dh of yours do all the work for the next 2 weeks at least !  Here's to a happy healthy 8 months hun...  

Cesca....ooooh, Maeve is so cute !  You must be so proud of her even if she is being a little tinker during the night and keeping you awake    I'm sure one smile from her is enough to help you forgive her anything...Thanks so much for letting us know how you are both doing and please keep popping by every once in a while to remind everyone on here who are still ttc that dreams can come true for us oldies...   

Debs...sending you lots of good luck vibes for your 2ww hun         Wow, 3 embies on board huh ?  I wish my clinic allowed 3   As far as whether anyone has gotten a BFP with grade 3 embies...I have read on ff that it can and does happen so try and stay positive hun...I am praying at least one of these precious embies will stick and stay safe for the next 9 months.... 

redmond....Hi hun   Good luck for your EC tomorrow     I hope all goes well for it....I dont have any knowledge of PGS either I'm affraid but I hope somone gets back to you soon...As far as using prednisolone....I have begged my consultant to let me try it when I have my FET...He wasn't keen about using it but says if I want it I can have it !  I was told about it by a friend on FF and have also looked it up on the net and find it VERY interesting reading...This is my last chance with my own eggs too so figured I may aswell pull out all the stops....  

Ultra...how are you and the bubbas doing ?  I hope everything goes well for your appointment on Wednesday     Are you still up through the night weeing    At least you dont have the sickness too   

Hellos to Meerkat, CG, Joan, Lorri and Kelly and anyone else I've missed...hope you are all ok ?

I had a lovely holiday but didn't meet any decent fellas   So, back to the origional plan    FET sometime in July hopefully    

I'm off out running tomorrow in training for this damn run I've entered....3 weeks today and I've only been out once so far to train  

Has anyone tried reflexology and if so, what's it like ?  Am considering giving it a go before I start any tx but not sure as I have tickely feet  

Take care and love to all xxxx


----------



## Jo

New home this way girls  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96895.new#new


----------

